# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2014



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## supercell (1 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Chove moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2014 às 12:39)

Boa tarde,

Antes de mais, Bom Ano a todos! 

A manhã tem sido bem cinzenta pelo Porto, com alguma neblina à mistura logo pelas primeiras horas. Agora chove, finalmente, com alguma intensidade. O vento também já se faz sentir.

Belo dia para ver o mar, com segurança!


----------



## Paula (1 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

Bom dia/tarde!

Um excelente 2014 a todos 
Chove bem e certinho por aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Bom Dia e Bom Ano Novo para todos  Por aqui muita chuva desde as 10h e principalmente nesta ultima hora tem sido por vezes bastante intensa. Também algumas rajadas de vento a acompahar. A tarde promete


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2014 às 15:45)

Chove com muita intensidade agora!


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

Por aqui tambem chove....


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2014 às 15:51)

Até faz "fumo"!


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

Aqui tá sol... caiu um aguaceiro e abriu...   
EDIT: Chove bem agora


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2014 às 15:58)

Boa tarde e Bom Ano para todos

Mas que grande temporal se abate sobre o Porto neste momento, chuva diluviana


----------



## james (1 Jan 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde .

Inicio do novo ano com muita chuva e vento . 

Chove quase sem parar desde as 4 da madrugada .


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,

muita chuva neste primeiro dia do ano, já desde as 5 da manhã que tem chovido, algumas pausas pelo meio mas de curta duração.

Neste momento chove com mais intensidade, *18,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

Bom fim de dia e BOM ANO

Por cá também a chuva cai de forma moderada, com algumas pausas ao longo do dia.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, em média de SO.
O *acumulado do dia* é agora de *23,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 95%
P.Atm: 101,0 hPa​*


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jan 2014 às 18:05)

21mm neste 1º dia do ano.

Isso é que é entrar com o pé direito! Vamos ver o que nos chega até à meia noite. 

Os próximos dias tb prometem boas acumulações! Há que recuperar o Novembro perdido!


----------



## PauloSR (1 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

Boa tarde! Renovo antes de mais, os votos de um excelente ano de 2014 para todos!

Chuva contínua e persistente tem marcado o primeiro dia do ano.

Aguardo pelo dia de sábado, com mais caminhada aos cumes da serra do Gerês pintados de branco!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

Boas noites, 

Continua esta chuva persistente e por vezes forte, sigo com *21.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

Vento com rajadas de SW.

12.4 ºc actuais e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

Por aqui não chove neste momento, céu muito nublado, 13.1 C, 91% Hr.


Acumulados *29,4 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

Chuva intensa neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2014 às 22:02)

Mas que grande chuvada cai neste momento, *25.8 mm* e a subir.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2014 às 22:15)

nao ha casa/apartamento que aguente com tanta chuva... :/


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

*28.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento, continua a chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Por cá tivemos um período de chuva mais forte entre as 22 e as 23h.
Continua a chover, ora mais fraca, ora moderada.
O vento também permanece a soprar moderado com rajadas.
A temperatura pouco tem oscilado ao longo do dia.
O *acumulado* do 1º dia do ano é de *50,5 mm*. Nada mau para começo do ano...



*Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 96%
PAtm: 1013,0 hPa​*
Continuação de bom início de ano


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

Acumulados *30,9 mm* no dia de ontem. 


Por agora não chove mas o céu permanece muito nublado.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2014 às 05:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013*

Resumo do 1º dia do ano = 37mm.

Muito bom!

___________________

Posto isso, hoje de madrugada ouvi um estrondo e as janelas a abanar. Pensei que fosse um camião a passar aqui perto.

Quando fui ao Meteo.pt ver umas coisas vi que foi um pequeno sismo.







Esse são dos fenómenos que não interessa a ninguém!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2014 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Para já ainda uns _raquíticos_ *7,4 mm de acumulado*.
As imagens de satélite ao início da madrugada prometiam mais...
Para já então tudo calmo, com pouco ou nenhum vento.

*Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2014 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca mas contínua, com 12,2º por Matosinhos. Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jan 2014 às 10:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013*

Bom dia

Sigo com 19.3mm, hoje vai haver grandes acumulados pelo Litoral Norte.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Manhã de chuva fraca pelo Porto. Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento.


----------



## Barreto (2 Jan 2014 às 13:09)

Por Ílhavo chove a bom ritmo há horas. Muita humidade, mesmo nas superfícies abrigadas da chuva escorrem pingas.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2014 às 13:44)

Chove torrencialmente há já alguns minutos.   
O nevoeiro continua a marcar presença. Dia complicado no trânsito, a VCI está entupida há horas com o que assumo tenha sido um grave acidente perto da ponte da Arrábida a julgar pela quantidade de ambulâncias e carros de bombeiros que têm passado.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

Chuva forte pelo Porto!

Até faz "fumo" nas ruas


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013*



GabKoost disse:


> Posto isso, hoje de madrugada ouvi um estrondo e as janelas a abanar. Pensei que fosse um camião a passar aqui perto.
> 
> Quando fui ao Meteo.pt ver umas coisas vi que foi um pequeno sismo.
> 
> ...



Caro colega, não foste o único a sentir esse sismo, por volta dessa hora estava no pc no quarto e no meio do silêncio da noite ouvi um rugido como se fosse um trovão, sabia que trovoada não podia ser e nem um camião fazia um barulho daqueles, a verdade é que pensei logo num sismo apesar de nunca ter testemunhado nenhum na vida. Vou comunicar com o IPMA.

---------

Entretanto o dia de hoje apresenta-se chuvoso, já desde a madrugada que tem caído sem dar tréguas.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jan 2014 às 14:29)

Boa tarde

Já contabilizo 29.2mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2014 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,
Chuva moderada e vento fraco/moderado


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Acumulados *21,0 mm* desde as 00H. 


Por agora chove fraco mas já esteve a cair com intensidade ao início da tarde.


----------



## supercell (2 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva...


----------



## martinus (2 Jan 2014 às 16:05)

Eu estava acordado e sentado na secretária ao computador. Senti tudo a levantar de repente, como se levantasse um milímetro ou dois e pensei num sismo, mas depois ouvi um estrondo... e pensei que fosse uma explosão aqui perto. O que é que pode ter provocado o estrondo? Um pequeno sismo pode fazer esse barulho?

Aqui por agora ouvem-se sirenes. Talvez inundações?


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2014 às 16:38)

Volta a chover intensamente depois de um breve período de acalmia.
O Douro vai bem cheio por esta altura e o Atlântico bem "raivoso", mesmo como eu gosto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 16:42)

Agora sim chove torrencialmente! 


*26,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

Boa tarde! Porque como alguém, que nao me lembro quem, escreveu aqui: "Não há mau tempo, há é diversas formas de bom tempo".

Chove leve, levemente...não será bem assim mas anda lá perto. De forma moderada, constante. Que neste momento já há muitos incomodados por estas zonas.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SSO.

O *acumulado do dia* é de *48,5 mm*.

*Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 97%​*
Edit (17.08h): *51,6 mm*...


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Boas, 

fim de tarde de autêntico temporal e caos no trânsito, chuva muito intensa, sarjetas a transbordar, caleiras que mais parecem cascatas..

atingidos agora mesmo os *30 mm* e continua esta chuva intensa

*633.6 mm* este ano hidrológico.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 17:49)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento!

*31 mm* e a subir

Já ouvi alguns carros de bombeiros..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Boas! 
Sigo com chuva moderada, por vezes forte e persistente.
Tatual:*13.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*
Acumulado:*64.5mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

Neste momento o *acumulado* vai em *58,9 mm*.
Muita chuva, sem dúvida...
Os solos estao saturados e os rios e ribeira(o)s saltam das margens. Certamente há problemas por aí fora.
Pelas imagens de satélite a situaçao tende a acalmar um pouc nas próximas horas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 18:04)

Tempo bastante perigoso neste final de tarde, chuva moderada e persistente e também algum nevoeiro a acompanahar, a visibilidade era bem reduzida há pouco na estrada. 

Actual:
Chove moderadamente, 14.2ºC.
Precipitação: *31,2 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2014 às 18:04)

O IPMA prolongou o aviso laranja para a agitação marítima forte até dia 5. O Douro não para de meter água e o Atlântico espuma-se de raiva está visto! 

E volta o nevoeiro... dia perfeito este!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

Ainda não parou de chover moderado a forte, neste momento cai um autêntico dilúvio!

*39.4 mm* acumulados.

Só ouço sirenes de carros dos bombeiros..


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 19:10)

É chuva e mais chuva..atingidos os *40 mm*

A estação do *Aristocrata *em Paços de Ferreira segue já com *71.6 mm* acumulados 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

Snifa disse:


> A estação do *Aristocrata *em Paços de Ferreira segue já com *71.6 mm* acumulados
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2



Sigo com 73,7 mm (pouco mais de metade do valor registado no dia 24 - 140,2 mm.
Nao estou em casa, mas em Penafiel. Por cá chove também bastante. A estação da escola secundária de penafiel [Estação Penafiel], a 350 mts de altitude (junto ao Santuário do Sameiro) já acumulou 55 mm de precipitação.

O modelo WRF da meteogalicia aponta para mais uns bons litros de chuva até à madrugada. Será?!


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2014 às 20:02)

Por cá 45mm e continua a contagem.

Com sorte esta semana atinge-se quase a média de Janeiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

Chove intensamente neste momento!


Acumulados *41,7 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

*44.8 mm* acumulados, volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## frederico (2 Jan 2014 às 21:08)

Junto à ETAR da Parada o Rio Leça transbordou. Deve haver casas inundadas naquela zona.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

GabKoost disse:


> Por cá 45mm e continua a contagem.
> 
> Com sorte esta semana atinge-se quase a média de Janeiro.



Boa noite Sócio,

É bem possível chegar quase à média de Janeiro até ao final desta semana.

Nota-se tanta água escorrendo nos montes à volta de Braga, sinal de excesso de precipitação.

Com solos saturados e campos completamente encharcados e o que ainda vem à caminho acho que temos um início de Inverno Minhoto à moda antiga.

Relembro que tivemos um Novembro seco e soalheiro e a Natureza para compensar manda tudo agora para o nosso canto, o Altântico anda raivoso como disse e bem o nosso colega João Pedro da invicta.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

Chuva, chuva, e mais chuva, *48 mm* acumulados


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

Por aqui sigo com uns belos *102.8mm*!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 21:54)

É impressionante como a chuva não para, sempre certinha e com intensidade, atingidos agora os *50 mm*

Já está tudo saturado e a escorrer água


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 21:58)

Isso é que é chover Freamunde!Allez!


Uma zona baixa como a minha não me permite ter acumulados assim tão expressivos, mas mesmo assim acumulei *46 mm* até ao momento. 

por agora apenas chuvisca, depois de um longo período de chuva moderada/por vezes forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

A chuva não pára, *51 mm* acumulados, mas que dia chuvoso! 


*81,9 mm* este mês!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

Noite muito invernosa, a chuva não para de cair, sigo com *55.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2014 às 23:34)

O nevoeiro mantém-se teimosamente por aqui. Já nem me lembrava de um dia assim em que não dissipou praticamente durante todo o dia.


----------



## manchester (3 Jan 2014 às 00:04)

Foto tirada há pouco mais de 1 hora e a comparação com o cenário habitual mostrado no Google Earth.
O Rio Leça transborda por todos os lados, a zona da Milaneza a água já estava ao nível da estrada, junto ao Maiashopping os campos estão todos alagados.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

E continua, e continua...
A chuva pois claro!
Terminei o dia com um *acumulado* de *105,4 mm*!
Não pensei que se atingisse um valor tão alto hoje e o vizinho *Freamunde!Allez *também já ultrapassou os 100mm.
Isto parece mesmo um *peniquinho do céu* como muitos lhe chamam (sim, aqui o planalto da Chã de Ferreira é assim conhecido há muitos e muitos anos).
Isto é humidade entranhada por todo o lado, toda a gente se queixa disto - menos nós, pois então!

Há bocado passei pelos 3 rios do concelho e estão todos a espraiar-se pelos campos e algumas estradas mais baixas já estão interrompidas.

*Tatual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 97%​*


manchester disse:


> O Rio Leça transborda por todos os lados, a zona da Milaneza a água já estava ao nível da estrada, junto ao Maiashopping os campos estão todos alagados.


É perfeitamente natural. A nascente do rio Leça é aqui perto, e com boa parte dele a receber as águas da vertente oeste da serra que faz fronteira entre Santo Tirso e Paços de Ferreira tem de levar muita, muita água.
*Se a chuva continuar por mais umas horas a cair assim, haverão pessoas\casa em perigo!*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade. As ribeiras do Porto por esta altura também já devem estar quase quase a transbordar; se é que não estão já.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2014 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Chuva persistente durante todo o dia e continua. Os solos já estão saturados e alguns regatos já estão a top.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 00:23)

O acumulado de ontem foi de *53,1 mm*. 


O dia de hoje começa com chuva moderada, para variar. 


As notícias não são as melhores para quem vive perto desses tais rios em cima referidos, pelo que vejo no radar/satélite a chuva vai continuar, sem grande intensidade mas da maneira que está tudo encharcado...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O acumulado de ontem foi de *53,1 mm*.
> 
> 
> O dia de hoje começa com chuva moderada, para variar.
> ...



Qual o site mais "fiável" em que se pode ver as frentes a aproximarem-se de PT ???


----------



## frederico (3 Jan 2014 às 01:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> E continua, e continua...
> A chuva pois claro!
> ...



Na zona da Parada deve haver pelo menos garagens com água, o rio ali transbordou e aquela zona do vale é um mar de água.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Jan 2014 às 01:59)

Acumulado de ontem andou pelos 60mm.

Hoje a contagem segue sem parar e já vamos em 8mm.

Segundo os mapas a precipitação deverá continuar se bem que de forma mais leve.

Um bom começo de mês de Janeiro! 

___________

EDIT: 2:13 AM - Chuva torrencial há 5 minutos. Rios de água.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 03:47)

Chuva e mais chuva, tudo escorre água, impressionante! 


*11,7 mm* acumulados desde as 0H, nos primeiros dois dias de Janeiro já choveu mais do que todo o mês de Novembro.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Jan 2014 às 04:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> E continua, e continua...
> A chuva pois claro!
> ...



Isso é plágio!  Olha que o 'penico do céu' é Braga


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2014 às 05:23)

Bom dia

Está a ser um Inverno à moda antiga. Chuva e mais chuva, até as terras tornarem-se lagos. 

Actualmente na estação mais próxima:

* 14,8°C
* 90%
* SO@15,8km/h
* 7,9mm


Entretanto por Fermentelos...




































Fotos foram tiradas ao final da tarde de ontem junto à Pateira de Fermentelos

Para verem como é a zona em tempo seco, podem usar o Street View do Google Maps

Link


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2014 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *56.4 mm* 

Hoje sigo já com *12 mm*.

12.6 ºc actuais.


*97.4 mm* este mês


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2014 às 07:10)

Bom dia.

Já acumulei 23,1 mm desde as 00h.
Mantêm-se a chuva, agora ora fraca, ora moderada.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de OSO.


----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2014 às 07:27)

Muita muita chuva sempre batida a vento . Pela meia noite foi possivel ver o rio Ferreira transbordado na sua plenitude . A barragem de Crestuma a descarregar bem . Antes da barragem apenas faltava 50 cms para submergir a margem na zona do Porto . A jusante as coisas devem estar complicadas porque o rio está bem cheio .


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

Manhã sem chuva, para já, no Porto. O sol espreita por entre as nuvens neste momento.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2014 às 13:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Qual o site mais "fiável" em que se pode ver as frentes a aproximarem-se de PT ???



O que eu uso é o canal WV (water vapor - vapor de água) dos produtos da NASA, em conjunto com o parâmetro Theta-E do modelo GFS.
Mas há outras formas. Pode também usar o produto Airmass da EUMETSAT.

No meu site forneço uma interface de fácil utilização para ver até às 48h (Loop) passadas do produto da NASA - WV ou 24h do mesmo produto (passando o rato nas horas correspondentes). Poderá abrir em popup para visualizar melhor, clicando no botão entre Actualizar e Voltar
http://renatocasqueira.com/pt/?meteo/noaa.php?sat=wv


Por exemplo, actualmente no norte de PI e Galiza já passou a frente fria e já estão sobre os efeitos pós-frontais (vento NO, ar mais frio e seco, abertas). Aqui mais abaixo estamos ainda com SO e com o ar Subtropical em cima.
Entretanto o norte vai novamente levar com ar quente e os ventos tornam a virar SO (como já se nota em alguns cata-ventos) para depois amanhã chegar a "gelada" frente fria.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 13:38)

Ontem choveu de facto muito com algum vento à mistura. Hoje desde as 9 que não chove. Avizinha-se uma madrugada e manha tempestuosas... Vamos ver se vejo uns flocos amanha, vai ser muito difícil...


----------



## Sunrise (3 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

O São Pedro que ponha mas é o sol a bombar que este tempo assim não vai com nada!


----------



## manchester (3 Jan 2014 às 14:34)

Hoje de manhã regressei ao local onde tinha tirado a foto ontem à noite e o cenário era este:






O Rio tinha já baixado 1 bocado razão pela qual consegui passar pela estrada da Milaneza, no entanto notava-se que o rio durante a noite tinha invadido a estrada porque era grande a quantidade de entulho nos passeios.

P.S: desculpem a foto estar muito grande, foi colocada a correr. 
Agora aqui por Matosinhos o Sol espreita timidamente e o vento é calmo.


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

> Qual o site mais "fiável" em que se pode ver as frentes a aproximarem-se de PT ???



Eu gosto bastante deste porque dá para ver também lightning e dá para andar para traz no tempo com intervalos de 15 min:  

http://www.sat24.com/pt/sp?ir=true


----------



## james (3 Jan 2014 às 16:53)

Sunrise disse:


> O São Pedro que ponha mas é o sol a bombar que este tempo assim não vai com nada!



Peço à moderação que retirem este comentário que não tem nada a ver com o seguimento .

Já me retiraram comentários a mim por menos . . .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Nada de vento ou chuva por aqui. Tudo calmíssimo. A preparar para logo


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2014 às 17:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Nada de vento ou chuva por aqui. Tudo calmíssimo. A preparar para logo



Sim, estamos num período de "acalmia antes da tempestade". Vento fraco ou nulo neste momento por aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Vento fraco, nuvens bastantes escuras a S/SO
À noite promete


----------



## dASk (3 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

Para quem gosta de seguir as frentes aqui neste link que muita gente desconhece é bastante porreiro.. 

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html

bom acompanhamento ao pessoal do litoral norte que vem lá mais animação a caminho


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

> bom acompanhamento ao pessoal do litoral norte que vem lá mais animação a caminho



Já há alguma ativdade elétrica no oceano até...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 18:19)

Boas,

tirando a precipitação que caiu durante a madrugada, o resto do dia foi calmo com algum sol e vento fraco. 

Actual:
12,1 ºC
87% Hr
*13,2 mm* acumulados. 

Venha ela!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2014 às 18:40)

supercell disse:


> Já há alguma ativdade elétrica no oceano até...



Actividade eléctrica? 
Venha ela, estou desejoso de umas boas "tormentas"


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

> Actividade eléctrica?
> Venha ela, estou desejoso de umas boas "tormentas"



E bastante   , depende das próximas horas... pode passar a Norte, não sei...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Já vou para casa, ver se consigo ver algo 
Venha ela, estou ansioso


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Por aqui ainda nada à vista... Continua tudo calmo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Por aqui tudo calmo. Mais daqui por 2\3 horas deve começar este evento. Amanha andarei pela Serra do Viso, com 850 m de altitude, espero que caia alguma neve


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

As notícias falam em cheias por todo o lado! 

Os 3 canais estão em direto do rio Águeda.


----------



## Falkor (3 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo calmo

Temp: 13ºC
Vento: 2.2Kmh
Pressão: 1003hpa
Humidade: 76%


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2014 às 21:08)

*Chuva fez subir o caudal de vários rios no norte e centro do país*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ikyY80YkdnKG667gz7sd"]Chuva fez subir o caudal de vÃ¡rios rios no norte e centro do paÃ­s - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 21:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*

Isto só lá para perto da meia noite é que deve vir animação...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

Boas, tudo calmo por aqui, estou à espera do que por aí vem, mas admito que o vento não me agrada de todo, podia ser mais fraquinho ehehe!  
Tatual:*8.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*91%*


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Ainda nada no litoral Norte pessoal? Por aqui tudo calminho ainda...


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 21:35)

Fui agora lá fora, céu encoberto, quase sem vento. Falta muito para começar a animação?


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

> Fui agora lá fora, céu encoberto, quase sem vento. Falta muito para começar a animação?



Pelo desenvolvimento no Sat24 parece que daqui a umas 2 horas...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Tudo calmo por aqui! Parece, observando as descargas elétricas do IPMA, que de tarde já houveram uns trovões em alguns distritos do Norte/Centro...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Vamos com calma, as células ainda estão longe e movem-se no sentido SO-NE, portanto ainda demoram a chegar cá, mas penso que não deve faltar muito para começar a pingar no Alto Minho. Estejam atentos ao radar. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Paula (3 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Boa noite.
Hoje a chuva deu tréguas pelo menos durante o dia. 

Esta manhã reparei como os solos estão bastante saturados, consequência da grande quantidade de precipitação que caiu nos últimos dias.
Por agora não pinga mas o vento já se vai fazendo sentir, ainda que ao de leve.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Tudo calmo por aqui! Parece, observando as descargas elétricas do IPMA, que de tarde já houveram uns trovões em alguns distritos do Norte/Centro...



São erros, se consultares as imagens de radar reparas que nem chovia nesses locais, já aconteceu isto há uma semana atrás.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Jan 2014 às 21:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> São erros, se consultares as imagens de radar reparas que nem chovia nesses locais, já aconteceu isto há uma semana atrás.



Também me pareceu, mas já nem comento...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Jan 2014 às 21:58)

Pouco vento por aqui ainda.


----------



## Sunrise (3 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

james disse:


> Peço à moderação que retirem este comentário que não tem nada a ver com o seguimento .
> 
> Já me retiraram comentários a mim por menos . . .



Mas quem és tu para decidires se o comentário é válido ou não?! Que eu saiba o fórum é público e cada um expressa-se como bem quiser e entender!Remete-te ao teu lugar que não te pedi opinião...


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 22:25)

Esta a vir devagarinho e parece que antes da meia noite não deve cá chegar nada...


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

Tá tudo a passar muito a Norte...


----------



## frederico (3 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

supercell disse:


> Tá tudo a passar muito a Norte...



E ainda bem.

Esta tarde o Rio Leça ainda galgava as margens, se chovesse muito esta noite iria haver certamente problemas em todo o Noroeste.


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 22:57)

> E ainda bem.
> 
> Esta tarde o Rio Leça ainda galgava as margens, se chovesse muito esta noite iria haver certamente problemas em todo o Noroeste.



É bem verdade... Parece que vamos apanhar com alguma coisa ainda nas próximas horas mesmo assim...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

De facto a NO da PI está qualquer coisa, e mesmo na costa ocidental da Galiza já deve estar a chover a potes.

Também se dirigem células aqui para o litoral Norte, veremos como se comportam até cá.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Sem sinal de chuva. Vento já sopra com alguma intensidade, mas nada de mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

Entretanto o IPMA subiu o nível do aviso para laranja a respeito da precipitação,   não sei do que estava à espera dada a saturação dos solos e dos rios ainda fora das margens aqui pelo Noroeste, mas pronto. 

por aqui o vento já vai dando sinais, a chuva é que ainda não.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2014 às 23:34)

Elas andam aí...







http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2014 às 23:50)

Quase meia-noite e ainda nada. Aliás nestes últimos minutos o vento que já soprava com alguma intensidade acalmou e agora nada se mexe.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2014 às 23:50)

Boas,

Tudo ainda muito calmo por aqui. Fui agora mesmo dar a voltinha da praxe e o Douro segue cheio mas calmo e o mesmo se passa com o Atlântico; nada ainda a assinalar. Veremos o que nos trará a madrugada e a manhã.


----------



## supercell (3 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

> Quase meia-noite e ainda nada. Aliás nestes últimos minutos o vento que já soprava com alguma intensidade acalmou e agora nada se mexe



Está tudo a rodar em direção à galiza... Parece que deste bocado vamos levar com os restos...


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Por aqui ainda nao chove mas o vento esta jaa soprar com intensidade e a aumentar .

Comeca a ficar com ar de tempestade .


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Quase meia-noite e ainda nada. Aliás nestes últimos minutos o vento que já soprava com alguma intensidade acalmou e agora nada se mexe.



"Calma antes da tempestade"

O meu detector de raios rudimentar não se cala. E o que se vê na detecção de raios do Meteo Galicia é no mínimo assustador, com tanta descarga positiva junta

Para aqui a parte mais activa deverá passar a meados ou finais da madrugada


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

É isto que me faz adorar a meteorologia, em coisa de 15\20 minutos tudo mudou, o vento já sopra com intensidade e já pingou. Começa a ficar ameaçador


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2014 às 00:21)

O radar já começa a mostrar células com pontos laranja, estão a aproximar-se.
Uma pergunta, com o radar do ipma é possível identificar supercelulas?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*



Falkor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui tudo calmo
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Acho a sua pressão muito baixa em relação as restantes da sua zona e da minha região (Talvez seja mesmo um problema de calibragem!!!). 

As 23 Horas (UTC) a estação de Viana Do Castelo (Chafé) da rede IPMA indicava 1014.4 hPa.

Cmps.


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

> O meu detector de raios rudimentar não se cala.



Ainda não me tinha apercebido de flash's no mar, tenho de ir ver...  

Parece que ainda vamos levar com alguma coisa, só resta esperar...


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 00:32)

supercell disse:


> Ainda não me tinha apercebido de flash's no mar, tenho de ir ver...
> 
> Parece que ainda vamos levar com alguma coisa, só resta esperar...



Já fui espreitar e para já daqui de onde moro não consegui avistar nada. Mas o farol da Praia da Barra também não deixa ver estando elas ainda longe. O detector (rádio) detecta a emissão electromagnética das descargas ≈300kHz.

Talvez de um prédio alto e longe do farol se consiga avistar alguma mais próxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

Finalmente surgem boas células na cobertura do radar. 
Preparem as maquinas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 00:39)

james disse:


> Por aqui ainda nao chove mas o vento esta jaa soprar com intensidade e a aumentar .
> 
> Comeca a ficar com ar de tempestade .



Boa noite Caro Colega,

De facto destaque para as rajadas de vento minimamente interessantes que surgiram 2 hortas atrás.

Destaque atualmente para uma humidade mais baixa dos que os últimos dias.

Dados atuais:

Pressão (1013 hPa): Em queda
Temp: 12.5ºC
HR: 46%

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 00:40)

Por aqui o vento já vai soprando forte, não deve faltar muito para chover.


Aquela célula a oeste está-se a aproximar, vou até à varanda a ver se vejo algo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 00:43)

Nada aqui


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

Rajadas muito fortes agora . . .

E comeca a chover !


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 00:57)

Chuva forte  O vento tambem ja mete respeito...
EDIT: Chove torrencialmente neste momento


----------



## A.Vinagre (4 Jan 2014 às 00:58)

Por aqui ainda nada, dispositivo de resposta reforçado e pronto!


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

As rajadas de vento aqui começam também a mostrar a sua força. O vento vai aumentando e as pipocas vão aparecendo ali ao largo da costa. Daqui a pouco já se começará a ver alguma actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

Convecção muito activa/profunda aproxima-se do NW.

Nucleos de reflectividade incrivelmente altos, detectados pelo radar de Coruche, indicam células severas embebidas na linha, possivelmente com precip/granizo severo e capacidade gerar rajadas localmente severas.


----------



## ogalo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:01)

Boa noite.
Por aqui muito vento e chuva ...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

Aproveitem, aproveitem ... que isto por aqui não anda nem desanda, é apenas a pasmaceira habitual ...

Se as células forem bastantes intensas pelo que se pode gerar acumulados bastante significativos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

mais 15 minutos e vai começar a festa.. 

atençao temperatura a 2ºc a 1500 logo que entre a precipitaçao  e para nevar.

ja se ouvem os trovoes!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 01:03)

Acho que acabei de ouvir um ronco atmosférico!  Mas posso estar enganado...


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

Éla.. Por aqui ainda só vento e começa a ficar nublado...


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 01:11)

Como é que estão aí as coisas?

Aqui começa a ficar encoberto e vento moderado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:12)

Já choveu forte mas nem acumulou, o vento é que já mete respeito.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 01:13)

Aí onde? No Porto?
Está claramente muito mais frio que durante o dia e o vento já se começa a notar. As nuvens passam a "velocidade de cruzeiro" e ainda não chove.


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 01:15)

> Aí onde? No Porto?



Sim, aí pra norte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 01:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Aproveitem, aproveitem ... que isto por aqui não anda nem desanda, é apenas a pasmaceira habitual ...
> 
> Se as células forem bastantes intensas pelo que se pode gerar acumulados bastante significativos.




Boa noite Caro Aurélio,

Aproveitar, vai ser complicado, já temos excesso de precipitação por estas bandas, vamos certamente levar com muito mais nos próximos dias, e até com células mais fortes e já estou a prever problemas nas zonas mais sensíveis.

Este evento vai trazer um pouco de tudo: Chuva Forte, Vento Forte, Trovoadas, Granizo, Neve... Portugal na sua grande diversidade!!!

A zonal está a favorecer claramente o Norte em termos de chuva e acho que está mal repartida, se fosse por mim mandava-te uma boa parte que bem precisam dela nas tuas bandas!!!

Bom Fim de Semana.

Cmps.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:18)

Vai chovendo há alguns minutos de forma moderada.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 01:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já choveu forte mas nem acumulou, o vento é que já mete respeito.



Confirmo por completo,

As rajadas começam agora a meter seriamente respeito e ainda não estamos dentro do "Round". O que virá esta madrugada/início de manhã vai dar que falar mais uma vez!!!!

Bom Nowcasting a todos e Bom Fim de Semana.

Cmps.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Trovoada


----------



## pimigas (4 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

Em Amarante já chove bem e ouviu-se o primeiro estrondo...


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 01:26)

Por aqui vento mais forte e chuvisca . 

Os caes a volta e que estao todos a ladrar . Pressentirao algo ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 01:26)

Meteofan disse:


> Trovoada



Ainda não ouvi trovões por cá, a única que ouço está relacionado com fortes rajadas de vento!!!!

Bom Nowcasting.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 01:27)

Choveu um pouco e está vento moderado neste momento. Nada de especial para já.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

Comeca a trovejar . Raio brutal que iluminou o ceu todo ! ! !


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:29)

Vi agora o primeiro clarão a Oeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:30)

Isto tá mau chuva forte e trovoada frequente. Mas o pior neste momento é o vento que até mete medo


----------



## diogortrick (4 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

Chuva e ventos fortes. Muita trovoada. Começa muito forte.


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

Topos convectivos impressionantes nesta banda de células.

Atenção á marcada com a seta, apresenta a típica assinatura em feijão com um possível hook echo e poderá ser uma supercélula.

Tempo severo deverá ocorrer á passagem destas células.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:37)

O Vento tá verdadeiramente impressionante, ao nivel de dia 24 já neste momento. A chuva e a trovoada para já acalmaram


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 01:38)

stormy;
Topos convectivos impressionantes nesta banda de células.

Atenção á marcada com a seta disse:
			
		

> Penso que parte dela (possível supercélula) vem direitinha a Tondela? Pelo menos pelas últimas deslocações parece.


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 01:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Penso que parte dela (possível supercélula) vem direitinha a Tondela? Pelo menos pelas últimas deslocações parece.



É para seguir...onde ela passar pode dar problemas.
Sublinho o "pode"...nestas ocasiões nunca se tem certeza de nada, seguimos indícios e tentamos precaver o pessoal


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

Diluvio ! ! ! ! !


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

Por aqui choveu torrencialmente como já não via há muito num curto espaço de tempo , o vento faz abanar as janelas das casas e quando vir fumar um cigarro a janela via folhas no chão em movimento rotatório , enquanto isso o céu ia-se iluminando esporadicamente

Não vou dormir tão cedo !


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 01:51)

Algum vento, alguma chuva, mas para já nada a assinalar. Alguns 'roncos' ao longe! Vai ser uma noite sem dormir está visto xD


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

já ronca aqui, um som mesmo profundo e assustador, deve ser bem forte !


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 01:56)

trovoada cada vez mais perto.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

Para ja vento forte e apenas um trovao ! E que choveu assim moderadamente e acalmou


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 01:58)

Como é que posso acompanhar o deslocamento das células ? 
Desde o mar até chegar a terra


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 01:59)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Como é que posso acompanhar o deslocamento das células ?
> Desde o mar até chegar a terra



http://sat24.com/?ir=true


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:06)

pessoal litoral norte contem tudo ao pormenor do que se vai passando


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 02:08)

Começa a chover... a trovoada nao para... aproveitar enquanto ainda há luz xD


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 02:08)

Por aqui as rajadas vão ganhando cada vez mais velocidade. Começou a chover também. Pelo radar é uma linha de chuva paralela à costa que se desloca para aqui e ganha intensidade.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 02:12)

stormy disse:


> Célula extremamente poderosa, possivelmente uma supercélula, de um nível que é inédito para mim cá em Portugal e a tão longa distancia do radar.
> 
> Reflectividade impressionante, com hailcore muito profundo...ao nível de uma célula já digna de um evento nas plains dos states
> 
> Muita atenção á sua possível trajectoria para o quadrante NE.



Explique de uma forma mais simples , o que pode acontecer?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 02:13)

Parece que a célula vai passar a norte daqui


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:13)

stormy disse:


> Célula extremamente poderosa, possivelmente uma supercélula, de um nível que é inédito para mim cá em Portugal e a tão longa distancia do radar.
> 
> Reflectividade impressionante, com hailcore muito profundo...ao nível de uma célula já digna de um evento nas plains dos states
> 
> Muita atenção á sua possível trajectoria para o quadrante NE.



Pelo que vejo nessa imagem isso vai passar aqui ???


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2014 às 02:14)

Bastante trovoada aqui por Braga!


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 02:14)

bigfire disse:


> Explique de uma forma mais simples , o que pode acontecer?



Muita coisa...mas pode ser grave..seguiremos com atenção.
O melhor talvez fosse que ela se dissipasse antes de tocar terra


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 02:14)

Ui, temporal! Granizo, chuva torrencial. vento muito forte! Trovoada. Impressionante!!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 02:15)

Roncos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:16)

dgstorm disse:


> Ui, temporal! Granizo, chuva torrencial. vento muito forte! Trovoada. Impressionante!!


 O mesmo por aqui...


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

stormy disse:


> Muita coisa...mas pode ser grave..seguiremos com atenção.
> O melhor talvez fosse que ela se dissipasse antes de tocar terra



Já deu para perceber que é forte, então espero mesmo que não chegue para estes lados, o colega no post abaixo já deu a entender a gravidade desta tempestade


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

dgstorm disse:


> Ui, temporal! Granizo, chuva torrencial. vento muito forte! Trovoada. Impressionante!!



Bolas, aqui tão perto e por agora so temos rajadas por aqui... e que rajadas !


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

Vamos lá ver o que essa celula poderá fazer , deve passar a sul do porto penso eu , já ouvi roncos


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 02:18)

Parece-me que a célula vai aterrar mesmo em cima do Porto... devo estar preocupado?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:19)

Podem especificar onde a célula vai passar ? 
Estou um pouco assustado porque parece dirigir-se para perto daqui


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 02:20)

A luz já piscou


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

Meus senhores, aqui por Matosinhos o vento esta muito forte, algumas gotas vão-se espetando contra o vidro. A célula ainda deve estar a uns 50km daqui. Vão ser um espectáculo bem engraçado. Em 10 minutos contei 7 flashes mas com um barulho ainda distante.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

Impressionante a trovoada que passou a NO daqui, relâmpagos frequentes e rajadas fortes a acompanhar, assustador!!

Só que não caiu nem uma pinga!!


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

vento forte muito forte por Fafe


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:22)

Essa celula brutal aparenta entrar na zona Porto/Matosinhos.
Pessoal sigam por aqui:

http://www.rain-alarm.com/

É muito bom para saber o local exacto.


Filmem isso!!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 02:22)

A intensidade do vento começa a aumentar. Vários clarões a todo o instante vindos do quadrante Noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:25)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Podem especificar onde a célula vai passar ?
> Estou um pouco assustado porque parece dirigir-se para perto daqui



eu se mora se para ai estava era super entusiasmado 







parece ir direito ao porto, ou se nao for vai ser lá muito perto a norte


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:25)

Tenho O wirelles da internet no meu quarto deverei desligado com a trovoada?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 02:25)

O vento sopra de uma maneira doida, parece que tudo vai pelo ar, os trovões vão se intensificando, esta um tempo de meter medo ao susto!!!! Estou muito receoso!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:26)

O vento já varre pequenos objectos dos quinatis e varandas! 


A trovoada parou.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 02:27)

david 6 disse:


> eu se mora se para ai estava era super entusiasmado
> 
> parece ir direito ao porto, ou se nao for vai ser lá muito perto a norte



Não acho que seja assim tão entusiasmante, não queria ver telhados a voar


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 02:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa celula brutal aparenta entrar na zona Porto/Matosinhos.
> Pessoal sigam por aqui:
> 
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/
> ...


Também me parece que sim... vem direitinha para estes lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:28)

Para quem quiser ver a entrada da celula em terra:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 02:29)

O vento sopra agora com uma intensidade impressionante ! ! !

E ja houve um festival de trovoada e granizo . . .


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 02:29)

Muito bom esse site! Mostra claramente o temporal que se abateu agora aqui, assinalando a cor vermelha!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 02:29)

Começa a roncar agora.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:30)

cstools.net disse:


> Isso é por frequência, o mesmo das TV's, rádios, telemoveis, etc...
> não preocupes, não precisas de fazer nada
> 
> Uma curiosidade estás a usar uma largura de banda que antes pertencia às nossas TV's analógicas



Não fazia a minina ideia , mas isto está a ficar assustador , e sempre me disseram para desligar os computadores da tomado ou mesmo o próprio


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 02:30)

david 6 disse:


> parece ir direito ao porto, ou se nao for vai ser lá muito perto a norte



Ya, tipo direitinho ao LPPR (Aeroporto do Porto). Lá vão os aviões voar com os motores desligados 




LousadaMeteo disse:


> Tenho O wirelles da internet no meu quarto deverei desligado com a trovoada?



Não, até acho que é aconselhável usar wireless em detrimento de ethernet em condições de trovoada. Pelo menos é o que eu faço quando ela vem aqui para cima.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:31)

CptRena disse:


> Ya, tipo direitinho ao LPPR (Aeroporto do Porto). Lá vão os aviões voar com os motores desligados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que é isso ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:32)

Rajadas de vento devem estar muito próximas às do Dirk, já ouvi barulhos que nem no dia 24 ouvi! 

De momento não chove e ainda nem sequer acumulei.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 02:32)

Intensifica-se a trovoada... grande ronco ao longe mas já mais perto do que há pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:34)

Que claroes brutais, celula a entrar na zona de Matosinhos:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

trovoada chuva e muito vento por Fafe
chuva moderada


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

Começa a chover. A intensidade de clarões é bastante. Começam a aproximar-se... A minha janela está voltada para Sul... Já tenho a máquina a postos.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

Ai, ai... clarões ininterruptos a chegar...


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que claroes brutais, celula a entrar na zona de Matosinhos:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/



Só relampagos que lindoooo


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que claroes brutais, celula a entrar na zona de Matosinhos:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/



Realmente, é um clarão a cada 5 segundos... impressionante. so faltava o som


----------



## I_Pereira (4 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

Como não estou no litoral também estou a acompanhar pela webcam de Matosinhos, vinha cá pôr isso mesmo mas não foi preciso


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 02:37)

Rajada máxima registada na Galiza: Lardeira (138.2 km/h) 

Também destaque para queda de granizo ( bolas de golf) na provincia de Pontevedra.

A coisa está a ficar feia e a adrenalina a aumentar por cá com rajadas bem fortes.

Chuva ainda não chegou cá e trovoadas bem perto ainda não, apenas vento moderado-forte.

Bom Nowcasting. (A reportar do smartphone)


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

Eu conto relampagos AO SEGUNDO


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

*TROVOADA SEVERA *

Litoral entre Porto e V. Conde, mantenham-se em casa, fechem estores e afastem bens e pessoas das janelas.

A célula a SW é uma célula severa, com capacidade de produzir uma variada gama de eventos potencialmente fatais e perigosos, NÃO SAIAM Á RUA!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2014 às 02:40)

Impressionante


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2014 às 02:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para quem quiser ver a entrada da celula em terra:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/matosinhos/



Impressionante a frequência dos relâmpagos!

Está forte!

Relâmpagos no espaço de 1 minuto:
2h42: 12 relâmpagos
2h43: 13 relâmpagos
2h44: 11 relâmpagos.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 02:41)

stormy disse:


> *TROVOADA SEVERA *
> 
> Litoral entre Porto e V. Conde, mantenham-se em casa, fechem estores e afastem bens e pessoas das janelas.
> 
> A célula a SW é uma célula severa, com capacidade de produzir uma variada gama de eventos potencialmente fatais e perigosos, NÃO SAIAM Á RUA!



Isso soa a algo assutador, caro colega


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 02:41)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Não fazia a minina ideia , mas isto está a ficar assustador , e sempre me disseram para desligar os computadores da tomado ou mesmo o próprio





LousadaMeteo disse:


> O que é isso ?



Sim, aconselha-se a desligar os equipamentos electrónicos da tomada para evitar queimarem no caso de um raio atingir a rede de distribuição eléctrica ou os cabos da PT (Meo, telefone, ADSL) ou os da cabovisão. Daí eu também ter referido a ethernet. É que eu uso o computar ligado à internet através de cabo, designada como ligação ethernet.

Para isolar o pc de qualquer pico de tensão originado por uma descarga eléctrica, o melhor é meter o PC à bateria e a aceder à internet por wireless, totalmente isolado de qualquer rede exterior, fisicamente.


As rajadas vão-se intensificando e caiem uns pingos tocados a vento de vez em quando


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:42)

Espectacular,   grande beachcam.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:43)

Pessoal boa sorte, esperemos que nada de grave aconteça.


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 02:43)

TROVOADA forte


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 02:43)

stormy disse:


> *TROVOADA SEVERA *
> 
> Litoral entre Porto e V. Conde, mantenham-se em casa, fechem estores e afastem bens e pessoas das janelas.
> 
> A célula a SW é uma célula severa, com capacidade de produzir uma variada gama de eventos potencialmente fatais e perigosos, NÃO SAIAM Á RUA!



Que tipo de fenómenos a que te referes stormy?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:44)

A minha janela está virada de frente para a minha cama e pelo que percebi , a célula vai passar entre vila do conde e porto logo Lousada esta no meio de ambos so que mais afastado mar como é óvio!
Estou assustado


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 02:44)

é mais dia que noite neste momento em matosinhos  brutalissimo. aqui em braga para ja marca presença o vento, rajadas extremamente fortes e que muito provavelmente ja estao a causar estragos


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:44)

Vejo bem a trovoada que está no Porto! 

O vento continua a meter medo.


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 02:45)

Tempestade eletrica fortissima no Porto, nunca tinha visto nada assim, mas penso que predomiam relapmpagos internuvem/intranuvem


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 02:45)

Apenas vento moderado e alguma chuvita. Não vejo qualquer relâmpago aqui


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 02:49)

CptRena disse:


> Sim, aconselha-se a desligar os equipamentos electrónicos da tomada para evitar queimarem no caso de um raio atingir a rede de distribuição eléctrica ou os cabos da PT (Meo, telefone, ADSL) ou os da cabovisão. Daí eu também ter referido a ethernet. É que eu uso o computar ligado à internet através de cabo, designada como ligação ethernet.
> 
> Para isolar o pc de qualquer pico de tensão originado por uma descarga eléctrica, o melhor é meter o PC à bateria e a aceder à internet por wireless, totalmente isolado de qualquer rede exterior, fisicamente.
> 
> ...



Obrigado assim já posso ligar o pc portátil á carga e estar descansado !


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2014 às 02:50)

Será que esta célula passa por Braga?!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 02:50)

A intensidade do vento aumentou agora de uma maneira... É cada rajada...


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 02:54)

Malta do Porto já viram a célula que vai a caminho




Não consigo meter imagens :S
Vão ao radar do IPMA


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

romeupaz disse:


> Malta do Porto já viram a célula que vai a caminho



Nao consigo ver a imagem...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:55)




----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

romeupaz disse:


> Malta do Porto já viram a célula que vai a caminho



é o que não se para de falar aqui 

pessoal dai vaiam comentando o que se passa


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

De que tamanho é essa bola de granizo? Podias ter posto uma moeda para ter termo de comparaçao.


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 02:56)

Em quanto tempos podemos esperar a proxima celula?


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 02:56)

Daqui vê-se muita actividade eléctrica para o Norte. Está mesmo feio aí.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2014 às 02:57)

Stinger disse:


> Granizo enorme :



Tentar medi-la tinha sido muito bom. Boa sorte para o Norte, que a célula vai fazer um landfall bem potente!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 02:57)

Stinger disse:


> Granizo enorme :



Diz me que isso não foi em aqui!!!???


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 02:58)

Bem esta célula acertou em Ermesinde em cheio, trovoada constante e granizo fortissimo com cada calhau, um caiu sobre a minha janela e dividiu-se em 6 bocados cada bocado com o triplo do tamanha de um "grão" de granizo e a estrada toda cheia de calhaus de granizo, vento moderado mas a precipitaçao fortissima.

De destacar os raios constantes

Edit: E volta a cair outro aguaceiro de granizo fortissimo


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 02:59)

david 6 disse:


> é o que não se para de falar aqui
> 
> pessoal dai vaiam comentando o que se passa



No tempo que estive a janela, eram relâmpagos ao segundo, chuvada, e de repente começou a chover granizo gigante. Nem se ouvia vento nem nada, eram calhaus a bater contra o capot dos carros e flashes constantes. Um espectáculo! So ficou a faltar o tornado


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 02:59)

e webcams no porto?


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 03:00)

um pessoa do porto disse me que está a cair granizo


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2014 às 03:00)

Que grandes calhaus caíram aqui ao pé de casa...bem, filmei esta célula que aqui passou, foram 15 minutos de chuva e relâmpagos constantes


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 03:01)

Essa bola de gelo tem 2 centimetros de diametro !

Existe muitos comentarios de malta a queixarem se de bolas de granizo a baterem nas varandas


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:01)

Se tivesse alguma camara de filmar ja estava tudo documentado, foi algo de surreal algo que so ves nos caça tornados nos states


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante.
> 
> 2:40 UTC



Essa célula bem direitinha a mim


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 03:02)

Parece o fim do mundo PAH! xD assustador!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:02)

ACampos disse:


> No tempo que estive a janela, eram relâmpagos ao segundo, chuvada, e de repente começou a chover granizo gigante. Nem se ouvia vento nem nada, eram calhaus a bater contra o capot dos carros e flashes constantes. Um espectáculo! So ficou a faltar o tornado



Ganda maluco! 


Tornados não!


Por Braga pisca constantemente a SO, estou à espera que chova.


----------



## Illusion4u (4 Jan 2014 às 03:02)

Fiz dois videos. Estao quase com o upload feito no youtube


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

via facebook:
"estão a cair calhaus do céu em custóias XD"
14m ago


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

ja me disseram que as bolas de granizo tinha 4cm de diametro no porto


----------



## Sanctos (4 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

Mais de 3cms de pedra: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202824652566120&set=a.1493576828131.2066062.1495362425&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

Mais algum relato destas bolas de granizo ??

A da foto tem 2 cms de diametro , quem tem mais ?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Parece o fim do mundo PAH! xD assustador!!!!!!!!!



Mesmo ! Estou pasmado e preocupado


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 03:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ganda maluco!
> 
> 
> Tornados não!
> ...



Chuva forte a cerca de 5mns com granizo e voltou de novo.

animação não falta esta noite. (a reportar da rede móvel).


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:07)

Passou ao lado! Mas fiz um pequeno vídeo!  A cadência de relâmpagos foi fenomenal!


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 03:07)

Um gajo olha para isto e pensa: " Por isso é que a alguns séculos atras o pessoal acreditava no Adamastor e achava que existiam monstros, e que quando faziam asneiras os deuses respondiam com isto" 

Esta célula é o Adamastor dos tempos modernos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:08)

Pessoal de Braga, olhem para sul e vejam o que é uma célula medonha!


----------



## Scuderia (4 Jan 2014 às 03:09)

Que bolas gigantes de granizo fizeram acordar e a potência da chuva foi algo brutal.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:09)

Ui, fortissima trovoada, vento fortissimo e chuva essa menos intensa. Os caes nao param de ladrar... relampagos de 5 em 5 segundos


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2014 às 03:10)

Não consigo ver o Sul 
Queria tanto presenciar esta célula ao vivo...


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:11)

Nao me acredito que as proximas celulas tenham tanta energia como esta, foi surreal foi como ver os caça tornados a persseguirem os mesmos e ao chegarem perto do funil começa a cair aquele granizo fortissimo


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pessoal de Braga, olhem para sul e vejam o que é uma célula medonha!


Enorme! E flashs constantes, a iluminação pública caiu aqui por esta zona


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2014 às 03:11)

Vou colocar foto de 1 exemplar de calhau que caiu por aqui...eram as dezenas espalhadas pela rua


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:12)

A célula pisca constantemente a cada 7 segundos, impressionaste!! 


Entretanto a luz pública falhou, parece uma cena de filme!


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:12)

kikofra disse:


> via twitter


@maia


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 03:13)

kikofra disse:


> via twitter



Porra!!


----------



## Illusion4u (4 Jan 2014 às 03:13)

Et voila! Levei com uma bola de granizo no pe com esta brincadeira... ate inchou!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOcOEsbSd74&feature=youtube_gdata_player



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHYZxEnVlKM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 03:13)

Impressionante esse granizo. Por aqui, calmaria neste momento.


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 03:14)

kikofra disse:


> via twitter



Uma cena dessas a 100km/h, na cabeça, ou em qualquer parte do corpo... Meu deus!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 03:14)

Nunca verei granizo tao grande como o de hoje!!!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:14)

Inacreditável. Tempestade violenta de granizo aqui agora...


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 03:14)

kikofra disse:


> via twitter



Não é possível !


----------



## knightmasks (4 Jan 2014 às 03:15)

Aqui em Paços de Ferreira parece que caem pedras do céu. Muita trovoada, e muita chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:17)

Ai mãezinha, isso são bolas de bilhar!!


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:19)

está a passar tudo ao lado de Braga


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 03:19)

Illusion4u disse:


> Et voila! Levei com uma bola de granizo no pe com esta brincadeira... ate inchou!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOcOEsbSd74&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



Registo impressionante Obrigado


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 03:19)

Por aqui tambem passou ao lado


----------



## xes (4 Jan 2014 às 03:21)

Aqui em santa maria da feira só temos muito vento


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:21)

cstools.net disse:


> Mas vai ter praqui, o radar já me avisa 50% de chuva (o que na outra não me deu)



Mas a energia que esta tinha dúvido, foi algo de surreal nunca tinha visto nada assim em 26 anos de existencia


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:21)

dlourenco disse:


> está a passar tudo ao lado de Braga



De facto, por aqui a chuva ainda nem molhou o chão, há pouco passou uma célula a 4 km de raspão, que azar!


----------



## pdf (4 Jan 2014 às 03:22)

Foi bonito de se ver. A chuva ainda não parou. 

Matosinhos here. Ou seja, levei com tudo em cima


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:23)

Elah já ta a rosnar outra "x" por estas bandas


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:23)

Volta a trovejar por aqui...

Impressionante esse granizo! Nunca tinha visto semelhante coisa em Portugal!


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 03:24)

Acho que isto era digno de alerta vermelho com uma celula destas fonix


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:25)

Stinger disse:


> Acho que isto era digno de alerta vermelho com uma celula destas fonix



Só quero ver como e que vai estar a minha viatura amanha, vi cada pedregulho a cair e um caiu no parapeito da minha janela que é abrigada


----------



## dj_teko (4 Jan 2014 às 03:26)

Fds tenho bolas dessas tb o carro parece ter escapado mas já as caleiras não, ficaram com buracos impressionante #fb


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:26)

varios relampagos por segundo aqui...


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:28)

e comeca a granizada


----------



## knightmasks (4 Jan 2014 às 03:28)

Agora parou de chover mas ainda se houve uns trovões.


----------



## ipinto (4 Jan 2014 às 03:29)

Fogo nunca tinha visto nada assim,  o que podemos esperar para a cidade do Porto?


----------



## SLM (4 Jan 2014 às 03:31)

Por aqui já está a trovoar há uma hora, com chuva e rajadas de vento forte. Pensei que finalmente tinha parado mas recomeçou de novo.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 03:31)

Aqui por Gondomar está a passar tudo ao lado. 
De salientar o vento que está com rajadas muito fortes. 

Mais uma vez, deve de haver alguma coisa aqui em Gondomar que muito gostam elas de contornar.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 03:32)

rfilipeg disse:


> Aqui por Gondomar está a passar tudo ao lado.
> De salientar o vento que está com rajadas muito fortes.
> 
> Mais uma vez, deve de haver alguma coisa aqui em Gondomar que muito gostam elas de contornar.




Tambem sou ca do sitio e foi tudo ao lado , apenas se viu os enormes claroes

Edit:Ronco


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:33)

A ver pelo satélite, a procissão ainda vai no adro...


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 03:33)

SLM disse:


> Por aqui já está a trovoar há uma hora, com chuva e rajadas de vento forte. Pensei que finalmente tinha parado mas recomeçou de novo.


vento forte por Fafe tovoada


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:33)

meu deus que medo... nunca vi tal coisa sem aviso previo... acordei com um trovao enorme e depois relampagos constantes durante 1h e chuva ou granizo pesados...


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:35)

Intensificaçao do vento com trovoada dispersa por estas bandas


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá está:
> Trovoada no Porto 04.01.2014 - YouTube


está a reportar da mesma zona que eu


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:39)

Que estouro meu Deus!!!! Abanou tudo, e nem sequer foi muito proximo. Chove persistentemente com intensidade brutal e granizo também


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 03:39)

Aqui, próximo da foz do Rio Douro, não presenciámos queda de granizo como foi reportado no interior do distrito. Apenas aguaceiros fracos e clarões. Acabvei de avistar um relâmpago!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:40)

Grande estoiro agora!


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 03:40)

WOWWWW que lindo este raio :O


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:41)

kikofra disse:


> está a reportar da mesma zona que eu


O Porto é tão grande que já chega a Leiria? 

Edit: Ui, ui, chegou em força! Mais um brutal trovão agora acompanhado de chuva intensa!


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 03:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Grande estoiro agora!



Same gere. Ia tendo um enfarte...


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 03:42)

A artilharia acabou de chegar!


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:42)

Que forte neste momento, agora ouvesse bem o trovão, ao contrario de anteriormente


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:42)

Agora tou verdadeiramente assustado... É cada estoiro... OMG


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:43)

João Pedro disse:


> O Porto é tão grande que já chega a Leiria?
> 
> Edit: Ui, ui, chegou em força! Mais um brutal trovão agora acompanhado de chuva intensa!



o porto é enorme ahah
Por agora estou no Porto a estudar, mas quando entrei no meteopt estava ainda por leiria a viver o ano inteiro


----------



## ipinto (4 Jan 2014 às 03:43)

Ate arrepia os cabelos do traseiro


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 03:44)

Meu Deus!!!
Que granizada brutal!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 03:44)

Agora sim, queda de chuva forte acompanhada de granizo e dois relâmpagos a sério...


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:44)

ipinto disse:


> Ate arrepia os cabelos do traseiro



Ahahaha viva o norte... Que calmaria agora por Braga nem parece que estamos a uns meros 50km


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:45)

Aguaceiro por cerca de 1m de granizo, encontrei um predaço com 2cm que me pareceu que tinha sido partido porque parecia mais um led que uma bola


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:46)

Começa festival de flashes e vento forte parece que vem mais uma célula para Ermesinde


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 03:46)

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi caiu aqui a cerca de 500 m o raio :OO tou a tremer. QUE ESPETACULO.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 03:46)

ipinto disse:


> Ate arrepia os cabelos do traseiro



Ahah! 

Está bonito isso por aí!

O pessoal de Braga já deve estar a dormir, ninguém nos liga!


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 03:46)

kikofra disse:


> o porto é enorme ahah
> Por agora estou no Porto a estudar, mas quando entrei no meteopt estava ainda por leiria a viver o ano inteiro



Ho conterrâneo estás com sorte!

Desculpem o desabafo... cagões! (desculpem o pequeno palavrão)


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:47)

um gajo nem que queira n consegue dormir


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 03:48)

romeupaz disse:


> Ho conterrâneo estás com sorte!
> 
> Desculpem o desabafo... cagões! (desculpem o pequeno palavrão)



Por acaso muito mesmo, decidi vir hoje para cima, mesmo a tempo


----------



## Mr.Henrique (4 Jan 2014 às 03:49)

fishisco disse:


> um gajo nem que queira n consegue dormir




Que exagero  Em Mondim está agreste, mas nada que nunca se tenha visto 

Dá gosto


----------



## pdf (4 Jan 2014 às 03:49)

Estou deitado na cama, persiana aberta e janela virada para o mar. 

ONT, router, TVs, boxes, tudo desligado. 

Que espectáculo


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:50)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Que exagero  Em Mondim está agreste, mas nada que nunca se tenha visto
> 
> Dá gosto



agora ta mais calmo mas por volta das 3:30 a coisa teve feia... relampagos constantes e uma granizada brutal


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2014 às 03:51)

Aqui por Braga tá uma pasmaceira


----------



## knightmasks (4 Jan 2014 às 03:53)

Está mais calmo aqui em Paços de Ferreira. Um pouco de vento forte e chuva moderada.


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:53)

fishisco disse:


> agora ta mais calmo mas por volta das 3:30 a coisa teve feia... relampagos constantes e uma granizada brutal



E a celula já não estava tão forte quando ai chegou


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 03:53)

Não percebo a lógica, entao...quando vem uma célula o vento acalma e quando passa a célula o vento volta fortíssimo, nao percebo.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 03:54)

Por aqui finalmente choveu forte com trovoada a mistura


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 03:56)

bom bom era logo a neve chegar a cotas mais baixas  isso sim e q era de mestre


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 03:56)

Pelo radar parece que daqui a 20-25 minutos Aveiro vai ter acção


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 03:57)

grande trovao meu deus


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 03:59)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui por Braga tá uma pasmaceira



Ouvi agora mesmo um trovão potente mas as rajadas de vento são muito menos frequentes e chove moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 04:02)

Grande chuvada puxada a vento forte e com trovão à mistura agora mesmo.


----------



## SLM (4 Jan 2014 às 04:02)

Grande trovão! Parecia quando rebentou a fábrica de pirotecnia!!! Nunca ouvi assim um estouro senão aí. Foi antecedido por qualquer barulho na minha casa que se assemelhou a um curto-circuito e depois falharam as luzes momentaneamente. Não sei o que terá sido mas alguma tomada queimou de certeza!


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:05)

não se teria justificado um alerta laranja/vermelho ipma na trovoada?


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 04:05)

Relatos e registos impressionantes do Litoral Norte!! 


Excelente seguimento que estão a fazer, dá gosto ler parabéns!! 

Mas faço um apelo para não se exporem a situações que vos possam por em risco, estas coisas podem ser perigosas.


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 04:06)

Estamos numa sessão fotografica e ninguem disse nada? Parece que estamos rodeados de papparazi

Isto merece um alerta Vermelho e não laranja como o IPMA colocou


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 04:07)

kikofra disse:


> não se teria justificado um alerta laranja/vermelho ipma na trovoada?



Pelo menos eles podiam ser mais now casting , e estarem lá preventivamente !

Isto merecia alerta vermelho


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 04:07)

Por aqui agora vento fortissimo trovoada dispersa e alguma chuva
EDIT:Trovoada a aumentar, vem aí qualquer coisa....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 04:08)

Muito vento aqui mas nada de trovões.


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:09)

Até que enfim! Animação por Braga! Chuva forte e rajadas fortíssimas, grande intempérie! Só falta o granizo e a trovoada


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 04:09)

@ dj: as duas primeiras parecem pastilhas para a garganta!


----------



## Mikovski (4 Jan 2014 às 04:09)

Isso é uma bola de tenis sem ser oca!

No Porto o granizo ouvia-se...e bem.
Já a trovoada proporcionou um bonito espetaculo com bastante relampagos por minuto.
Fiz video, amanha coloco aqui.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:10)

102Km/h  QUE RAJADA


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:11)

109KM/h AGORA :O


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:12)

110Km telhas arrancadas do predio em frente :O


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 04:12)

isso é Deus a jogar golfe 

EDIT: rfilipeg que seguimento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 04:13)

Chegou aqui alguma chuva, mas nada de trovões nem granizo  Passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:14)

Stinger disse:


> Pelo menos eles podiam ser mais now casting , e estarem lá preventivamente !
> 
> Isto merecia alerta vermelho


sim, percebemos que há coisas que só em cima da hora de desenvolvem, mas por alguma cosia há o nowcasting


ZeppY disse:


> Estamos numa sessão fotografica e ninguem disse nada? Parece que estamos rodeados de papparazi
> 
> Isto merece um alerta Vermelho e não laranja como o IPMA colocou


na trovoada nem amarelo


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 04:14)

david 6 disse:


> isso é Deus a jogar golfe



E nós aqui pelo Ribatejo está uma pasmaceira total, noite mais calma era impossível, vento fraco e até se vêem estrelas no céu


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:15)

MAis telhas arrancadas do casas aqui na minha zona VENTO MEDIO DE 90KM/H com rajadas de 105Km/h


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:15)

Não devemos ser do mesmo país então


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:16)

rfilipeg disse:


> 110Km telhas arrancadas do predio em frente :O



outra falha do ipma, estamos em alerta amarelo e isso já está bem dentro do laranja


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:16)

MSantos disse:


> E nós aqui pelo Ribatejo está uma pasmaceira total, noite mais calma era impossível, vento fraco e até se vêem estrelas no céu



aqui eram 21h e pico estava o ceu estrelado tb e fui acordado com um valente trovao pco antes das 3 e n parou ainda


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 04:17)

kikofra disse:


> na trovoada nem amarelo



Nao me refiro a trovoada mas a todo o evento em si, o vento esta fortissimo obvio nao consigo precisar velocidades e só estes aguaceiros que já caíram em vários pontos provocando danos o justificam mas pelo menos o laranja relativamente a vento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 04:17)

kikofra disse:


> outra falha do ipma, estamos em alerta amarelo e isso já está bem dentro do laranja




O distrito do Porto está em alerta laranja.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:17)

Acalmou estou em estado de CHOQUE que violencia de vento por esta zona. Relampagos ao longe :O


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 04:18)

MSantos disse:


> E nós aqui pelo Ribatejo está uma pasmaceira total, noite mais calma era impossível, vento fraco e até se vêem estrelas no céu



mesmo a sério, está uma brisa suave e tal uma noite estrelada está tão bonito, para nós ainda falta umas horitas para chegar, mas também não vai ser tão intenso como no norte, mas já vai dar para ocupar, entretanto seguimos aqui os comentarios do pessoal do norte


----------



## Picus (4 Jan 2014 às 04:18)

Boas a todos colegas... é de dizer que este tem sido um espectáculo digno de ser ver...
Tenho estado atento aqui no forum ...
amanha faço o upload dos vídeos que fiz, na altura em que passaram aqueles relâmpagos todos seguidos.. lindo de se ver sem duvida 
Neste momento as rajadas de vento são absurdas :O


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:18)

ZeppY disse:


> Nao me refiro a trovoada mas a todo o evento em si, o vento esta fortissimo obvio nao consigo precisar velocidades e só estes aguaceiros que já caíram em vários pontos provocando danos o justificam


exacto, ainda por cima cifrando-se o evento numa zona altamente populada


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 04:18)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O distrito do Porto está em alerta laranja.



Laranja em precipitaçao


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:19)

Novamente o vento muito forte. Espero que nao cause mais danos acordou tudo aqui na vizinhança.


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:20)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O distrito do Porto está em alerta laranja.





ZeppY disse:


> Laranja em precipitaçao


.


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:20)

o vento chegou agora aqui em forca


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 04:22)

Só de de ver a temperatura actual e a temperatura que se vai fazer sentir em algumas horas é abismal uma queda de pelo menos 5ºC com as cotas a baixar drasticamente em tao pouco espaço


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 04:22)

rfilipeg disse:


> Novamente o vento muito forte. Espero que nao cause mais danos acordou tudo aqui na vizinhança.



Fonix , engraçado que começou ai e passou depois por aqui ,grandes rajadas mesmo


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 04:23)

Bastante vento mas sem chuva agora nem trovoada. Há minutos nova fortissima queda de granizo com muita trovoada.


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:23)

de trovoada com granizo a chuva com vento fortissimo...

edit: granizo de novo


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:23)

Stinger disse:


> Fonix , engraçado que começou ai e passou depois por aqui ,grandes rajadas mesmo



Atençao caro amigo sao rajadas muito fortes mesmo.


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:25)

experts que ainda andam aqui acordados acham que vai haver mais alguma coisa de relevante no centro do porto nas proximas 3h ou posso ir dormir?


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:25)

tou a relatar da cama pelo tlm  e as temperaturas? alguem sabe? sera q podemos ter a surpresa de termos neve a cotas abaixo dos 700?


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 04:25)

dlourenco disse:


> Até que enfim! Animação por Braga! Chuva forte e rajadas fortíssimas, grande intempérie! Só falta o granizo e a trovoada



Pouco durou, por agora está tudo estranhamente calmo, shh. 


Vamos aguardar.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 04:26)

MSantos disse:


> E nós aqui pelo Ribatejo está uma pasmaceira total, noite mais calma era impossível, vento fraco e até se vêem estrelas no céu


acho que amanhã isso é capaz de mudar.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:27)

Novas rajadas 98Km/h a registar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 04:29)

Que rajada agora... certamente acima dos 100 km\h... Volta a trovoada e o vento está medonho...


----------



## ZeppY (4 Jan 2014 às 04:29)

Bem vou dormir que amanha e dia de trabalho, foi um prazer comentar/relatar este evento nunca tinha presenciado nada tao intenso como o que aconteceu à quase 2 horas atras.

Bem haja


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:32)

Estou a usar um TECMAN TM816 para medir a velocidade do vento. E incrivel as rajadas a superar agora os 100 e a atingir 101Km/h, muito preocupante mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 04:32)

Que chuvada agora, a primeira do dia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 04:33)

Apenas vento e alguma chuvita de vez em quando.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 04:37)

Gosto desta imagem.


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:42)

fishisco disse:


> tou a relatar da cama pelo tlm  e as temperaturas? alguem sabe? sera q podemos ter a surpresa de termos neve a cotas abaixo dos 700?



O GFS continua a dar cota minima de 400/500m no Minho a 12h


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 04:42)

Bem malta vou tentar dormir, depois do que vi e do forte vento que se faz sentir, mas nada como à bocado.
Até amanha bom acompanhamento a todos!


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 04:45)

dlourenco disse:


> O GFS continua a dar cota minima de 400/500m no Minho a 12h



pode dizer onde vez isso eu vejo 600 m ou mais


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:47)

tou a 400m so falta mesmo nevar hj aqui


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:48)

frusko disse:


> pode dizer onde vez isso eu vejo 600 m ou mais


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 04:48)

Agora é a nossa vez (Aveiro). Chuva, algum granizo e alguma trovoada


----------



## frusko (4 Jan 2014 às 04:49)

fishisco disse:


> tou a 400m so falta mesmo nevar hj aqui



mas nao vai


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:52)

dlourenco disse:


>



Isso é para esquecer, vale mais seguir pelo meteogramas.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 04:53)

Bem, também me vou recolher ao leito. A animação agora deve estar a chegar a outras paragens.
Continuação de bom acompanhamento aos resistentes!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 04:59)

Estou a tentar dormir há quase 45mns mas é simplesmente impossível com o barrulho enorme das rajadas lá fora. É o problema de estar exposto para W/SW.

Acho que esta região deveria ter levado com aviso Laranja por parte do IPMA em termos de rajadas de vento que não ficam nada atrás do DIRK. A única diferença nos 2 eventos não será tanto na intensidade mas sim na persistência e frequência que parece inferior.

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 05:03)

Dados atuais:

Temp: 11.9 graus
HR: 48%
Pressão: 1008 hPa


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2014 às 05:21)

bem, vou dormir parece que por agora as coisas estão mais calmas...para quem fica, continuação de bom acompanhamento


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 05:38)

Por aqui estamos com chuva, algum granizo e alguma trovoada. Umas células alongadas que vêm de Sul estão aqui a descarregar.


----------



## ct2jzr (4 Jan 2014 às 05:42)

Trovoada forte e chuva intensa.  
Vento moderado.  
Sever do Vouga


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2014 às 05:50)

Boa chuvada agora batida a vento forte. Nada de trovões infelizmente. Vamos ver se é para continuar.


----------



## ct2jzr (4 Jan 2014 às 05:57)

Nova forte descarga de chuva e trovões próximos.
O Rio Vouga deve ir com força... 

Sever do Vouga


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 07:06)

cstools.net disse:


> Rajadas enormes que até me puseram agora a tremer :s
> Já nem conseguia gravar, até desisti.



Por aqui também grandes rajadas... Até fez despertar alarmes na rua.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 08:03)

Ate quero ver a explicação do im em relaçao a esta super celula


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 08:26)

Por aqui desde as 5h tem estado muito vento e chuva, mas nada de trovoada...


----------



## knightmasks (4 Jan 2014 às 08:49)

Paços de Ferreira chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 08:51)

O pior já passou, agora temos ainda bastante chuva mas nada comparado com a madrugada


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jan 2014 às 09:03)

Bom dia Caros Colegas,

Pouco ou nada dormi com este evento que surpreendeu mais que 1 pessoa!!!

A situação na rua não está mesmo bonita. Atualmente levo com rajadas moderadas e chuva moderada.

Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2014 às 09:03)

Por aqui chuva moderada a forte e rajadas consideráveis.

A estação mais próxima já conta com 19mm.


----------



## SLM (4 Jan 2014 às 09:05)

Recomeçam as rajadas muito fortes por aqui. Juro que senti o vento a passar por mim dentro de casa...


----------



## Veterano (4 Jan 2014 às 09:06)

Pelo Aviz tempestade de chuva e de vento!


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 09:12)

Forte temporal de chuva e vento pelo Porto

Durante esta madrugada ocorreu granizo e trovoada 

Apercebi-me de granizo com pedras enormes e fortes descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 09:20)

Grande descida de temperatura, sigo com 7.6 ºc actuais


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2014 às 09:24)

cstools.net disse:


> Ora bem, aqui fica um resumo do que se passou esta madrugada em Seixas (Caminha - Viana do Castelo).
> 
> 
> Choveu menos que 24 de Dezembro, mas vê-se que o tempo hoje, foi mais severo que esse dia.



Bons registos!

É de lamentar que um evento como o que aconteceu hoje em grande parte do Litoral Norte não tenha sido tratado convenientemente pelo IPMA.

Escusado será dizer que se metade do que aconteceu nesta madrugada fosse em Lisboa não faltariam alertas vermelhos e noticiários a abrir com reportagens.

Como acontece na província, granizo do tamanho de bolas de golfe, vento acima dos 120 kmh e rios a transbordar não importam a ninguém.

Um alertinha amarelo chega perfeitamente.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 09:36)

A reportar da rua. Encontro-me na Foz do Douro. Há momentos o vento conseguia desequilibrar qualquer um. As ondas, como e óbvio aumentaram a sua amplitude. A chuva torrencial parou. Vento a soprar agora moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 09:45)

GabKoost disse:


> Bons registos!
> 
> É de lamentar que um evento como o que aconteceu hoje em grande parte do Litoral Norte não tenha sido tratado convenientemente pelo IPMA.
> 
> ...



Concordo, mesmo que no fim não se verificassem as condições para um aviso laranja,mais vale prevenir que remediar...

É complicado lançar avisos, se se fazem e não acontecem correm o risco de não serem levados a sério da próxima vez, se não se lançam é porque não lançaram, eu acho que nestas situações mais vale "arriscar" um pouco e subir o aviso, como medida de prevenção, até porque os solos estão saturados e toda a chuva que vier pode causar situações complicadas!

Para hoje justificava-se plenamente um alerta laranja, em termos de chuvas fortes, granizo e trovoada aqui no Litoral Norte!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jan 2014 às 09:50)

O vento esta instável. Rodou ha pouco para Noroeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 09:55)

Brutal a descida de temperatura    Acabo de vir lá de fora, devem estar uns 6º, e com este vento muito forte torna-se muito desconfortável...
Agora estamos numa aberta, não chove e o vento acalmou um pouco...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 10:05)

Grande escuridão que se aproxima de Oeste 

Temperatura actual: 7.4 ºc


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

Trovoada a Oeste, já ronca! 

Vejam aqui na web cam de Leça:

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## 1337 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

A trovoada está de volta por aqui, acompanhada de chuva forte, e está muito frio


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2014 às 10:10)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, mesmo que no fim não se verificassem as condições para um aviso laranja,mais vale prevenir que remediar...
> 
> É complicado lançar avisos, se se fazem e não acontecem correm o risco de não serem levados a sério da próxima vez, se não se lançam é porque não lançaram, eu acho que nestas situações mais vale "arriscar" um pouco e subir o aviso, como medida de prevenção, até porque os solos estão saturados e toda a chuva que vier pode causar situações complicadas!
> 
> Para hoje justificava-se plenamente um alerta laranja, em termos de chuvas fortes, granizo e trovoada aqui no Litoral Norte!



Boas,

Ontem quando me deitei ás 2h da manhã havia Alerta Laranja para a precipitação e mar, não me recordo se também era para o vento.
O IPMA apenas tem que lançar avisos de acordo com o seu sistema de critérios, não tem que andar a "inventar" nada.
Se havia algum outro fenómeno ou coisa do género previsto, risco de inundações, rios a transbordar ou coisas do género ... quem tem que lançar Alertas é a Protecção Civil.
É muito chato quando se confunde as coisas na vida lá fora, quanto mais aqui no Forum !

Infelizmente é recorrente este tipo de discussão aqui no Forum ....
Aí queixam-se de falta de avisos, aqui queixo-me de avisos a mais, porque nunca se passa de nada (quase nunca) !


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:10)

Termómetro do carro marca 4.5 º  Vamos lá ver se aindo sou surpreendido pela neve  Para já nao chove mas o ceu ta a ficar carregado...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 10:12)

Grande relâmpago sobre a Petrogal!


----------



## Nunotex (4 Jan 2014 às 10:13)

Em Braga a ficar muito escuro e trovoada...


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2014 às 10:19)

Fui tomar o pequeno almoço e fui surpreendido pelas abertas no céu...

Acabei de comer e já está tudo carregado ao ponto de ouvir um trovão.

Confirmo também queda acentuada da temperatura. Passou dos 12º as 7 da manhã aos 8 actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:22)

Interessante queda de granizo há pouco! 


Neste momento chove forte!


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 10:23)

Chuva forte, grande carga!


----------



## Nunotex (4 Jan 2014 às 10:23)

5 minutos de chuva muito forte e rajadas de vento muito fortes...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:29)

Cai um forte aguaceiro, e o termómetro do carro baixou até aos 3º


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2014 às 10:35)

Márcio Silva disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Acaba de ocorrer em Leça da Palmeira (Matosinhos) a maior tempestade de que há memória por aqui...
> 
> ...



Vamos chamar as coisas pelo nome isto é saraiva e não granizo


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2014 às 10:49)

Teles disse:


> Vamos chamar as coisas pelo nome isto é saraiva e não granizo



Precisamente, com esta dimensão não há lugar a dúvidas. Noite animada, sobretudo a norte, tal como indicavam os modelos e as previsões (sendo que apesar das habituais críticas sobre avisos, pelo menos o IPMA fez uma boa leitura dos locais onde a severidade do evento ia ser maior).


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 10:53)

Uma noite e tanto...


Essa saraiva deve ter provocado muitos estragos!

Agora está a abrir e continua o vento...


----------



## Falkor (4 Jan 2014 às 10:54)

Tudo calmo por aqui agora

http://http://freixieiro.dyndns.tv:8080/


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

Por aqui este evento parece que já terminou... Céu com abertas e no radar nao se vislumbra nada.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia a todos!

Depois de uma madrugada bastante animada, , nada a registar de momento no Porto. O céu mantém-se carregado mas com algumas abertas que deixam passar alguns raios do Astro-Rei.

E depois, só para a boa disposição, temos coisas destas, providenciadas pelos nossos colegas do AccuWeather...





Era bom era...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> Era bom era...



O Freemeteo tem exactamente o mesmo, 7º e neve xD


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Muito _wishful thinking_ parece-me a mim!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:39)

Bem, acabou de cair um brevíssimo aguaceiro que podia quase jurar trazia água-neve nos primeiros 3 segundos!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:39)

é melhor irem bem lá ver fora senão tá a nevar e nem deram por isso


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:41)

Cai um aguaceiro. Vou-me pôr atento pode ser que veja alguma água-neve...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem, acabou de cair um brevíssimo aguaceiro que podia quase jurar trazia água-neve nos primeiros 3 segundos!



Por acaso também me deu essa sensação, eram uma gotas geladas que se desfaziam lentamente ao tocar nos vidros, por aqui ainda chove e está bem frio!

Provavelmente pequenos e pouco consistentes grãos de saraiva...


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

david 6 disse:


> é melhor irem bem lá ver fora senão tá a nevar e nem deram por isso


Tenho a janela a um metro à minha frente, é igual a estar na rua!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:45)

Snifa disse:


> Por acaso também me deu essa sensação, eram uma gotas geladas que se desfaziam lentamente ao tocar nos vidros, por aqui ainda chove e está bem frio!
> 
> Provavelmente pequenos e pouco consistentes grãos de saraiva...



Exato!  E "pairavam" levemente. Foi extremamente rápido.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:45)

Ficou tudo branco... com o granizo.  Caiu agora um forte aguaceiro de granizo que pintou tudo de branco. Mas neve nem ve-la.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

Forte aguaceiro agora.


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 11:47)

Igual aqui para Braga eh eh por acaso esta aplicação sempre foi muito fiel no que toca a estado do tempo na previsão é temperatura...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 11:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Forte aguaceiro agora.



E de novo aquelas gotas geladas a pairar e que se desfazem ao tocar nos vidros..


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:51)

Impressionante. Momento mais tempestuoso deste evento. Chuva brutal, e só ouço assobios, estas rajadas devem estar frequentemente perto ou acima de 100... Vai tudo abaixo


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

Snifa disse:


> E de novo aquelas gotas geladas a pairar e que se desfazem ao tocar nos vidros..


Também por aqui. Tenho a janela entreaberta e está frio que se farta!


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

sera q ainda vou ter uma surpresa branca hj? n tou mt optimista mas hj e o dia mais provavel de acontecer neste inverno pelo q tenho visto


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

Não sei muito bem de onde apareceu este temporal. Tava tudo calmo, de repente o vento começou a soprar com uma intensidade brutal e caiu um torrencial aguaceiro com pedras de granizo de dimensoes consideraveis (Nada comparado com o que se passou de madrugada). Agora acalmou outra vez.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 12:16)

Falaram agora na TV que terá ocorrido um tornado em Paredes esta madrugada, há avultados estragos materiais e 42  pessoas desalojadas, talvez mais logo esta informação seja confirmada ou não.Curioso para ver o comunicado do IPMA sobre esta situação em particular.


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Caiu uma carga de granizo é pouco...


----------



## rozzo (4 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Snifa disse:


> Por acaso também me deu essa sensação, eram uma gotas geladas que se desfaziam lentamente ao tocar nos vidros, por aqui ainda chove e está bem frio!
> 
> Provavelmente pequenos e pouco consistentes grãos de saraiva...



Olhem que o report da estação de Pedras Rubras coincide. 


Porto/Pedras Rubras
2014-01-04 12:00     10 °C   light showers
2014-01-04 11:30     11 °C   light showers
2014-01-04 11:00      9 °C    few clouds
2014-01-04 10:30      7 °C    sleet showers

_fonte: weatheronline_


----------



## supercell (4 Jan 2014 às 12:39)

Que pedregulhos! Deve ter sido muito assustador com aqueles flashs e sons de alarmes...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

Impressionante o tamanho das pedras a partir de determinada altura no video, parecem aquelas imagens dos Estados Unidos nas tempestades associadas ás células dos tornados.

Célula potente  que cruzou o Litoral Norte esta madrugada.


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

tenho reparado nas fotos... é um granizo estranho, um aglomerado de pequenas bolas talvez fruto de um arrefecimento muito rápido. Ocorreu de noite, tivesse sido durante o dia e poderíamos ter testemunhado o aspecto dessas trovoadas.


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 13:09)

A primeira foto está na página principal do JN, acabei de ver agora.



Snifa disse:


> Mais umas fotos:
> 
> *Queda de granizo causou estragos em carros e casas*
> 
> ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Por aqui parece-me ter visto água-neve durante um aguaceiro agora...


----------



## Nunotex (4 Jan 2014 às 13:24)

Céu Azul aqui por Braga!


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 13:27)

Ora boa tarde a todos.

Bem ontem foi uma madrugada e pêras, ventos que registei a o máximo a 110km/h, fez alguns estragos aqui na minha zona.

Vejam o caso desta videira, os ferros completamente dobrados.





Vejam também algumas telhas arrancadas...





Tudo isto no espaço de 15 minutos, foi incrivel.

Cumprimentos a todos,
rfilipeg


----------



## karkov (4 Jan 2014 às 13:33)

Alto da Penha, 2° com Água Neve...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 13:37)

Agora tenho a certeza, água-neve aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 13:44)

Céu quase limpo por aqui


----------



## karkov (4 Jan 2014 às 13:45)

Limpou na Penha... Sol aberto, temperatura nos 3°


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2014 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.

Não testemunhei o ocorrido desta noite, mas ao chegara a casa pelas 12h encontrei ainda assim boas pedras de saraiva no chão.
Já estavam a derreter bem mais ainda assim são de dimensão considerável.
De resto agora vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros, mais fracos, mas com frio à mistura.
Ainda não visualizei nada de mais, para além de granizo fino...

*Tatual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 83%*

Podem ver o tópico sobre o *provável tornado em Paredes*:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/provavel-tornado-em-paredes-4-de-janeiro-de-2014-a-7478.html


----------



## dgstorm (4 Jan 2014 às 14:33)

cstools.net disse:


> Por aqui já caíu flocos de neve, mas muito fininhos que mal caíam no chão derretiam-se logo.
> 
> 3,2 Cº
> 
> (4,5 Cº agora)



A que altitude estás?


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

Enquanto não é criado um tópico específico, publico aqui a possível trajectória do fenómeno convectivo ocorrido durante a madrugada no Douro Litoral. As imagens foram retiradas do Rain Alarm.












Por precaução sugiro que façam uma cópia das imagens.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 14:38)

Já há tópico específico Gerofil, aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...o-vento-forte-neve-4-janeiro-2013-a-7477.html


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 14:39)

Neve em Caminha? A que Altitude?


----------



## ACampos (4 Jan 2014 às 14:39)

Pessoal a célula de ontem era um CB isolado ou vários CB's que formam uma célula?


----------



## dlourenco (4 Jan 2014 às 14:51)

Chuviscos gelados em braga, no sameiro deve estar a cair qualquer coisa


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 14:56)

Por aqui ja nao se deve passar nada ...

Serra da freita pode ter qualquer coisita


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2014 às 15:17)

Boas tardes,

madrugada e início da manhã com aguaceiros por aqui, alguns deles muito intensos e de granizo. 

A trovoada andou sempre longe da cidade de Braga, mas já deu para regalar as vistas.


Entretanto enquanto escrevia começa a chover forte!

*21,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 15:20)

água neve aqui


----------



## Paula (4 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.
Dia que está ser marcado por aguaceiros, alguns acompanhados de granizo.
De salientar a queda da temperatura nas ultimas horas. 

A meio da manhã ainda ouvi dois trovões.
Por agora não chove.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 15:57)

Boas,

Fui agora até à Foz ver como paravam as andanças. Estava lá um maralhal de gente impressionante! Quantos meteoloucos lá estariam?  O Atlântico estava fantástico como seria de esperar num dia assim, acompanhado de vento moderado e bastante frio.

Não trago registos pois... esqueci-me do cartão da máquina em casa!


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Jan 2014 às 16:02)

Ora viva mais uma vez.

Aqui está mais um prova daquilo que vos estava a relatar ontem, quando estava a indicar as rajadas de vento.
Subi ao topo do prédio em frente ao meu e encontrei isto. Completamente arrancada a força.
Esta é mais uma imagem a juntar às outras 2 que postei aqui à bocado.


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 16:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem quando me deitei ás 2h da manhã havia Alerta Laranja para a precipitação e mar, não me recordo se também era para o vento.
> O IPMA apenas tem que lançar avisos de acordo com o seu sistema de critérios, não tem que andar a "inventar" nada.
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fui agora até à Foz ver como paravam as andanças. Estava lá um maralhal de gente impressionante! Quantos meteoloucos lá estariam?  O Atlântico estava fantástico como seria de esperar num dia assim, acompanhado de vento moderado e bastante frio.
> 
> Não trago registos pois... esqueci-me do cartão da máquina em casa!


vale a pena um salto lá?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

Caiu um aguaceiro de água-neve aqui. Informaram-me que na Lameira (Fafe) tem nevado por vezes com intensidade e chegou a acumular.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

kikofra disse:


> vale a pena um salto lá?



Vale claro, está com ondas enormes a despedaçarem-se contra o farol e os molhes.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2014 às 17:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Caiu um aguaceiro de água-neve aqui. Informaram-me que na Lameira (Fafe) tem nevado por vezes com intensidade e chegou a acumular.



cheguei agora a casa fiz cerca de 180 km posso te dizer que  sim tem neve mas pouca coisa as 15:30 a temperatura era de 4ºc a cerca de 600 M de altura cheguei a cabeceiras e vim por mondim para ver como estava o marao/alvao, infelizmente nao dava para ver devido as nuvens.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 17:42)

Boas deixo aqui três vídeos do temporal de ontem, onde se consegue ouvir a força da saraiva e a frequência impressionante dos relâmpagos, pois ainda se estava a ouvir o trovão de um e já se via o relâmpago de outros!

Nas imagens abaixo vê-se a persiana de um dos quartos com umas marcas e um foco de iluminação publica com um buraco grande devido ao impacto de uma pedra de saraiva.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

Faltou melhores condiçoes para que ocorresse muito mais neve e a cotas mais baixas ...

Proximo evento next


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

Stinger disse:


> Faltou melhores condiçoes para que ocorresse muito mais neve e a cotas mais baixas ...
> 
> Proximo evento next



o problema é que este ano nao temos um evento de jeito, uma miséria.. ainda estou a espera de uma iso -4 a 850hpa com bastante neve e 3 dias de sol com frio tipo isto:



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-serra-do-marao-09-12-06-a-597.html


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 17:47)

Hoje fiz direta para fazer seguimento da tempestade da madrugada passada, e ainda nao dormi. Hoje lá vou ter de ir dormir cedinho para compensar. Por aqui entre as 13 e as 16 caíram alguns aguaceiros de água-neve muito curtos, e o vento sopra agora fraco. Está muito frio


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 17:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o problema é que este ano nao temos um evento de jeito, uma miséria.. ainda estou a espera de uma iso -4 a 850hpa com bastante neve e 3 dias de sol com frio tipo isto:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-serra-do-marao-09-12-06-a-597.html



Exactamente , as temperaturas nao baixam e pelas fotos que tenho visto as acumulaçoes sao muito diminutas !

Eu ainda estou á espera disto :


Queria apanhar alguma neve pelo menos e deparei me com nada mais nada menos que uma tempestade de neve


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

@ stinger 

Eu ja nem pedia tanto! 

de momento ceu pouco nublado 7 ºC


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

@ Freamunde!Allez: o som no segundo vídeo parece bacon a fritar na frigideira!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

João Pedro disse:


> @ Freamunde!Allez: o som no segundo vídeo parece bacon a fritar na frigideira!



Ahahaha  agora que disseste realmente parece, deve ser por causa de o vídeo ter sido filmado num sítio fechado e muito pequeno, ficou um som esquisito


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

Boa Noite!!!

Aqui estão as fotos desta madrugada ao largo de Espinho tiradas por um amigo meu que presenciou o evento, foi pena estar a dormir profundamente na altura em que estava a trovejar.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Na primeira parece que é dia. Enganou-me durante um milésimo de segundo.


----------



## ipinto (4 Jan 2014 às 23:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Na primeira parece que é dia. Enganou-me durante um milésimo de segundo.



A mim tambem, belissimas fotos mesmo


----------



## ogalo (5 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite.
Por aqui chove e algum vento
9Cº


----------



## ACAR (5 Jan 2014 às 00:20)

Viva,

Deixo algumas fotos do granizo que caiu na EN311, na zona do Confurco, Fafe, pelas 15h:





















Em 5 minutos da temperatura baixou de 8,5ºC para 2,5ºC!

Saudações meteoloucas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2014 às 00:46)

Não é post de seguimento, serva apenas para relembrar o pessoal de que podem enviar o vosso testemunho para o MeteoGlobal.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Enganam bem!


----------



## james (5 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui chove certinho desde as 23.00 e o vento esta bastante forte .  Nao esperava que se levantasse este vento ! ! !


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2014 às 01:22)

Por aqui também já chove; fraquinha mas muito certinha.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

Boa noite,
No dia de ontem (4), grande festival de flashs acompanhado de chuva e vento moderados.
O dia de hoje foi bem mais calmo, estando agora a chover, acompanhada de vento.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2014 às 08:47)

Chuva sempre certa durante toda a noite . Agora parou mas o céu esta muito encoberto


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2014 às 09:15)

Bem, por aqui diferença brutal de temperatura em relação a ontem, por esta hora devem estar mais 7\8 º que ontem. Céu muito nublado e chuviscos, mas de noite choveu bem. Aristocrata, o que se passa com a sua estação, tem 0 de precipitação?


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Jan 2014 às 09:49)

Por aqui acumulou 17,1mm..


----------



## james (5 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

Bom dia , 

Dia com muito vento , rajadas de meter respeito , temperatura na casa dos 14 ° , humidade quase nos 100 % , Nuvens de sudoeste numa correria louca . . .

 Vem ai muita chuva . . .


E isto depois de uma noite tipica de inverno onde choveu a noite toda ! 

P. S .  - ja agora parece  - me que o ipma tem vindo a aumentar a previsao da intensidade do vento para amanha .


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2014 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

Dia muito cinzento por aqui mas ainda sem precipitação a assinalar. Temperaturas muito amenas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jan 2014 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, 

mais uma madrugada e manhã com bastante chuva.

Impressionate como tem chovido este mês, já levo *141,0 mm* desde o dia 1. 


Actual:
céu muito nublado, 14.1ºC, 91% Hr.
Precipitação: *21,6 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2014 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.

Ontem terminei o dia com um acumulado de 45,4 mm.
A saraiva da madrugada passada partiu o meu pluviómetro (felizmente não partiu o topo e penso que poderei colar as partes interiores de plástico - o mecanismo de leitura está intacto).
Mais tarde verifico o acumulado de hoje no udómetro...

O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, de *S*.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado a encoberto.
Por vezes vai chuviscando.

*Tatual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 90%​*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jan 2014 às 17:13)

Vento moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jan 2014 às 17:54)

Fica aqui um vídeo da trovoada que passou de raspão ontem por cá. O vídeo foi gravado pelo meu irmão, portanto não ficou grande coisa. 

No momento do vídeo a célula já estava em afastamento, se fosse gravado uns momentos antes ficaria algo bem melhor, mas fica o registo:


----------



## GabKoost (5 Jan 2014 às 18:43)

Dia de chuva fraca ininterrupta com raros e breves períodos de maior intensidade.

Mesmo assim já se contam 25mm por cá.

A primeira semana de Janeiro vai ficar muito perto da média mensal da região que ronda os 200mm.


----------



## CptRena (5 Jan 2014 às 22:24)

Estão a aproximar-se duas linhas com precipitação moderada. Vamos lá ver o que dá.
A que está mais próxima daqui tem aspecto decadente. Mas a outra mais gordinha é capaz de ainda deixar uns pinguitos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Jan 2014 às 22:38)

GabKoost disse:


> Dia de chuva fraca ininterrupta com raros e breves períodos de maior intensidade.
> 
> Mesmo assim já se contam 25mm por cá.
> 
> A primeira semana de Janeiro vai ficar muito perto da média mensal da região que ronda os 200mm.



Boa noite GabKoost,

Em apenas 5 dias (este ano 2014) acumulamos cerca de 140 l/m2. 

Ainda vamos levar com mais e talvez se consiga mesmo ultrapassar a média mensal nesta primeira quinzena. Podiam vir dias de sol nesta região para repor a normalidade a nível geral (agricultura, mental) . Já se começa a ouvir muita gente a dizer que não se lembram de tanta chuva, mas acho que a memória é bastante curta, devo relembrar que o outono/inverno mais chuvoso que tenho em mente é certamente o famoso (2000/2001) onde choveu praticamente 6 meses seguidos nesta zona !!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite GabKoost,
> 
> Em apenas 5 dias (este ano 2014) acumulamos cerca de 140 l/m2.
> 
> ...



Quando não se gosta de algo é normal dizerem isso ... 
Sinceramente e falando somente aí para a vossa zona, dado que chuva para aqui é anedota, eu penso que a vossa zona tem tido muita chuva, mas nada de extraordinário, que não tenham no minimo 4 anos em cada 10 anos. Acho ridículo as pessoas dizerem isso ainda para mais aí da vossa zona.
Podiamos falar de 2000/2001, 2009/2010 só para citar esses mais emblemáticos.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

> Quando não se gosta de algo é normal dizerem isso ...
> Sinceramente e falando somente aí para a vossa zona, dado que chuva para aqui é anedota, eu penso que a vossa zona tem tido muita chuva, mas nada de extraordinário, que não tenham no minimo 4 anos em cada 10 anos. Acho ridículo as pessoas dizerem isso ainda para mais aí da vossa zona.
> Podiamos falar de 2000/2001, 2009/2010 só para citar esses mais emblemáticos.



As pessoas andam mal habituadas e depois, como disse anteriormente, vivem com a ilusão criada pela comunicação social que Portugal é um país Subsariano onde só há sol e a chuva é uma raridade.

O facto do modo de vida ter mudado repentinamente deixando o mundo agrícola (onde as pessoas de facto prestavam atenção ao tempo e às necessidades de cada região) para trás também não ajuda a que as gerações mais novas percebam onde vivem.

E a escola também pouco ajuda a interpretar a diversidade geográfica do país.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Jan 2014 às 23:06)

Pessoal, tenho amigos da Póvoa de Varzim que me disseram que hoje o mar chegou quase à estrada e que durante a semana chegou mesmo à cidade.

Outro da zona de Esposende disse-me que o mar engoliu as dunas em Fão e que chegou a entrar água no mar na piscina do Hotel Ofir...

O swell de amanhã, segundo aquele artigo que diz ser o maior da história deixa-me apreensivo.

Há razões para considerar um evento com um potencial de danos nunca antes visto na orla marítima ou estou a exagerar ou dados apresentados?

Vi vários mapas de ondulação prevista e a partir das 9 da manhã até A`s 9 da noite podemos vir a ter ondas de 8 metros!!!!


----------



## quimdabrita (6 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

Prevê-se noite 'animada' nas zonas costeiras. O Surfer Today fala em "one of largest swells of the decade"... será?


----------



## james (6 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

Boas . 

ventania louca por aqui , penso que nao fica muito atras do vento que se fez sentir na passada madrugada de sabado . 

Ejiquatro , em 2001 / 2002 , que me ficou marcado , comecou a chover em outubro e so parou em maio 

Eu lembro -me de um dia 15 ou 16 maio de 2002 ir almocar a Amarante e estacionar o carro perto do Tamega e ele estava completamente cheio quase a transbordar .

Em relacao as queixas das pessoas e um tique portugues se num inverno chove menos um bocado e no seguinte chove mais dizem que nunca viram nada assim .

E no verao a mesma coisa com o calor .


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

GabKoost disse:


> ...
> O swell de amanhã, *segundo aquele artigo* que diz ser *o maior da história *deixa-me apreensivo.
> 
> Há razões para considerar um evento com um potencial de danos nunca antes visto na orla marítima ou estou a exagerar ou dados apresentados?...



Completo exagero...
Já tivemos maiores ondas nos últimos 30 anos.
2º os pescadores as maiores ondas registadas nas últimas décadas foram-no há 42 anos, em 1972. Os mais velhos assim o lembram. Não sei precisar a data.
lembro-me perfeitamente de nos anos 80 os meteorologistas falarem de ondas com mais de 10 metros (mesmo ondas de 14 metros) na passagem de depressões muito cavadas ao largo de Portugal.
Lembro-me de falarem em ondas de 16 metros na Galiza...
Pena ser tão difícil (e fastidioso) recompilar dados destes mas seria interessante.

Há apenas uma condicionante e que pode ser problemática nestas condições de mar tão alteroso: a nossa costa tem défice de reposição das areias nas últimas décadas. Como vagas tão altas, porventura desordenadas, o risco é muitíssimo maior do que era há décadas atrás...

------------


james disse:


> ...
> em *2001 / 2002* , que me ficou marcado , comecou a chover em outubro e so parou em maio
> Eu lembro -me de um dia *15 ou 16 maio de 2002*...



Penso que te referes ao outono inverno de 2000-2001 (queda da Ponte de Entre-os-Rios).
O mês de Abril e o mês de maio de 2001 foram meses de baixa precipitação - se realmente for o mês de maio é difícil que o Tâmega tenha estado quase a transbordar (mesmo após a sequência de 6 meses de chuva que terminou precisamente no final do mês de Março).

--------
Por cá vamos tendo alguma chuva fraca e o vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.

*Tatual:12,7ºC 
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## CptRena (6 Jan 2014 às 00:38)

Efeitos de memória selectiva e da lavagem constante aos cérebros por parte dos media 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Aquelas duas linhas que referi no post atrás acabaram por deixar tudo seco aqui em baixo. Provavelmente precipitação em altitude.
Choveu mais antes destas linhas passarem (quase nada no radar) do que, obviamente, durante a passagem delas.


----------



## quimdabrita (6 Jan 2014 às 00:45)

Algumas rajadas de vento mas nada de muito significativo por aqui (Nogueira da Maia)


----------



## james (6 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Completo exagero...
> Já tivemos maiores ondas nos últimos 30 anos.
> 2º os pescadores as maiores ondas registadas nas últimas décadas foram-no há 42 anos, em 1972. Os mais velhos assim o lembram. Não sei precisar a data.
> lembro-me perfeitamente de nos anos 80 os meteorologistas falarem de ondas com mais de 10 metros (mesmo ondas de 14 metros) na passagem de depressões muito cavadas ao largo de Portugal.
> ...



------------


Penso que te referes ao outono inverno de 2000-2001 (queda da Ponte de Entre-os-Rios).
O mês de Abril e o mês de maio de 2001 fo
am mese



Sou capaz de ter trocado o ano .


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jan 2014 às 01:19)

Poderá parecer off-topic, mas não parecia estarmos assim tão agitados e preocupados com os efeitos da tempestade Christine...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2014 às 03:37)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui chove a rodos alguns belos minutos.
> 
> Já acumula *13 mm* e o dia ainda é uma criança
> 
> Vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.



Aí no Alto Minho já está a descarregar bem. 


Por aqui só daqui a meia horita é que deve começar a chover.


Destaque para as fortes rajadas que se fazem ouvir, 13.4ºC.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jan 2014 às 07:19)

Muita chuva e vento aqui.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

dia de autêntico temporal, muita chuva e vento!


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Chuva por vezes forte, muita humidade, estão 13,2º.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

R.I.P Dunas de Ofir:






foto de: https://www.facebook.com/fao.conversa

Era previsível e acabou por acontecer. As dunas de Ofir, parte do Parque Litoral Norte, foram à vida com as últimas tempestades marítimas. É um pedaço da história e património da região que desaparece.

Culpa directa da acção do homem.

E ainda falta algum tempo para a tempestade atingir a costa na sua máxima força.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 10:14)

Chove muito, até faz " fumo" ao passar pelos telhados e nas ruas


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 13:18)

Boas, 

por aqui continua  o dia Invernal, sigo com *25.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*145.6 mm* este mês

o ano hidrológico já ultrapassou os 700 mm, sigo com *720.2 mm* desde 1/10/2013.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 13:25)

E volta a chover com bastante intensidade neste momento!


----------



## dj_teko (6 Jan 2014 às 14:10)

Boas tardes por Leca palmeira tudo calmo pra já


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2014 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

mais uma madrugada e manhã com muita chuva e também bastante vento. 


Acumulados *33,0 mm* desde as 0H. 


O mês já conta com *175,8 mm*. Muitos pontos do Noroeste incluindo Braga já atingiram a média mensal nos primeiros seis dias do mês!


----------



## supercell (6 Jan 2014 às 15:08)

Está tudo alagado e saturado de água e como se não bastasse o mar está com ondulação forte que vai escavando o pouco que resta dos areais...


----------



## Névoa (6 Jan 2014 às 15:44)

Atrás do quartel da Pça. da República caiu metade de uma árvore em cima de um carro. Isso no sábado, mas só ontem, ao passar muito perto, deu para perceber que aquilo foi um carro, ao longe parecia uma caixa de papelão.

Eu tive de sair de casa por causa das tempestades, mas já está tudo bem e volto hoje. Por acaso alguém sabe o que se espera por volta das 19 de hoje? é que vou voltar com a gatinha e não quero traumatizá-la mais ainda com tempestades, trânsito, etc!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jan 2014 às 15:56)

Ruas alagadas, o mar a destruir os areais da nossa linda costa 
De momento sem chuva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jan 2014 às 16:46)

Volta a chover.
Vento moderado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

Incrivel!!!

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3617698


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 16:53)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Incrivel!!!
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3617698



Já começa o Caos e o forte ainda está para vir.

A ver vamos até que ponto irão ocorrer cenas dessas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Jan 2014 às 16:56)

GabKoost disse:


> Já começa o Caos e o forte ainda está para vir.
> 
> A ver vamos até que ponto irão ocorrer cenas dessas.



A preia-mar é por volta das 20h?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

Sigam neste site: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


Dá para ter uma ideia da fúria que o mar tem apresentado.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> A preia-mar é por volta das 20h?



Não, o pico da mare-cheia é as 18h50/ 19h00

link: http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 17:11)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> A preia-mar é por volta das 20h?




Entre as 18h30 e as 19h00.

Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## darque_viana (6 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

Boa tarde a todos!
Antes de mais deixem-me dizer que, embora seja esta a minha primeira mensagem, já acompanho o forum e o excelente seguimento aqui feito do Litoral Norte desde 2009 

Não posso deixar de comentar as fotos do post do colega cstools.net. Sou de Darque e, se não conhecesse, diria que eram fotos de uma zona ribeirinha ou baixa elevação. Pelo contrário, é na parte alta da vila, uma rua com fácil escoamento, a estrada nacional apenas uns metros ao lado e abaixo! Que eu me lembre nunca tinha acontecido nada do género nesta rua. Mesmo assim, a água vinda do monte fez dela um rio, o que prova que os solos estão completamente saturados e nestes dias qualquer chuva que venha vai sempre trazer algum tipo de complicações 



cstools.net disse:


> A meio da manhã e já sigo com *37,8 mm*.
> 
> A coisa acalmou agora de vento e chuva.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jan 2014 às 17:29)

Vento SW fraco, sem chuva.
O mar esté revoltado


----------



## quimdabrita (6 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

A onda que varreu a Foz


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 17:59)

Vejam esta na Póvoa que foi parar aos prédios do passeio alegre....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31995462.37662.179567915397237&type=1&theater

Mais uma perspectiva da do Porto:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86095399.34308.173366606106337&type=1&theater


----------



## darque_viana (6 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

Fotos da onda no Porto

http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=3617806


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 19:23)

Boas, 

final de tarde chuvoso, sigo com *29.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento!


----------



## dj_teko (6 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

Marginal de Leca cortada em parte as ondas já batem no muro que separa a praia da rua


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

Atingidos os *30 mm*, cai certinha!


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Por cá até agora, acumulado *50,4mm*


----------



## Andre Barbosa (6 Jan 2014 às 19:53)

Em leça, há bocado.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566276293455399


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 20:08)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Em leça, há bocado.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566276293455399



Ainda no sábado passado passei por aqui, incrível como a água chega tão longe e entra assim terra dentro


----------



## clone (6 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3618165


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 20:25)

Ondas de 16 metros na Foz havia de ser o bom e o bonito... 

Bom, ondas à parte, o dia ficou marcado por chuva, por vezes intensa, durante a manhã, seguida por algumas horas de calmaria durante a hora do almoço, quando aproveitei para ir espreitar a ondulação na Foz.

A chuva voltou em força a meio da tarde e continua neste momento; mais fraca mas certinha, quase como que uma névoa.


----------



## clone (6 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/m...da-arrasta-20-carros-na-foz-do-porto200955923


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 20:34)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Em leça, há bocado.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566276293455399



Incrível! Parece um mini tsunami!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 20:49)

clone disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/m...da-arrasta-20-carros-na-foz-do-porto200955923


Isso não é cá, é na Costa da Caparica. 

Podes acompanhar o assunto neste tópico mais específico:
Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2014 às 21:01)

Ponte de Lima, hoje.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

No tópico de acompanhamento na Europa


Paelagius disse:


> Peço desculpa por interromper a discussão sobre as anomalias térmicas mas julgo ser também importante acompanharmos a tempestade Christine que terá impacto na agitação marítima no nosso país.



Mais tarde, neste tópico


Paelagius disse:


> Poderá parecer off-topic, mas não parece estarmos assim tão agitados e preocupados com os efeitos da tempestade Christine...




Ninguém ligou patavina ao que eu estava a alertar...


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

Paelagius disse:


> No tópico de acompanhamento na Europa
> 
> 
> Mais tarde, neste tópico
> ...



Christine foi na Austrália....

Este temporal tem a ver com Hércules não?


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 21:24)

Paelagius disse:


> No tópico de acompanhamento na Europa
> 
> 
> Mais tarde, neste tópico
> ...



Christine ou Hércules? 


Queira consultar os seguintes links:

 Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Janeiro 2014
 Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014
 Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)

Neste último, várias páginas sobre a agitação marítima.

Além dos diversos seguimentos.


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Jan 2014 às 21:43)

boas eu vi neste site http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/ que ha um pré-aviso de trovoada.
Gostaria de saber qual é a probabilidade de haver trovoada?


----------



## CptRena (6 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

GabKoost disse:


> Christine foi na Austrália....
> 
> Este temporal tem a ver com Hércules não?





AnDré disse:


> Christine ou Hércules?
> 
> 
> Queira consultar os seguintes links:
> ...




"Christina – January 3, 2014–Currently active. 940 hPa.[122] An area of low pressure responsible for a winter storm in the USA and Canada moved over the Atlantic and was named Christina by the Free University Berlin on January 3."







Referências:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_windstorms#Severe_European_windstorms_since_2010
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/de/wetter/maps/Prognose_20140104.gif

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



celia salta disse:


> boas eu vi neste site http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/ que ha um pré-aviso de trovoada.
> Gostaria de saber qual é a probabilidade de haver trovoada?




O colega stormy já lançou uma previsão em relação a essa probabilidade 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...modelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453-9.html#post406956


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

Boas, 

*34.2 mm* acumulados, chove bem neste momento


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

Com os quase 30mm de hoje já se ultrapassa por cá  a média mensal que ronda os 190mm.

Contando com  o que vier amanhã supera-se esta marca na 1ª semana de Janeiro.

Uns dias verdadeiramente intensos com ventos fortíssimos, tornados, precipitação por vezes diluviana e uma tempestade na costa que raramente foi vista.

O ano começa com animação total mas, infelizmente, com prejuízos de monta em algumas zonas.

A partir do meio da semana espero um pequeno interregno. Não seja mais, para poder secar a roupa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2014 às 00:39)

Ontem o acumulado foi de *41,4 mm*. 


Por agora vai chuviscando, 11.2ºC. 



@ GabKoost: esse acumulado parece-me um pouco baixo, tens estação ou vis-te no wunderground?


----------



## Névoa (7 Jan 2014 às 04:26)

O fim de tarde foi relativamente calmo, pelo menos não tive problemas ao voltar para casa. Trânsito normal, pouca chuva, vento normal. Olhando agora para trás, mal dá para acreditar no que foram estes últimos dias! Espero que todos deste fórum encontrem-se bem!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

Boa tarde,

Manhã praticamente sem chuva e com algumas abertas que deixaram trespassar alguns raios de sol e o azul do céu. Neste momento o céu já volta a estar quase todo coberto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

Boa tarde, 
Sem chuva durante a tarde, vento fraco de S/SW.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem o acumulado foi de *41,4 mm*.
> 
> 
> Por agora vai chuviscando, 11.2ºC.
> ...



Não tenho estação por enquanto. Estou a tratar disso. 

Consultei pela estação mais próxima (secundária Caldas das Taipas) que ultimamente me parece ter funcionado bem e sem dias off.

___________________

Hoje, dia cinzento, apenas conta 2mm divididos pelo início da madrugada e por um pequeno momento de precipitação por volta do meio dia.

Acho que as terras também precisam de evacuar um pouco!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2014 às 19:16)

Boas,

por aqui dia de céu muito nulado e inclusive algum sol pela hora do almoço. Novidade foi a chuva pouco ter aparecido.

T.actual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 89%
Pressão: 1013,3 hpa
Precipitação: *1,2 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Por cá ontem acumulado de *51,6mm*
Hoje, *0.3mm*


----------



## 1337 (7 Jan 2014 às 23:37)

Neste momento, não chove, mas o rio continua em cheia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

Bonita foto 1337. 

Por aqui finalizei o dia de ontem com *3,0 mm* acumulados. 

Hoje já choveu mas nada de especial, no entanto fui ao radar e gostei do que vi, com alguma sorte alguns locais mais próximos da costa poderão levar com uma ou outra célula interessante com bastante chuva e quem sabe trovoada.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

Boa noite

Levantaram-se umas rajadas de vento por aqui. Não estava a contar


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 01:29)

Chuva moderada por aqui, já acumulou 1 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 01:38)

Há pouco pareceu-me ter ouvisto um trovão, e segundo o MeteoGalicia ouvi bem.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2014 às 01:42)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão aqui por Braga.


----------



## dlourenco (8 Jan 2014 às 01:42)

Bruto trovao aqui agora  nao estava a contar, estremeceu tudo


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2014 às 01:43)

dlourenco disse:


> Bruto trovao aqui agora  nao estava a contar, estremeceu tudo



Confirmo. Parece-me ter sido longe mas foi dos bons!


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 01:45)

Idem, grande estrondo.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

Mais um, este foi mais próximo hehe.


----------



## dlourenco (8 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

GabKoost disse:


> Confirmo. Parece-me ter sido longe mas foi dos bons!



Outro! Ainda melhor


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2014 às 01:50)

Epá agora foi mesmo aqui por cima! Que estouro valente, estremeceu tudo! :O


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2014 às 01:50)

Bem, continua a festa. Já coloquei a bateria no portátil não vá isso ir abaixo!


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 01:52)

Já faz vibrar as janelas, veio mesmo aqui para cima.


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2014 às 01:53)

Também estou a ouvir alguns. Não esperava :s


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

3 relâmpagos seguidos aqui em frente a minha casa. Nunca tinha ouvido nem sentido relâmpagos tao perto de mim desta maneira.
Estremeceu o prédio inteiro, até os livros que tinha aqui numa estante caíram


----------



## dlourenco (8 Jan 2014 às 01:58)

ca medo


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2014 às 02:02)

15 raios segundo o meteogalicia, e foram todos mesmo por cima de Braga.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

Pelo menos de Braga, já passou. Foram uns belos estrondos, pareciam trovoadas de verão.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2014 às 02:06)

Romperam-se as nuvens. Enxurro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 02:06)

Vince disse:


> Pelo menos de Braga, já passou. Foram uns belos estrondos, pareciam trovoadas de verão.



Impressionaste, já não ouvia isto há muitos anos!


Esperava alguma trovoada mas estas potentes descargas mesmo aqui por cima deixaram-me bem assustado. 


Registei-as em vídeo, vou ver se coloco ainda esta madrugada.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 02:24)

Mas que belo temporal que se abateu sobre Braga. Espectacular registo do MeteoGalicia, com actualizações no seu devido tempo. Os do IPMA amanhã talvez  Ou então aparecem noutro sítio nada a ver.
E a descarga positiva que caiu perto de Vila do Conde deverá ter saído do topo do Cb e aterrado aqueles km todos de distância, provavelmente dando um raio do tipo "Bolt from the blue"


A EMA (IPMA) da UA no registo das 01:00 contava vento de Sul com vel. média de 21,6km/h. Aqui de vez em quando passam aquelas rajadas malucas.
Nesse mesmo registo da EMA tinha T=15°C e HR=77%. Muito ar "quentinho" sobre PT


----------



## Paula (8 Jan 2014 às 02:26)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> 3 relâmpagos seguidos aqui em frente a minha casa. Nunca tinha ouvido nem sentido relâmpagos tao perto de mim desta maneira.
> Estremeceu o prédio inteiro, até os livros que tinha aqui numa estante caíram



Por aqui foi igual. Até saltei! Trovoada potente e que surpreendeu


----------



## dlourenco (8 Jan 2014 às 02:32)

foram cerca de 4 ou 5 estrondos, mas pelos vistos foram o triplo dos relampagos


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 02:34)

Surpreendeu muito, nem o IPMA fala em trovoada para o dia de hoje, apenas vi o membro Stormy a referir essa possibilidade. 

O vídeo já está a carregar, sem dúvida as melhores descargas que já alguma vez gravei.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

Venha de lá esse vídeo!
Eu com a "excitação", esqueci-me de filmar.... não estava a contar com tanta violência a estas horas


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

Alguma actividade pontualmente intensa poderá surgir...vamos seguir a linha que está agora prestes a entrar pelo NW.

Há bastante humidade/energia disponível, as condições em geral parecem marginais para alguma convecção organizada ( http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...modelos-janeiro-2014-a-7453-9.html#post407289) pelo que podemos ter uma madrugada até interessante em especial ai no litoral norte, mas também no litoral centro...durante o dia as condições continuarão razoaveis mas em especial ai pelo NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

CptRena disse:


> Mas que belo temporal que se abateu sobre Braga. Espectacular registo do MeteoGalicia, com actualizações no seu devido tempo. Os do IPMA amanhã talvez  Ou então aparecem noutro sítio nada a ver.



Aqui estão as descargas.


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 02:47)

Segundo o radar galego, os topos da célula atingiram os 10km. Da última vez que chegaram tão alto foi o que foi no Porto e por ali adentro. Isso não quer dizer que a situação se repita até porque há muitos outros parâmetros que condicionam.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 02:50)

Aqui está o vídeo:





Nem o editei para ser mais rápido, a acção começa aos 01:35 m.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2014 às 02:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aqui está o vídeo:
> 
> http://youtu.be/bbWbq1yoJxI
> 
> ...



Aquele estouro aos 3.35, foi mesmo junto do meu prédio... Mal vi o relâmpago, o estouro foi instantâneo.. Por isso imaginem só o estardalhaço que foi


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 03:00)

Aos 4:20 acerta em cheio na rede de distribuição eléctrica ou em algum componente dela. Vê-se o tom verde típico dos arcos eléctricos em corrente AC. E fica tudo às escuras


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 03:12)

Já o vapor de sódio começava a aquecer dentro do bolbo e pumba, toma lá mais uma descarga. A noite virou dia (aos 6:35).






Vídeo Original (www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbWbq1yoJxI)


Vê-se bem por que é que a trovoada decarregou bem naquele local. É só postes de alta tensão com fio de terra por cima, excelente para aumentar o campo eléctrico nuvem-terra.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 03:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui estão as descargas.



Foi mesmo apenas por aqui, fizemos mal a alguém 





http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2014 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Manhã sem chuva mas com céu encoberto, vento fraco e 13,6º.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2014 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, de 15 a 20 de Janeiro vou estar por Braga, alguém me sabe dizer que tempo se prevê para essa altura?. Obrigado


----------



## james (8 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde, de 15 a 20 de Janeiro vou estar por Braga, alguém me sabe dizer que tempo se prevê para essa altura?. Obrigado



Segundo a previsao de 10 dias do ipma , o tempo ate ao dia 18 deve ser chuvoso .

Mais do que 10 dias  , ou seja para os dias 19 e 20 , e um pouco arriscado . 

Eu arriscaria dizer que vao estar chuvosos ,. mas como nao quero ter aqui no forum ninguem a perguntar - me em que e que me baseio  , nao quero pronunciar - me a mais de 10 dias .


----------



## Paula (8 Jan 2014 às 17:34)

Boa tarde.
Depois da noite animada por Braga posso dizer que o dia não foi nada de especial. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Faz amanhã 5 anos que nevou em Braga. É bom recordar o maravilhoso Janeiro daquele ano.


----------



## dlourenco (8 Jan 2014 às 17:49)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Depois da noite animada por Braga posso dizer que o dia não foi nada de especial. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> Faz amanhã 5 anos que nevou em Braga. É bom recordar o maravilhoso Janeiro daquele ano.



Sim, foi maravilhoso ! Pode ser que daqui a uns dias tenhamos um _remember_  os modelos apontam para isso...apesar de ser muito dificil, nada é impossivel na meterologia !


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 20:41)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui até aparece a roxo escuro...



Isso é porque pertencia a outro grupo horário. A Meteo Galicia agrupa as descargas em grupos de 2h e cada grupo é atribuído uma cor para diferenciar no mapa a altura das descargas.

Se juntássemos a informação do IPMA (parâmetros do raio) ao mapa e velocidade de update do Meteo Galicia, ficávamos com um serviço 5*.


----------



## meteoamador (8 Jan 2014 às 22:54)

boas

Por aqui não chove estão 12ºC e não há vento.


----------



## darque_viana (8 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Hoje passou tudo ao lado por aqui! Mas também sabe bem um descanso


----------



## Macuser (8 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Boas 

Chuvinha agora só na madrugada de Domingo... pelo menos chuva que se veja 

Cumprimentos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

cstools.net disse:


> Naquele vídeo que vos mostrei e o relâmpago que disse logo no momento no fórum que foi positivo (só pelo o som no vídeo nota-se logo que não foi 1 mas sim 2 com vários arrebentamentos) o som que se ouvia parecia um som "térmico" (repitam várias vezes ao 1:20 ), parecia que estava dentro de uma caixa com o som a estourar dentro da caixa, nem com 100 foguetes a estourar ao mesmo tempo fazia tal estrondo, no momento foi mesmo uma coisa louca, queria que repetisse mais vezes
> 
> Aqui até aparece a roxo escuro...
> 
> ...




Boa noite Caro Colega,

Na madrugada de ontem (08 Jan) depois de um dia calmo, choveu fraco e ouvi um forte trovão na minha zona, até acordei mas não vi as horas. Pela consulta da rede MG vi que houve várias DEA na minha zona na faixa horária (00-02H UTC).

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2014 às 02:24)

darque_viana disse:


> Hoje passou tudo ao lado por aqui! Mas também sabe bem um descanso



Boa noite Caro Colega,

Um pausa nesta zona até Domingo bem mereçida. Os campos e a população precisa de algum descanço. 

Veremos na próxima semana a precipitação mas já temos quase a média mensal em termos de precipitação (nesta região) e ainda estamos na primeira quinzena do mês. A 2ª quinzena pode vir a ser mais fresca mas bem mais seca porisso vamos aproveitar agora o que vier (nem que seja pouco relativamente ao que já tivemos!!!) . 

Cmps.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia. O sol começa a aparecer timidamente por entre as nuvens, que ainda imperam! Estão 11,6º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2014 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

O céu está parcialmente nublado e o vento sopra fraco.
Tempo seco...
Os campos apresentam muita água, está tudo saturado.
Esta pausa é boa para secar um pouco a lama que abunda por aqui.

*Tatual: 9,0ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## CptRena (9 Jan 2014 às 14:12)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a mesma coisa. Dia de Sol com temperaturas bem amenas

EMA (IPMA) @ UA @ 13:00Z

T=18,8°C
HR=44,3%
SE @ 7,2km/h


----------



## dlourenco (9 Jan 2014 às 14:49)

Chegou a Primavera a Braga! 18°C céu limpo


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2014 às 15:50)

De facto uma tarde bem agradável por Braga, este sol só faz bem após tantos dias de chuva. 

T.atual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 60%
Pressão: 1013 hpa


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

Boa noite.
Hoje até deu vontade de passear. Dia muito agradável por aqui.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2014 às 19:55)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> Hoje até deu vontade de passear. Dia muito agradável por aqui.



Boa tarde Paula,

Foi sem dúvida um dia primaveril, agradável para passear pela cidade.

Vamos aproveitar ao máximo estes dias para secar a roupa e deixar os pobres campos descançar depois de tanta água. Domingo já teremos de volta ao nosso cantinho a tão indesejada (para alguns) chuvinha.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

Boa noite, 

um belo dia de sol como já há muito não se via 

Temperatura bastante agradável durante a tarde.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.2 ºc *

máxima: *17.2 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 11.9 ºc 

Vento: SE: 3Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Dia com temperaturas muito amenas e sol, parecia que já tinha chegado a Primavera. 
No entanto, com o cair da noite, as temperaturas acompanharam a queda.


----------



## darque_viana (10 Jan 2014 às 12:04)

Bom dia!
Hoje sim, dia primaveril por cá, ao contrário de ontem, em que o sol só rompeu as nuvens ao fim da tarde!

PS: Já não me lembrava de ver o mapa dos avisos meteorológicos todo verdinho


----------



## meteoamador (10 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

Mais um dia primaveril com a temperatura a chegar aos 16ºC o sol esteve coberto por nuvens altas.

Temperatura atual 10ºC


----------



## ogalo (10 Jan 2014 às 22:57)

boas noite
por aqui 10ºC


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 02:28)

cstools.net disse:


> Por aqui não chove desde à 2 dias.



Vou libertar o _Grammar Nazi_ que há em mim. Esse à é com h - há - porque o significado é que houveram dois dias que passaram em que não choveu  (E agora vai andar atrás de mim até me caçar a dar um erro )

Edit 2052Z

Pelos vistos fiz asneira logo no mesmo post  O verbo haver neste caso é impessoal e portanto é houve e não houveram

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Pela EMA (IPMA) @ UA @ 0100Z tínhamos:

T=9,9°C
HR=88,6%
E@3,6km/h


----------



## Moon_Sorceress (11 Jan 2014 às 04:29)

Houveram dois dias ou houve dois dias?


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresca com *4.4 ºc* 

Neste momento 6.7 ºc e um nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Moon_Sorceress disse:


> Houveram dois dias ou houve dois dias?



Ui que isto descarrila em off-topic 
Aprende lá a conjugar o verbo haver "faxabor" 

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/Conjugar/haver

Substitui o verbo haver por existir. Não dizes existiu, mas sim existiram dois dias. Plural, não singular. Se fosse 1 dia, então seria houve ou existiu 

Edit 2053Z

Pelos vistos fiz asneira logo no mesmo post  O verbo haver neste caso é impessoal e portanto é houve e não houveram

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Em Aveiro, EMA (IPMA) @ UA tínhamos @ 1100Z (a das 1200Z ainda não saiu)

T=12,3°C
HR=78,7%
-@3,6km/h


----------



## Moon_Sorceress (11 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

Será sr grammar nazi? Verifique bem as suas fontes  olhe que o verbo haver quando tem o sentido existir é impessoal... Pronto, já não chateio mais! Desculpem o off topic


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2014 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Nevoeiro pela manhã que teimou em dissipar. 
Por agora algum sol, ainda que um pouco tímido.

O dia segue bastante agradável.


----------



## dlourenco (11 Jan 2014 às 15:17)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Nevoeiro pela manhã que teimou em dissipar.
> Por agora algum sol, ainda que um pouco tímido.
> ...



ainda persiste... visibilidade de 3/4km e esta fresquinho


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Boas,

hoje o destaque vai para o nevoeiro, que não dissipou totalmente durante o dia e inclusivé tornou-se cerrado agora no final de tarde. 

T.atual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1018,5 hpa


Algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Paelagius (11 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

Paelagius disse:


> No tópico de acompanhamento na Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais tarde, neste tópico:



Paelagius disse:


> Poderá parecer off-topic, mas não parecia estarmos assim tão agitados e preocupados com os efeitos da tempestade Christine...





Paelagius disse:


> Ninguém ligou patavina ao que eu estava a alertar...





AnDré disse:


> Christine ou Hércules?
> 
> 
> Queira consultar os seguintes links:
> ...




"2014-01-10 (IPMA)

Temporal no Atlântico Norte (3 a 6 janeiro 2014)

Desde meados do mês de dezembro de 2013 que as depressões originadas na parte leste dos EUA têm sofrido processos de cavamento rápido - ciclogénese explosiva - na sua passagem pelo Atlântico Norte. Este intenso cavamento das depressões foi, essencialmente, devido ao forte contraste entre a massa de ar muito frio sobre a parte leste dos EUA e a massa de ar quente e húmido do Atlântico. 

(...)

A depressão centrada na costa leste dos EUA no dia 3 às 00 UTC, com cerca de 1000 hPa, atravessou o Atlântico durante os dias 4 a 6, e sofreu um processo de ciclogénese explosiva registando um valor mínimo de pressão de 936 hPa às 00UTC do dia 5 de janeiro (Figura 2a). Às 00UTC do dia 7 de janeiro localizava-se a noroeste da Escócia, com cerca de 965 hPa, tendo sido designada por tempestade Christina pela universidade de Berlim (Figura 2). 

Esta depressão originou valores muito elevados de ondulação no Atlântico Norte, com altura significativa das ondas que ultrapassou 14 metros a noroeste dos Açores no dia 5, propagando-se para leste vindo a originar, no dia 6, ondas de altura significativa de cerca de 9 metros na costa ocidental do Continente (Figura 3)."

Fonte: Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA)


Não me agrada a arrogância mas para a próxima aprenda.


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 20:47)

Moon_Sorceress disse:


> Será sr grammar nazi? Verifique bem as suas fontes  olhe que o verbo haver quando tem o sentido existir é impessoal... Pronto, já não chateio mais! Desculpem o off topic



Tens razão. É óbvio que eu tinha de fazer mixórdia algures, foi logo no mesmo post 
Muito obrigado pelo _refreshing_ de memória  e desculpa 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Actualmente seguimos fresquinhos, enquanto o céu não encobre

EMA (IPMA) @ UA @ 2000Z

T=10,4°C
HR=88,6%
E@3,6km/h

À espera da chuvinha...


----------



## meteoamador (11 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

Sigo com 8ºC e muito nevoeiro Hr 96%


----------



## ogalo (11 Jan 2014 às 22:57)

boa noite.
Muito nevoeiro por aqui com 9.5Cº .


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

Actividade pré-frontal (ou frontal, como lhe queiram chamar) em aproximação de PT, e daqui do nosso cantinho Nortenho.

O paralelismo da frente com a costa PT é grande 

Chuva Loading...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2014 às 08:25)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e já choveu qualquer coisa. Para já não chove mas avizinha-se chuva 

EDIT: Já chove, fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2014 às 10:24)

Por cá muito vento e chuva.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2014 às 10:33)

Bom dia,
Chuva moderada  e vento moderado


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

Chove com intensidade e gotas grossas!

Chuva puxada a vento de SW por vezes forte!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2014 às 11:25)

Bastante escuro em aproximação, o rain rate atingiu os *80 mm/h* há momentos!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2014 às 11:40)

Que temporal agora, chuva forte puxada a vento!


----------



## supercell (12 Jan 2014 às 14:55)

Um dia a condizer com o mês...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2014 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,

Dia em geral cinzentão e com períodos de chuva muito fortes durante a amanhã. O sol dá um ar de sua graça neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2014 às 18:52)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá tivemos períodos de chuva moderada e vento moderado com rajadas.
Agora temos céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
O *acumulado do dia* é de *10,7 mm*.

Mudei as pilhas ao termo-higrómetro. Aguardo sinal...

*Tatual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

Boas, 

depois da chuva por vezes forte da manhã a tarde trouxe uma melhoria, diminuição da nebulosidade e ausência de chuva.

Acumulados *10.2 mm*

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 10.2 ºc 

*168.8 mm* este mês , ainda não chegamos ao dia 15 e a média já está feita!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

Boa noite,

dia marcado pelo regresso da chuva, embora o sol ainda tenha aparecido durante a tarde.


Atual:

céu pouco nublado.
8,7ºC
93% hr
1020,6 hpa.
precipitação: *10,5 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2014 às 22:02)

Por cá hoje acumulado de 16,2mm e anual de 178,50mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jan 2014 às 23:45)

Chuva e nevoeiro cerrado, 6.7ºC e uma brisa fria. 


Sinto-me na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Jan 2014 às 07:23)

Depois de uma noite seca a manhã trouxe um aguaceiro com granizo à mistura que já dura a 10 minutos.

Bastante frio com 4.5ºc!!


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Muitas nuvens mas também algum sol, para uma temperatura de 10,6º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

acabou de cair um aguaceiro com minúsculas pedras de saraiva à mistura.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2014 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

Céu muito a parcialmente nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de S.
Ainda tivemos um ou outro aguaceiro fraco durante a noite. Na consola\ software não tenho acumulado de precipitação e no wunderground tenho 2,0 mm. Estranho...vou ver o que se passa.

Tmín: 3,0ºC

Tatual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 89%​


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia.
O dia começou com algum sol mas neste momento já chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2014 às 11:34)

Há pouco acabou de cair um aguaceiro com algum granizo tímido no meio da chuva.
Acumulou 2,0 mm. Finalmente...

*Tatual: 8,8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Grande escuridão que se aproxima, neste momento já chove grosso!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 13:09)

Chuva forte e fria, tempo muito escuro! Gotas enormes!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 13:13)

Grande temporal , chove torrencialmente!


----------



## dlourenco (13 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

Relâmpago distante ouvido agora em Braga.

Outro, mais próximo


----------



## darque_viana (13 Jan 2014 às 13:38)

Boa tarde!

Um trovão por aqui, há pouco. A manhã foi de aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Está a roncar bem a oeste, céu muito escuro.


----------



## Falkor (13 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

À coisa de 10 min ia ao volante no centro de Gaia e caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de algum granizo.

Por agora tudo camlo, ceu nublado apenas


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

darque_viana disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Um trovão por aqui, há pouco. A manhã foi de aguaceiros fortes.



Era para ter mencionado trovoada nos meus anteriores posts, quando vinha a escuridão do mar, tive a sensação de ter ouvido um trovão distante e abafado, mas como vinha na rua não tive a certeza, pelos vistos esta célula trazia trovoada! 

Por aqui o aguaceiro intenso acumulou *4.6 mm* em pouco tempo, trazia alguma saraiva pequena.

Temperatura desceu para os 9.0 ºc actuais.


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2014 às 13:46)

Vai trovejando por aqui


----------



## Nunotex (13 Jan 2014 às 13:46)

Trovoada em Braga... Com sol!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

Que belo ronco agora, estremeceu tudo!


----------



## Nunotex (13 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Nunotex disse:


> Trovoada em Braga... Com sol!



A ficar noite em Braga...


----------



## Falkor (13 Jan 2014 às 13:53)

Aqui nao passa nada 

http://freixieiro.dyndns.tv


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2014 às 13:55)

Este foi muito perto! 


Edit: chove a potes!


----------



## Nunotex (13 Jan 2014 às 14:04)

Valente carga de água agora... com vento...


----------



## dlourenco (13 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

segundo a meteogalicia, o "roteiro" deles foi por Viana do Castelo, os ultimos em Barcelos... e tambem houve alguns mais para o Interior


----------



## supercell (13 Jan 2014 às 14:47)

Ouvi um trovão..  Pensava que não se ia passar nada hoje mas afinal lá vem um aguaceiro para animar...


----------



## james (13 Jan 2014 às 15:33)

Boa tarde , 

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes acompanhados por fortes rajadas de vento . 
E tambem por uma forte trovoada ao inicio da tarde que ate deitou a luz abaixo  .


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

Muito escuro a aproximar-se de Oeste neste momento!


----------



## manchester (13 Jan 2014 às 15:49)

Ceu bem carregado aqui por Matosinhos


----------



## supercell (13 Jan 2014 às 15:51)

A temperatura caiu com o aguaceiro, ainda deve cair granizo...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

Mas que grande relâmpago sobre o mar agora mesmo! Nuvens de base baixa e muito escuras!


----------



## manchester (13 Jan 2014 às 15:57)

e é o diluvio aqui por Matosinhos, a 600 metros da praia


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

Chuva torrencial!! Ficou de noite!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 16:01)

Saraiva agora e da grossa!


----------



## dj_teko (13 Jan 2014 às 16:02)

Alguma Saraiva a mistura tb


----------



## Falkor (13 Jan 2014 às 16:08)

Chegou agora o aguaceiro enorme!!!


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

Boa tarde!

Bem mas que começo de tarde.
Saio de casa e começa a trovejar, chover forte e para finalizar granizo. Petáculoo! 

A trovoada foi de pouca duração. 
Por agora está tudo calmo e não chove.


----------



## Sunrise (13 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

E a chuva continua a cair a potes, que maçada!!!Quando se previa que finalmente o AA se ia impor a partir do próximo fds eis que a chuva mantém-se.Ainda demoras muito Verão??


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jan 2014 às 17:40)

E aqui continuamos assim, sol e mais sol, esta noite 2 mm acumulados


----------



## Sunrise (13 Jan 2014 às 17:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> E aqui continuamos assim, sol e mais sol, esta noite 2 mm acumulados



Não me importava nada de estar na vossa condição MeteoAlentejo, aqui em 7 dias 8 são de chuva, já chateia, umas treguazinhas já se impunham. Só de pensar que ainda tenho de esperar cerca de 2 meses para ver alguma melhoria até me dá um colapso cerebral.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

Boas, 

Grande dilúvio que se abateu pelo Porto ás 17 h, tudo escorria água, ribeiros nas ruas, grandes lençóis de água, impressionante a intensidade da chuva havia escadarias que mais pareciam cascatas!


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Boa noite.
Neste momento volta a chover e parece-me que já ouço uns roncos ao longe


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Aguaceiro forte há poucos minutos. 


Acho que também ouvi qualquer coisa Paula.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 18:55)

Relâmpago a WSW agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 19:10)

Chuva muito forte neste momento.

Ja tive que fechar as persianas


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia tem sido marcado por períodos breves de chuva muito forte. Pelas 13h00 ocorreu um especialmente forte acompanhado de granizo.

Também vi o relâmpago relatado pelo Snifa, a que se seguiram até cerca das 20h30 mais dois ou três aguaceiros fortes e gelados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Boa noite,
dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoada da parte da manha.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Acumulados *12,9 mm* hoje, *216,6 mm* este mês. 


T.atual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 94%
Pressão: 1015.4 hpa


----------



## meteoamador (13 Jan 2014 às 22:11)

Chove moderado acumulados hoje 12 mm.

T atual 10.1ºC a subir.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2014 às 22:50)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *6.2 ºc*

máxima: *12.3 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *14.8 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 9.4 ºc 

Vento W: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa

Humidade: 96 %

*183.6 mm* este mês, certamente será mais um a atingir e ultrapassar os 200 mm. 

Neste momento chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2014 às 00:20)

Boa noite.

Os aguaceiros aumentaram de intensidade pela noite.
O *acumulado de 2ª feira* foi de *17,0 mm*.
Hoje já levo *1,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.

*Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Boa noite.

Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente. Por vezes lá cai com mais intensidade mas sempre num curto espaço de tempo. 
Nada melhor do que adormecer ao som da chuva.


Já deu para acumular 1,4 mm desde as 0H.


O mês já conta com valores de precipitação acima da média e tendo em conta as previsões para os próximos dias poderá ficar bem acima desta.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Jan 2014 às 01:50)

Início de madrugada chuvosa de ritmo fraco a moderado.

Será uma noite interessante pelo satélite. A ver até onde nos vai levar a precipitação!


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Aos aguaceiros fracos, com 13,8º, vento fraco, muita humidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jan 2014 às 13:25)

Boa tarde,

por cá a madrugada foi algo chuvosa, a chuva fraca/moderada que caiu rendeu *7,2 mm* até ao momento. 


Hoje está mais ameno, 14.0ºC atuais e 83% Hr.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2014 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Começamos com chuva esta 4ª feira.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
O acumulado de hoje é de 1,3 mm.
Ontem o acumulado foi de 14,5 mm. Levo já 308,5 mm neste mês...

*Tatual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Falkor (15 Jan 2014 às 14:10)

Manha calma com alguns aguaceiros fracos, inicio da tarde sem chuva mas com um aumento da velocidade do vento.

O ceu começa a ficar bem escuro neste preciso momento.


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2014 às 17:02)

Boas. 
Dia cinzento com alguma chuva. Desde o inicio da tarde que a intensidade do  vento tem vindo a aumentar e o céu está bem mais carregado 

Espero ansiosamente que o CAPE suba para valores mais jeitosos


----------



## dlourenco (15 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Paula disse:


> Boas.
> Dia cinzento com alguma chuva. Desde o inicio da tarde que a intensidade do  vento tem vindo a aumentar e o céu está bem mais carregado
> 
> Espero ansiosamente que o CAPE suba para valores mais jeitosos



Aposto numa 'festa elétrica' para logo à noite por aqui


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

Boas, 

por aqui temos tido aguaceiros por vezes fortes, sigo com* 9 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

*192.6 mm *este mês, falta pouco para os *200 mm*


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2014 às 18:17)

Esta é que não esperava, acabou de dar um raio. Começa a chover forte


----------



## ACampos (15 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

Aqui em Matosinhos chove bem... Espera-se temporal para a noite?


----------



## dj_teko (15 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

Até o jogo do fcp já parou lol


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

a ver o jogo do Porto e a grande carga de água que se abateu.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2014 às 19:47)

Bem, fui apanhado por esta imensa carga de água no carro a caminho de casa e digo-vos que foi absolutamente impressionante! Tive logo de vir relatar! 

As ruas transformaram-se quase de imediato em verdadeiros rios tornando a condução quase impossível e muito perigosa. 

Continua a chover com força neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Muita chuva por aqui. 


Vim agora da cidade e estava muito perigoso, já há muitos lençois de água. 



Acumulados *18,6 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jan 2014 às 20:12)

Por cá acumulado hoje 15,6mm e continua...
Acumulado anual 206,1mm


----------



## CptRena (15 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

Está agora a cair com força aqui 
Manchinha amarela-laranja no radar


----------



## Falkor (15 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

Vim agora da rua e em alguns pontos da cidade do porto e a passar tb pelo centro de gaia, tive que activar o modo de canoa no meu automóvel, as estradas ficaram completamente alagadas.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2014 às 20:34)

A estação do ISEP registou um rain rate máximo de 93.22 mm/h às 19:27, o que evidencia bem a chuvada que caiu aqui pela zona ocidental do Porto sensivelmente à mesma hora.


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

Vai chovendo. Bons acumulados que leva aqui no nosso litoral norte


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2014 às 21:02)

Boas, 

por aqui é só chuva e mais chuva e da grossa, grande temporal pelas 19:30, chuva torrencial provocou autênticos rios nas ruas e o caos no trânsito

Sigo com *29 mm* acumulados até ao momento, tem chovido sempre moderado por vezes forte!

Está fresco, 9.4 ºc actuais

*218.0 mm* este mês


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

Por cá o melhor da frente já passou, acumulados *25,8 mm* até ao momento. 


Por agora chove moderadamente, 10,2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2014 às 22:20)

*30 mm* atingidos agora mesmo, chove com intensidade bastante forte!

Edit: Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Jan 2014 às 22:41)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui abateu-se um autentico diluvio agora mesmo! 
O mês segue já generoso *348.8mm* acumulados!!! Hoje sigo com *45.2mm*.
Tatual:*7.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*89%*


----------



## CptRena (15 Jan 2014 às 23:02)

Aquela linha deixou em Aveiro 7,5mm das 2000-2100 na estação do IPMA.
Na EMA que está no mesmo parque meteo, temos os dados de 10min

*****Hora******** Prec *** T ****** V ****** P
2014-1-15 20:00 *** 0.4 ** 12.77 ** 2.993 *** 1010
2014-1-15 20:10 *** 1.2 ** 12.63 ** 2.874 *** 1010
2014-1-15 20:20 *** 2.8 ** 11.31 ** 3.305 *** 1010
2014-1-15 20:30 *** 1.4 ** 11.03 ** 3.067 *** 1011
2014-1-15 20:40 *** 0.4 ** 10.80 ** 1.591 *** 1011
2014-1-15 20:50 *** 0.2 ** 10.94 ** 1.920 *** 1011
2014-1-15 21:00 *** 0.4 ** 11.35 ** 2.092 *** 1011

Prec - mm
T - °C
V - m/s
P - hPa

http://ematorre.web.ua.pt/
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Pós-frontal a chegar por aqui. Pelo Norte (Galiza, Viana) este já chegou ou está mesmo nos limites.

Aguardemos pelos aguaceiros fresquinhos


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boa noite!
> Por aqui abateu-se um autentico diluvio agora mesmo!
> O mês segue já generoso *348.8mm* acumulados



Boa noite.

Confirmo! Chuva forte há cerca de 20 a 25 minutos.
Agora acalmou.
Parece-me que entramos agora sob a acção da massa de ar mais frio e os aguaceiros serão menos frequentes e intensos (pelo menos a avaliar pelas imagens de Sat).
O *acumulado do dia* é agora de *37,1 mm*.
O total mensal é agora de *344,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 94%​*
-------

Hoje*** comparei os dados recolhidos do pluviómetro da Oregon com os dados recolhidos do udómetro hellmann's:
Pluviómetro Oregon   - 44,2 mm
Udómetro hellmann`s - 45,8 mm

*** precipitação acumulada não é exclusiva de hoje

Acredito que na concha do pluviómetro existisse alguma água aquando da comparação, e por isso considero que os valores estão comparáveis.
Agrada-me que o sensor da Oregon não esteja a contar a mais do que o que devia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 00:28)

Noite calma por agora. 


Já refrescou bem com a entrada do pós-frontal, 9.6ºC atuais e 90% hr.


Olhando ao satélite parece que vai ser uma madrugada de aguaceiros fortes e quem sabe com direito a roncos.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

Por aqui, e tendo em conta o radar, o satélite, as rajadas de vento a aumentarem e mesmo agora o início da queda de precipitação, está uma pipoca aqui por cima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Com esta lua cheia dá para ter uma perspectiva excelente do céu, dá perfeitamente para ver o topo das células a oeste. 


9,3ºC e a descer.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

Bem já caiu uma valente granizada por aqui, acho que no fim até chegou a ser saraiva, mas não me atrevi sequer a ir lá fora.


----------



## Stinger (16 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

Trovoada


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2014 às 01:53)

Grande trovão à uns minutos atrás 
Sigo com trovoada ainda.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 02:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Grande trovão à uns minutos atrás
> Sigo com trovoada ainda.



Segundo o MeteoGalicia foi aí na tua zona. 


Por aqui choveu a cântaros mas não houve electricidade nos céus.


----------



## darque_viana (16 Jan 2014 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Aqui às 02h20 caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo, com granizo, que me acordou e fez tocar um alarme nas redondezas, provavelmente de um carro.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2014 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo. Ora mais fortes, ora mais fracos.
Já tivemos alguns com granizo, em particular um pelas 2.30h (aprox.) foi forte, ficando tudo branquinho desde as estradas à relva, telhados etc..
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.
O *acumulado do dia* é de *7,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 7,5ºC
Hr: 94%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

Boas,

por aqui o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fortes, alguns deles dignos de meter respeito com bastante granizo a acompanhar. 

Tatual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1012,4 hpa
precipitação: *12,8 mm*


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Por cá a coisa tem alternado entre aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo e algum sol.
A temperatura deu um tombo, estando agora pelos 9.4ºC.


----------



## Migas (16 Jan 2014 às 11:58)

Olá
Alguem sabe a cota de neve REAL na serra do gerês ?
Relatos?
ab


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

Migas disse:


> Olá
> Alguem sabe a cota de neve REAL na serra do gerês ?
> Relatos?
> ab



Baseando-me na estação meteorológica do meteogalicia do Xurés que fica a 1059m (onde neste momento estão 1.4ºC), direi que estará a acumular neve por volta dos 1200m.

Abraço.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

Cadito disse:


> Baseando-me na estação meteorológica do meteogalicia do Xurés que fica a 1059m (onde neste momento estão 1.4ºC), direi que estará a acumular neve por volta dos 1200m.
> 
> Abraço.



Eu não diria tão linearmente isso, embora possa ser verdade.

O que se passa é que nestas condições de forte instabilidade definir a cota de neve nem sempre é fácil... vão surgindo relatos já de neve a 800m e mesmo abaixo. Em situações de menor instabilidade geralmente a cota de neve é a modelada, já neste caso ela oscila ao sabor de convecção mais intensa. E, nesses casos, a temperatura à superfície perde peso. Pode mesmo nevar com temperaturas positivas (até bem acima desses 1,4ºC)


----------



## GabKoost (16 Jan 2014 às 14:09)

Chuva marcou presença a espaços durante a noite e tem aparecido com frequência e maior intensidade durante a manhã e início de tarde. 

Acumulação a rondar os 15-20 mm nas estações próximas.

Mês de Janeiro interessantíssimo com os modelos a adiar a acção "mortal" do AC de dia para dia. 

A ver se chegamos aos 300mm!!


----------



## sergiosilva (16 Jan 2014 às 14:21)

Após ter estado hoje de manhã no Geres, pedra bela e Portela do homem, apenas registo de água neve. Nota: pouco mais de 800 m


----------



## pimigas (16 Jan 2014 às 15:04)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Serra do Marão.



Isto foi colocado no tópico errado


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

Célula espectacular a Este de Espinho com um topo de 5km segundo o radar Meteogalicia.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (16 Jan 2014 às 19:30)

O dia de hoje foi intercalado por aguaceiros fortes por vezes de granizo 
Presenciei um aguaceiro de granizo brutal com sol a mistura parecia mesmo neve a cair 

Gostava era de uma surpresa mas agora so daqui a 30 anos


----------



## Migas (16 Jan 2014 às 20:45)

Cabreira às 17h, 1200m.
Nao é neve, mas granizo (?)
Temperatura -1C
Acumula acima de 1000m


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2014 às 21:07)

Boas!
A noite avança com alguma chuva por estes lados.
Espera-nos uma noite animada e esperemos sem muitos estragos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

Dia de aguaceiros mas com acumulados generosos aqui pelo NW, sigo com *21,0 mm* desde as 0H. 


Em relação ao próximo evento, em princípio por estes lados não será tão interessante, teremos certamente precipitação mas grande parte será estratiforme e a probabilidade de ver um evento convectivo mais severo aumenta de norte para sul. Por aqui também haverá algo mas penso que é de descartar tempo severo.


----------



## vinc7e (16 Jan 2014 às 21:33)

Por cá neste momento não chove, o céu até tem algumas abertas.
Temperatura 6.6°c


----------



## meteoamador (16 Jan 2014 às 22:12)

Boas

Grande diluvio agora hoje já la vão 21mm.

Tatual 8.8ºC

Hr 89%


----------



## quimdabrita (16 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

Por aqui, temperatura baixa mas sem chuva, para já.


----------



## A.Vinagre (16 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

Boa noite
Por aqui começou a chover, frio e vai soprando de vez em quando!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Tudo muito calmo pelo Porto. Veremos o que nos trarão as próximas horas.


----------



## Stinger (16 Jan 2014 às 23:54)

Marginal do porto quase toda cortada devido á maré alta e tambem das grandes vagas que ai veem !


----------



## james (17 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui esta a ficar muito vento mas ha uma coisa que me esta a chamar a atencao :  a pressao atmosferica esta a descer muito depressa , ja vai com valores proximos do dia 24 de dezembro . 

Eu acho que pode vir ai algo severo . . .

E entretanto comecou a chover acompanhado de saraiva !


----------



## darque_viana (17 Jan 2014 às 00:23)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui. Antes disso, choveu bastante entre as 21h20 e as 21h50. Vamos ver se a chuva esta noite acorda o pessoal outra vez!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 00:29)

Chove bem por aqui neste momento. 


Tatual: 8,6ºC
Hr: 90%


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

Stinger disse:


> Marginal do porto quase toda cortada devido á maré alta e tambem das grandes vagas que ai veem !


A zona a vermelho sensivelmente.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

Já chove!


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

Não há razão para alarme a não ser a maré que se prevê. Aqui para o litoral norte, não vai ser tão preocupante, quanto o Centro e Sul. Eu, e pelo que li e vi, vai ser um dia normal de inverno, com atenção muito especial para o estado do mar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

Por aqui já chove moderadamente há algum tempo. Já deu para acumular 2,1 mm.


Até o vento já soprou forte há bocado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Jan 2014 às 02:37)

Boa noite,
Vento moderado, chuva moderada. Promete


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 02:56)

Chuvinha a persistir, sigo já nos 4 mm. 


8,2ºC atuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 03:30)

Continua a chuva, porém é tudo estratiforme pra já.


Acumulados *6,1 mm*.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Jan 2014 às 05:30)

Vento fraco de S, sem chuva


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Jan 2014 às 05:41)

Chuva forte por aqui ininterruptamente há meia hora.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva esta madrugada, por vezes forte em alguns periodos.

*30.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento

Tempo bem fresco com 6.9 ºc actuais.

Pressão bastante baixa com 998.2 hpa.

*255.6 mm *este mês 

*830.2 mm* desde 1/10/2013


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2014 às 08:58)

*31.2 mm *acumulados , descida de temperatura, 6.2ºc actuais, está frio


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:24)

É bem visível daqui do Porto, no topo da Serra da Freita alguma neve


----------



## Spak (17 Jan 2014 às 10:21)

Snifa disse:


> É bem visível daqui do Porto, no topo da Serra da Freita alguma neve



Tu da zona do Marquês consegues ver a Serra da Freita??


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2014 às 10:29)

Spak disse:


> Tu da zona do Marquês consegues ver a Serra da Freita??



Do Marquês de minha casa  não, mas da avenida da Boavista num 14 andar vê-se bem

É das serras que melhor se vêm do Porto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 10:39)

Boas,

por Braga está uma manhã de sol, inclusivé há pessoas a aproveitarem esse facto para cortar a relva, limpar jardins etc.


Durante a madrugada ainda choveu algum coisa que aumulou *9,9 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Bom dia.

Tal como era previsto e esperado, o Sul e o Centro do país é que deste vez vão levar com a animação toda. 
Nós por cá, podemos esperar aguaceiros e com boas abertas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2014 às 13:52)

Muito escuro a vir de Oeste,há momentos deu um pequeno relâmpago sobre o mar!


----------



## Falkor (17 Jan 2014 às 14:23)

Céu muito escuro por aqui mas nada de chuva nem relâmpagos.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Jan 2014 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,

Aqui no centro do Porto, 10,2º C e chuva moderada.


----------



## Paula (17 Jan 2014 às 16:37)

Boas.

Caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 16h.
Está um ar gelado. 

A estação da Escola Secundária D.Maria regista, de momento, 9.2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Boas, 

*31.8 mm* acumulados, céu escuro para Oeste com algumas células visíveis.

Tempo frio com 8.4 ºc actuais

A máxima não passou dos 10.0 ºc


----------



## supercell (17 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

Tudo calmo com nuvens no oceano mas nada que pareça muito ameaçador...


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2014 às 20:03)

Tudo calmo também por aqui. 7.9°C


----------



## ipinto (17 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

OFF-TOPIC..
Hoje os telejornais deram especial atenção á região sul por causa do granizo que sim foi impressionante a quantidade,mas acho que foi demais, foi praticamente, todo o boletim informativo a falar do mesmo..
Aqui no Norte cairam "Calhaus" do tamanho de bolas de Golf, houve um Tornado, trovoada que deus me livre, e não deram tanta atenção.. É so a minha opinião...


----------



## ogalo (17 Jan 2014 às 22:15)

Pois , também reparei nisto ...


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2014 às 22:29)

Critérios noticiosos, valor-noticia , canais generalistas têm que "vender", captar audiências...será sempre assim, aqui e em qualquer país. Mas já que andamos aqui pela Internet tanta vez, podemos ser nós a escolher o que ver e em que quantidade


----------



## meteoamador (17 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Boas 

Dia muito calmo por aqui apenas uns aguaceiros fracos e praticamente não houve vento a malta do sul é que teve o arraial todo

*T*act8.2ºC a descer.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 23:01)

Boa noite,

o dia de hoje foi marcado por alguma chuva mas não passou disso, como já referiram por aqui, o evento em geral pouco se fez sentir no Norte.


Olhando agora para o radar há ali algumas células a NW meias perdidas que em princípio pouco se pode esperar delas, mas veremos.

8,0ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (18 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

vinc7e disse:


> Tudo calmo também por aqui. 7.9°C



És mesmo do centro da Vila amigo? 8,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 00:32)

Chove por Merelim.


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chove por Merelim.



E por Lomar também...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

E pelo Porto também!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 02:22)

Volta a chover por aqui, pena faltar a dita cuja.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 02:51)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Jan 2014 às 04:04)

Boa noite,
Chuva moderada à 20 minutos 
Bastante frio


----------



## supercell (18 Jan 2014 às 09:38)

Grande carga de chuva com granizo agora..


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

Chuva moderada com sol neste momento. A escurecer rapidamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

Tivemos alguns aguaceiros durante a noite e agora de manhã.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado, com abertas - o sol vai espreitando.
O vento sopra fraco de ONO.
O acumulado de hoje é de 4,1 mm.

*Tatual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 87%​*

*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## supercell (18 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Grande nuvem escura a dirigir-se para aveiro vinda de Noroeste...


----------



## ACampos (18 Jan 2014 às 12:13)

http://www.ogimet.com/display_grame...0&tref=1390047152&hfin=0&fl=100&submit=submit 

Umas nuvens até bem desenvolvidas para esta noite...


----------



## Nunotex (18 Jan 2014 às 12:59)

Geres! 


https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1560431_639153609478795_284672348_n.jpg


----------



## dj_teko (18 Jan 2014 às 13:02)

Ta de noite


----------



## joberit (18 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Nunotex disse:


> Geres!
> 
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1560431_639153609478795_284672348_n.jpg



Viva Nuno ,

Essa foto é de quando ? Estava a pensar amanhã ir até ao Gerês e era óptimo se houvesse neve ...


----------



## Nunotex (18 Jan 2014 às 13:25)

joberit disse:


> Viva Nuno ,
> 
> Essa foto é de quando ? Estava a pensar amanhã ir até ao Gerês e era óptimo se houvesse neve ...



Tirei do facebook. Lá diz que é de hoje!


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

ATENÇÃO: Essa foto é das Minas dos Carris, local que se alcança após 3 horas de longa caminhada...

A altitude media do local é 1400 metros... Pelo que a acumulação é enorme claro está  


CONFIRMA-SE QUE A FOTO É DO DIA DE HOJE


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Passo a vida a pedir isto.

*Quando colocarem fotos que não sejam vossas, indiquem o nome do autor, e link se existir.*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (18 Jan 2014 às 14:41)

Por aqui o céu segue carregadinho mas sem deixar uma pinga que seja! 






Tatual:*6.5ºC*
realativa:*87%*


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 14:47)

Nunotex disse:


> Geres!
> 
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1560431_639153609478795_284672348_n.jpg



Facebook de Rui Barbosa.

Tem imagens de acumulações brutais da caminhada que fez hoje às Minas dos Carris!

Passo a citá-las:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 15:38)

Que acumulação!  Fantásticas!


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2014 às 15:44)

Ena pá, fotos brutais! 

_____

Por Braga (centro) começou neste momento a chover e sensação lá fora é mesmo desconfortável  

9.8ºC, pela estação da Escola Secundária D.Maria II.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 15:52)

Por Merelim cai um aguaceiro que já dura cerca de 10 minutos.


Acumulados 7,5 mm desde as 0H.


Tatual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 81%


Edit (15:58): Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2014 às 15:58)

Pelas imagens já dá para esquiar  bonito cenário


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

Tudo neve fresca sem capa de gelo, portanto nem se consegue andar. Não muito aconselhável.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2014 às 16:44)

Há coisa de 10 minutos aqui na fronteira entre os concelhos de Gmr e Brg:


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2014 às 16:46)

Céu muito escuro a Este neste preciso momento


----------



## Nunotex (18 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

GabKoost disse:


> Há coisa de 10 minutos aqui na fronteira entre os concelhos de Gmr e Brg:



 Na "Faixa de Gaza"


----------



## marisko (18 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

GabKoost disse:


> Há coisa de 10 minutos aqui na fronteira entre os concelhos de Gmr e Brg:



A que altitude foi tirada essa foto?


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 17:16)

marisko disse:


> A que altitude foi tirada essa foto?


Isto é granizo, não neve, por isso a altitude não é relevante...


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

Quando fizerem citações não incluam as imagens, senão isto fica aqui uma confusão!


Entretanto por aqui vai chovendo, pelo radar parece que veio para ficar. 
9,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

Caiu há pouco um brevíssimo aguaceiro moderado. Agora tudo calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2014 às 17:30)

Céu de Espinho a Sul e Sudoeste neste momento.

Imagem Beachcam


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2014 às 17:32)

Cheguei agora de Montalegre..grande acumulação a partir dos 1100 metros!!!! Não havia neve na Vila nem precipitação (manhã solarenga) mas em Pitões e Tourém havia e muita. Por volta das 16 horas quando vim embora nevava bastante até mais ou menos á barragem.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 17:33)

E registos fotográficos, há?


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2014 às 17:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Isto é granizo, não neve, por isso a altitude não é relevante...



415 metros.

Tem alguma relevância porque cá em baixo, pelo que sei, nem de perto nem de longe houve esta acumulação.


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2014 às 17:46)

João Pedro disse:


> E registos fotográficos, há?



Apesar de ser amante da neve não tenho por norma levar máquina..mesmo que leve não tiro!!! Não tenho paciência..mesmo o  telemóvel ainda é dos velhos..

Devia ter ido da parte da tarde mas não dava. Fui por Salamonde e Outeiro e não apanhei neve, sempre tempo sem precipitação. No entanto as montanhas a cima dos 1100 metros bem carregadas de neve! Tourém, Pitões e Larouco então nem se fala. Quando vim embora por volta das 15/16 horas começou a nevar com grande intensidade até á barragm da Venda Nova mas acredito que poderá descer mais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

Chove moderadamente há 20 minutos, e com este vento moderado torna-se muito desconfortável estar lá fora, a temperatura ronda os 6º


----------



## ampa62 (18 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui por Covas sigo com 6,8º C. Tem chovido desde há duas horas e no topo do monte (500 m) a chuva era bem gelada.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2014 às 19:12)

Bom fim de tarde.

Boa fotos temos por cá...
Há factores importantes para nevar a cotas mais baixas: temperatura baixa, humidade relativa baixa, precipitação. Neste momento não há condições para nevar a cotas inferiores a 800 metros. Se entretanto as condições melhorarem, pode ser que hajam algumas surpresas nas montanhas de média altitude aqui do Noroeste esta madrugada.

>Tivemos precipitação sob a forma de aguaceiros ao longo do dia.
O céu permanece muito nublado.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, agora de SO.
O *acumulado do dia* é agora de *12,4 mm*. Mais 6 mm e ultrapasso os 400 mm neste mês. Será quer sim?!

*Tatual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 91%​*


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

Excelente dia de neve na zona alta de Vieira do Minho, Braga... acabo de vir de lá!... depois coloco fotos...


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

Johnny disse:


> Excelente dia de neve na zona alta de Vieira do Minho, Braga... acabo de vir de lá!... depois coloco fotos...



Em que zona ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 20:20)

Por aqui continua a chover moderadamente. Fui informado que na Lameira, Fafe a 850 metros aproximadamente, está a nevar, não sei se´será 100% neve e se acumula... Por aqui a farmacia marcava há pouco 5º


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

Por aqui já chove sem parar desde as 17H, porém sem grande intensidade.


Acumulados *15,6 mm* hoje, *304,5 mm* este mês.


----------



## boneli (18 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Com estas temperaturas que ainda vão descer e com esta precipitação que não para, não tenho dúvidas que o Gerês amanhã, vai estar lindo lindo coberto de neve com uma cota a rondar os 900/1000 metros! Quem poder que aproveite.

Aqui em Braga sigo com 7.4º e 15 mm acumulados..a ver até onde vai!!!


----------



## ampa62 (18 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Por aqui continua a chover desde as 4 da tarde. A temperatura sempre a rondar os 7 - 7,4ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:56)

Chove bem com 4º. Estou a ver o jogo do Sporting, e a chuva quando a camara aproxima até parece neve...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2014 às 22:06)

Johnny disse:


> Excelente dia de neve na zona alta de Vieira do Minho, Braga... acabo de vir de lá!... depois coloco fotos...



Boa noite Caro Johnny,

Nem quero imaginar como deve estar o "Talefe" o topo da serra da Cabreira c/ os seus 1255m. Nem quero imaginar a vista deslumbrante do Gerês desde a Cabreira!!!!  

Cmps.


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2014 às 22:25)

as vistas são fracas... mt nevoeiro, para n variar...






ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Johnny,
> 
> Nem quero imaginar como deve estar o "Talefe" o topo da serra da Cabreira c/ os seus 1255m. Nem quero imaginar a vista deslumbrante do Gerês desde a Cabreira!!!!
> 
> Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Johnny,
> 
> Nem quero imaginar como deve estar o "Talefe" o topo da serra da Cabreira c/ os seus 1255m. Nem quero imaginar a vista deslumbrante do Gerês desde a Cabreira!!!!
> 
> Cmps.



Não é preciso imaginar, a página do município encarregou-se de postar umas fotos:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375332059275298.1073741851.298465376961967&type=1


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

... zona da cabreira e freguesias junto ao concelho de Montalegre...




dlourenco disse:


> Em que zona ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

GabKoost disse:


> Não é preciso imaginar, a página do município encarregou-se de postar umas fotos:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375332059275298.1073741851.298465376961967&type=1



Boa noite Caro GabKoost,

Amanhã pelos pontos mais estratégicos de Braga e com algumas "abertas" deveremos ver bem as serras mais altas à nossa volta todas branquinhas!!!!

Cmps.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2014 às 23:07)

Um bom dia para subir à cúpula do Santuário do Sameiro. 

Por aqui não passa nadinha, a verdadeira seca!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2014 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Um bom dia para subir à cúpula do Santuário do Sameiro.
> 
> Por aqui não passa nadinha, a verdadeira seca!



Boa noite Caro João Pedro,

Tanto no Sameiro (BRG) como na Penha (GMR) deverá ser um bom dia para observar as serras altas e também apanhar com alguns aguaçeiros "chuvinha gelada" 

Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

Chuva forte neste momento. Gotas geladas e muito frio cá fora. 

Pena que não esteja a altitude suficiente!! 

19mm e 6ºc.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Um bom dia para subir à cúpula do Santuário do Sameiro.



Podes crer, já subi lá e a vista é fenomenal para as serras do Norte. Amanhã como já disseram haverão abertas e nem vai ser preciso subir tão alto para ver tudo branquinho principalmente no Gerês.

Neste momento chove forte e o acumulado segue nos *19,0 mm*. 


7,5ºC e uma sensação térmica bem desagradável também devido ao vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

Que chuvada agora!!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2014 às 00:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Podes crer, já subi lá e a vista é fenomenal para as serras do Norte. Amanhã como já disseram haverão abertas e nem vai ser preciso subir tão alto para ver tudo branquinho principalmente no Gerês.


Pois eu sei, já o fiz algumas vezes na expectativa de ver a neve! 

Volta a chover com intensidade no Porto, já há cerca de 20-30 minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

O noroeste já está a ser afectado por uma corrente moderada de noroeste, muito húmida e instável. Várias células vão surgindo podendo originar aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes e com granizo, nas próximas horas.

Rain Alarm


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Dificuldade em aceder a este site e aos sites Meteocovilha e MeteoRedondo ao mesmo tempo  Bem por aqui chuva e à pouco 3º na farmácia. Será que ainda sou surpreendido de madrugada?


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

Meteofan disse:


> Dificuldade em aceder a este site e aos sites Meteocovilha e MeteoRedondo ao mesmo tempo  Bem por aqui chuva e à pouco 3º na farmácia. Será que ainda sou surpreendido de madrugada?



EDIT: Granizo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

por aqui chove com 6ºC

agora vai ser a lotaria dos aguaceiros


----------



## ampa62 (19 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui parou a chuva e o céu está parcialmente encoberto. 5,5º C.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

Bastante engraçada esta noite. 

Existe relato de neve nos arredores de Guitiriz (Província de Lugo - Galiza) a pouco mais de 500m, c/ acumulação desde os 550-600m de altitude conforme a zona!!!  quando o AEMET dava uma cota de neve de 600-800m para essa província.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bastante engraçada esta noite.
> 
> Existe relato de neve nos arredores de Guitiriz (Província de Lugo - Galiza) a pouco mais de 500m, c/ acumulação desde os 550-600m de altitude conforme a zona!!!  quando o AEMET dava uma cota de neve de 600-800m para essa província.



Por acaso o AEMET para LUGO coloca cotas 500\600...


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bastante engraçada esta noite.
> 
> Existe relato de neve nos arredores de Guitiriz (Província de Lugo - Galiza) a pouco mais de 500m, c/ acumulação desde os 550-600m de altitude conforme a zona!!!  quando o AEMET dava uma cota de neve de 600-800m para essa província.



É possivel comprovar essa informação em algum lado? Seria bom para aqui também


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2014 às 01:37)

Boas noites.
Por aqui reina a calma. Céu muito nublado.

6.9ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:38)

bigfire disse:


> É possivel comprovar essa informação em algum lado? Seria bom para aqui também


Tendo em conta que a temperatura na estaçao do Aeroporto de Lugo a 440m no AEMET é de cerca de 3º parece-me bastante provável... O problema agora nem sao as cotas mas sim a precipitaçao que daqui a pouco desaparece...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 01:38)

ceu limpou temperatura a descer!

alto que pelo radar parece vir alguma coisa para braga!


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 01:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Tendo em conta que a temperatura na estaçao do Aeroporto de Lugo a 440m no AEMET é de cerca de 3º parece-me bastante provável... O problema agora nem sao as cotas mas sim a precipitaçao que daqui a pouco desaparece...



Onde moro, 432 metros, tenho mais 1,5º em cima, penso que ainda não seja desta então


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

bigfire disse:


> É possivel comprovar essa informação em algum lado? Seria bom para aqui também



Boa noite Caro bigfire,

Aqui deixo as informações do MeteoLouco que vive em Guitiriz:

"Cae abundante aguanieve sobre Guitiriz con 2°C.

Vengo de dar una vuelta por el ayuntamiento y es nieve a poco más de 500 metros de altitud y cuaja desde los 550-600 metros dependiendo de la zona."


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ceu limpou temperatura a descer!
> 
> alto que pelo radar parece vir alguma coisa para braga!



Pela imagem do radar da MG (01H45 UTC) nota-se boas células vindas de NW mas tudo a passar no mar pertinho da nossa costa!!!!

Veremos o que nós toca nas próximas horas da madrugada (Agora vai ser em regime de "Lotaria") , apenas sei que a temperatura vai continuar a descer lentamente por cá c/ esse fluxo frio e húmido.

Continuação de boa noite a todos os colegas.

Cmps.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2014 às 02:01)

Aqui o ceu esta limpo , para o sul e para a regiao da serra da freita apresenta boa neblusidade !


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 06:32)

Acordei  a esta hora para ver se via uns flocos, mas como esperava nao ha precipitaçao... A farmacia marca 2º, se houvesse precipitaçao, nao sei nao...

EDIT 7:00 Aumenta um pouco a nebulosidade...


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2014 às 09:11)

A serra da freita desde as 7 horas que continua com muita nuvens em cima dela , talvez a nevar forte por lá . Ainda agora nao a dá para ver

Deu para ver pelo menos uma celula no mar


----------



## DMartins (19 Jan 2014 às 09:14)

Bom dia!

Guimarães: 
Céu limpo, *5.6º*

Bom Domingo a todos.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Muito sol no Porto. Não se vê uma nuvem no horizonte.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2014 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Acordamos com céu praticamente limpo. Há nebulosidade ao longe, para N, NE e para E, nas serranias que delimitam o nosso Litoral Norte.
Avista-se neve nessas serras que, ao longe, eu diria com acumulação a partir dos 800-900 mts de altitude.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.

Hoje ainda acumulei 5,3 mm de precipitação. O *total do mês* ultrapassou então os 400 mm: *406,5 mm*.
Mesmo que agora a precipitação seja residual até ao final do mês, este é mais um mês muito húmido. Falta agora um pouco de frio para que a probabilidade de ver neve a cotas baixas\médias aumente. Ainda temos o resto do mês pela frente, fevereiro e mesmo março para termos "surpresas"

*Tmín: 3,9ºC

Tatual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 72%​*
Continuação de bom domingo


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2014 às 10:22)

Muita aguinha nesse penico! 

Estão muito cobertos de nuvens os topos do Gerês Ari? Arrisco um périplo fotográfico ou não vale a pena?


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2014 às 10:31)

Do pouco que vi, as Serras da Cabreira\Barroso tem uma excelente capa de neve.
Certamente que a Serra do Gerês terá uma capa ainda maior. Mas não sei se as nuvens não irão tapar a beleza destas serras...

O sol continua a brilhar e temos em perspectiva um óptimo dia.

*Tatual: 7,6ºC*​


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2014 às 10:56)

Pois... estou tentado mas não sei. Aqui só vejo prédios!


----------



## ampa62 (19 Jan 2014 às 12:39)

Bom dia. Depois de um breve intervalo de sol, já chove. 11º C e 71% HR


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

O geres está pintadinho de branco, consegui ver hoje de manha. Tem acumulação a cerca de 800m ou até menos. Por aqui sigo com 11,8ºC


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2014 às 12:56)

Fui a freita ontem e nevava com força e com acomulação no topo nunca tinha visto tal nevão la em cima a algum tempo


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

Boa tarde.
O sol fugiu e deu lugar a alguns aguaceiros. Está um vento frio


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Jan 2014 às 14:42)

Boas! 
Este mês já sigo com uns belos *421.9mm* ! 
O dia segue frio com céu parcialmente nublado.
Tatual:*7.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*68%*


----------



## manchester (19 Jan 2014 às 14:45)

Hoje de manhã estive em Viana do Castelo e quem vinha do Porto e olhasse para as serras ao fundo conseguia ver o Gerês branquinho, lindo pena é a máquina que tinha não captar bem o cenário


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Jan 2014 às 16:05)

Aguaceiro Forte neste momento!!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2014 às 16:17)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boas!
> Este mês já sigo com uns belos *421.9mm*



 Queres guerra, é?!
Só porque tens mais 15 mm do que eu já pareces o *RAMBO*

Sem dúvida que tivemos um mês excelente, com emoções várias, desde um acumulado diário superior a 100 mm, trovoadas, queda de saraiva em grande (na noite do tornado), etc.
Mesmo que agora venha a calmaria, já nos podemos contentar com o que temos...

Neste momento chove, com gotas muito miudinhas, e ficou mais fresco. Não me admirava que nos altos destas serras ao redor, a mais de 500 metros tenha em determinado momento aparecido graupel ou granizo miúdo.
O vento sopra moderado de NO, aumentando a sensação de frio.
Por aí deve ter chovido mais, aqui passou quase de raspão.

*Tatual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 74%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2014 às 16:25)

Boas,

aqui pelo Noroeste, como já reportaram, está um dia frio, não propriamente em termos de temperatura mas sim devido ao desconforto térmico causado pelo vento. Alguns aguaceiros gelados também têm marcado este dia. Ainda não tive oportunidade de olhar em direcção ao Gerês mas deve estar forrado   a branco.

O acumulado do dia é de 2,1 mm e destaque para os *311,1 mm* deste mês e os 15 dias com precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2014 às 16:27)

Por aqui abateu se um aguaceiro forte .

E fotos nada ????


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jan 2014 às 16:36)

Boa tarde.
Antes de passar um forte aguaceiro ainda deu para ver um arco-íris duplo.
Tentei fazer uma panorama mas já não fui a tempo.


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2014 às 16:42)

Boa tarde. De regresso de Viana (Meia Maratona oblige), reparei no magnífico manto branco que cobre o Gerês, sem dúvida com muita acumulação! 

  Já estava com saudades...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Queres guerra, é?!
> Só porque tens mais 15 mm do que eu já pareces o *RAMBO*



Ahahaha sou o RAMBO do Douro Litoral  
Este mês foi realmente muito bom, só faltou uma coisa,... o maravilhoso elemento branco aqui pelas nossas bandas, mas pronto não se pode ter tudo não é!? 

A tarde acaba assim:







Tatual:*5.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*80%*


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2014 às 17:59)

Bom Final de tarde!!!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, a temperatura está nos *10,8ºC*, *76%* de humidade e *3,2 mm *acumulados de precipitação.

Aqui ficam algumas das fotografias tiradas neste momento ao céu espectacular que está neste momento.


Sueste





Sueste





Este





Espero que gostem

Já viram como estão as células no radar Meteogalicia? Parecem que estão todas em círculos ahahah


----------



## joberit (19 Jan 2014 às 18:26)

Hoje em Pitoes das Junias.  Tudo branco a perder de vista.


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

Vim a bocado da freita e neve 0 nada mesmo e tem 1000m altitude


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2014 às 18:42)

xes disse:


> Vim a bocado da freita e neve 0 nada mesmo e tem 1000m altitude



Pelo Marão e Alvão muita neve!

Na zona da Pousada da Serra do Marão  bastante acumulação, mais logo coloco um vídeo que fiz  com queda intensa de neve hoje a meio da tarde.


----------



## xes (19 Jan 2014 às 18:43)

Eu de casa via neve e pensei que fosse a freita mas afinal


----------



## Costa (19 Jan 2014 às 18:56)

Assim está o Gerês visto de Riba d'Ave


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2014 às 18:56)

Cá fica uma amostra:

foto que tirei hoje à tarde da Serra do Marão, vista ainda a uns Kms de distância, um pouco à pressa, pois não podia estar estacionado ali muito tempo... mas dá para ter uma ideia.

Mais logo coloco um video na zona da Pousada, em plena serra.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

Belíssima! Parece os Alpes! 

Já vi que fiz mal em não arriscar uma ida ao Gerês, a ver pela foto do Costa...


----------



## Cadito (19 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

E por falar em Gerês... deixo aqui o link do blog do Rui Barbosa com imensas fotos de ontem da serra do Gerês:

http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/

E muita mais neve deve ter com o nevão de ontem e hoje de madrugada...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo Marão e Alvão muita neve!
> 
> Na zona da Pousada da Serra do Marão  bastante acumulação, mais logo coloco um vídeo que fiz  com queda intensa de neve hoje a meio da tarde.



muita neve mesmo saí do marão pelas 15 horas passado 5 minutos começou a chover a 600 M de altitude  

saí na hora errada :S


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Boa tarde,

Depois de mais uma caminhada no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, mais concretamente, o percurso compreendido entre a Portela de Leonte - Prado do Mourô - Borrageiro, deixo aqui algumas imagens que ilustram bem o dia...

Fizemos apenas metade do percurso planeado, dado que após 1km do Prado do Mourô, a neve era tanta que em alguns locais atingia metade da zona da canela. Nessa mesma zona do percurso, começou a nevar com alguma intensidade, e o nevoeiro começou a adensar... Perante essas condições, decidimos voltar para trás e não nos aventurarmos até ao alto do Borrageiro.

Ficam assim as imagens...




































Cumprimentos!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2014 às 20:47)

Boas, 

cá fica o video que fiz esta tarde na  Serra do Marão, em pleno IP4, perto da Pousada, a queda de neve começou pouco depois das 15 h, com a temperatura a variar entre os 0ºc e os 0.5 ºc , um vento gelado... ( ver 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/3M2S0Vdr9Yc"]http://youtu.be/3M2S0Vdr9Yc[/ame]


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2014 às 20:53)

Nevava bem! 
Belas fotos Paulo!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

Mais um vídeo que fiz esta tarde na zona da Pousada do Marão, a Serra que se vê é a do Alvão, onde a acumulação também era significativa ( ver 720p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/NxJiuSUvOiE"]http://youtu.be/NxJiuSUvOiE[/ame]


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 21:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> SERRA DO MARÃO
> 
> foto tirada por mim antes de recomeçar a nevar!
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 21:54)

chove com 4 ºC


----------



## ogalo (19 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Boa noite
Por aqui continua a chover com 8 ºC


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Boas noites.

Tá frio pá 
De momento não chove.

Haverá alguma neve por Brufe, Terras de Bouro? Pensei em ir até lá amanhã


----------



## meteoamador (19 Jan 2014 às 22:19)

Paula disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Tá frio pá
> De momento não chove.
> ...



Estão uns bons 7ºC

Terras de Bouro é pra esquecer neve só no Geres e bem lá pra cima.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (19 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

Boa noite, lá fora chove fraco com *2.3ºC*!!! 
Hrelativa:*90%*


----------



## Bracaro (19 Jan 2014 às 22:27)

Hoje tive pena de não ter podido ir até ao Gerês, porque daqui de Braga dava para ver que as serras da Cabreira, Gerês e Amarela estavam bem cobertas de neve.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Sigo com 6,7ºC e a descer. 


Cai um aguaceiro fraco. Hr nos 90%.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

Boa noite.

Tempo fresco e com aguaceiros fracos e agora pouco frequentes.
O vento sopra fraco de NO.
O acumulado do dia é de *7,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 6,1ºC
Hr: 84%​*
Deixo aqui uma imagem de hoje à tarde. Em 1º plano o abrigo meteorológico, o pluviómetro em cima de um suporte e o udómetro hellman`s (a aguardar colocação no seu local definitivo...







Boa semana para todos. Venha o sol para o nosso cantinho, que será muito apreciado.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

meteoamador disse:


> Estão uns bons 7ºC
> 
> Terras de Bouro é pra esquecer neve só no Geres e bem lá pra cima.



Olha que tem, hoje tinha, já tinha em mixões da serra e até antes um bocado, e a temperatura de esta noite para ontem está igual!


----------



## james (20 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Boa tarde , 

Dia ( em especial ate ao inicio da manha ) Marcado por aguaceiros gelados .  E eu sei do que falo porque apanhei uma molha ! 

De noite a temperatura desceu aos 6 ° , precipitacao havia , foi pena a temperatura nao estar mais baixa para poder existir uma surpresa .


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia ficou marcado por alguns aguaceiros gelados pela manhã, começou a chover pelas 9h30 e parou pelas 10h00. Muito frio nas primeiras horas da manhã.

Ao final da tarde mais alguns pingos, mas nada comparado com o que caiu de manhã.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2014 às 21:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*

E parece que voltamos à pasmaceira, mas uns dias de sol também já sabiam bem! 
Tatual:*4.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*93%*


----------



## james (20 Jan 2014 às 22:16)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> E parece que voltamos à pasmaceira, mas uns dias de sol também já sabiam bem!
> Tatual:*4.1ºC*
> Hrelativa:*93%*



E aproveitar para secar a roupa , porque nao devem ser muitos . . .

E atencao que ate quinta ha previsao de chuva ou aguaceiros .


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2014 às 09:01)

Bom dia =)

Muita humidade, mas precipitação escassa...e assim deverá ser o dia de hoje...
Actuais *10,4ºc* e *94%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## james (21 Jan 2014 às 10:35)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui esta um dia com chuva fraca , por vezes moderada mas certinha a ja varias horas .

Tatual : 12°


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2014 às 12:14)

Bom dia.

Por Braga já chove desde o meio da manhã.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2014 às 12:16)

Bem, por aqui chove certinha faz já algum tempo, o acumulado já vai nos *7.6mm*! 
Tatual:*8.2ºC* 
Hrelativa:*98%*


----------



## james (21 Jan 2014 às 12:28)

Boas , 

Por aqui chuva forte e agora tambem acompanhada de muito vento .

Nao tenho dados pois o meu pluviometro esta com um problema , mas hoje ja deve ter um bom acumulado .

Tatual mantem - se nos 12 ° C  e a pressao esta a descer a pique : desceu de 1022 para 1017 hpa em muito pouco tempo 

Hr : 96 %


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Boas,

por aqui tive uma madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva e continua neste momento mas com mais intensidade.

Acumulados *10,5 mm* desde as 0H. Este mês segue com uns espressivos *324,6 mm*, ultrapassando assim o valor do mês de Outubro.


----------



## dlourenco (21 Jan 2014 às 14:33)

tanto se fala em AA e em Braga so se vê chuvAA   incessável!


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2014 às 14:42)

Tarde invernal pelo Porto, muita chuva puxada a vento!


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

Mantém-se inalterável por aqui o dia, temperatura nos *12,2ºc* e *97%* de humidade relativa...acumulados *7mm* até ao momento...


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2014 às 19:18)

Dia mesmo chato, quase sempre a chover, chuva fraca mas muito persistente.
Que venha algum AA, que também faz falta para carregar baterias.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

Boa noite, 

*Extremos de hoje*

mínima: *7.2ºc *

máxima: *11.7 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *7.4 mm*

*Actual*

tempª: 10.4ºc

Vento WNW: 12Km/h

Pressão: 1014.7 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Dia com chuva persistente, geralmente fraca com um ou outro período curto de chuva moderada.

Janeiro segue com *287.6 mm* acumulados.

Já fazem falta uns dias de sol e tempo seco, os campos agricolas aqui do Noroeste, em certos locais, parecem autênticas "piscinas olímpicas", tal a extensão das zonas alagadas..


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2014 às 20:56)

Snifa disse:


> Já fazem falta uns dias de sol e tempo seco, os campos agricolas aqui do Noroeste, em certos locais, parecem autênticas "piscinas olímpicas", tal a extensão das zonas alagadas..



Deixemos estar o sol tranquilamente longe daqui.

Os campos alagados são uma necessidade vital para o tipo de agricultura da região.

São estes "lameiros" que permitem o duplo cultivo anual. Primavera de "restolho", vulgo erva para feno, e no verão Milho que, por sinal, é profusamente regado  diariamente sem qualquer recurso a barragens mas apenas com poças de retenção de água naturais.

Os campos mais susceptíveis de serem inundados eram até usados como pastagens naturais ou para cultivo específicos como o Linho.

Recordo-me que durante a minha infância ia com tios e primos à caça perto dos campos inundados durante semanas. Era aí que apareciam espécies de caça que hoje quase desapareceram como as Galinholas que deixavam a orla litoral para se alimentar nas lamas e lodos dos férteis campos dos vales submergidos.

Assim sendo, ficarmos semanas ou meses com terrenos neste estado é bastante positivo e natural. O próprio Orlando Ribeiro destacava esta característica como sendo própria de um Portugal "Atlântico" pois só neste tipo de regiões a policultura poderia sustentar agricultura e criação de gado ao mesmo tempo.

__________

O dia seguiu cinzento e triste como deve ser. Acumulado a rondar os 15mm o que é excelente tendo em conta as previsões mais pessimistas para o fim deste mês.

Deixem-na cair!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Deixem-na cair!


Completamente de acordo! 

Por aqui a chuva parou, mas o acumulado do dia foram uns belos *16.7mm*!!
Tatual:*8.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Chuva fraca e persistente agora no Porto.


----------



## james (22 Jan 2014 às 00:43)

GabKoost disse:


> Deixemos estar o sol tranquilamente longe daqui.
> 
> Os campos alagados são uma necessidade vital para o tipo de agricultura da região.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jan 2014 às 01:29)

Boa noite,
Dia marcado pela chuva miudinha, temperatura amena e nevoeiro.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2014 às 01:49)

Mantêm-se as condições meteorológicas bastante idênticas àquelas que tivemos durante todo o dia de ontem...temperatura amena, mas bastante humidade que cria uma sensação algo desagradável 

Actuais *10,4ºc* e *96%* de humidade relativa...vai chuviscando lá fora...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2014 às 01:56)

Por aqui o mesmo, 10,1ºC e 97% hr.


Vai chuviscando.


Precipitação acumulada de ontem: 15,3 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jan 2014 às 05:30)

Boa noite,
Perto das 2:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jan 2014 às 06:02)

Períodos de chuva forte agora pela madrugada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Jan 2014 às 07:44)

Bom dia 
11°C
Humidade:
98%
Pressão:
1010.16 
Acabou de cair agora um aguaceiro


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2014 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
durante a noite e inicio da manha caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Agora o sol vai (finalmente) espreitando entre as nuvens.


----------



## james (22 Jan 2014 às 10:13)

Bom dia , 

Noite marcada por aguaceiros , alguns fortes . 

Por agora o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens . . .

Tatual : 11 ° c


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2014 às 10:43)

Bom dia.

Pela madrugada tivemos períodos de chuva\aguaceiros.
O acumulado de hoje é de 9,4 mm (ontem foi de 10,4 mm).
Temos agora céu com razoáveis abertas, vento de NE variável, aumentando a sensação de frio.

*Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 77%​*


----------



## sergiosilva (22 Jan 2014 às 18:02)

Aqui por Braga uma sensação térmica desconfortável, estando agora a formar-se umas nuvens muito escuras???


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2014 às 18:29)

Madrugada e inicio da manhã com pequenos aguaceiros que pouco acumularam. A tarde já foi mais "agradável", apesar de algumas rajadas de N/NW moderadas...o sol lá foi fazendo a sua aparição...actuais *9,5ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

Boas,

por aqui tarde com bastante sol, mas ainda assim por volta das 2 e meia caiu um aguaceiro forte. Desde aí o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas.


Tatual: 8,6ºC
Humidade: 83%
Precipitação acumulada: *3,3 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jan 2014 às 22:10)

Vai baixando a temperatura com o adiantar da hora, mesmo assim para já ainda com *8,8ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2014 às 22:19)

Boas, 

por aqui a ficar fresco com 7.5 ºc actuais ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *11.8 ºc* )

Precipitação acumulada: *1.8 mm*

Dia com alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos e pouco frequentes, a partir da tarde bons períodos de sol.


----------



## ogalo (22 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

Boa noite .
A noite esta a ficar fresca e com o céu bastante estrelado .
Sigo  com 7.5 ºC .


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2014 às 22:56)

Tá fresquinho tá, 5.2ºC. 


Humidade relativa nos 90%.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2014 às 05:17)

Bom dia ou boa noite para os mais destemidos

A noite já esteve bastante fresca (mínima de 5,3ºc) por volta das 4h30, mas desde lá começou a subir gradualmente...actuais *7,1ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *4.8 ºc *

Neste momento 6.5 ºc


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2014 às 08:52)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado
Vento N
7 °C


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2014 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Temos céu encoberto e chuva. Fraca neste momento, tipo chuvisco, mas a cair levemente.
O *acumulado de hoje* é de *1,3 mm*.
Esta precipitação de hoje significa que em 23 dias deste novo ano, este é o vigésimo (20º) a registar mais de 1 mm.
*É a humidade, é muita humidade...*

*Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 88%​*


----------



## Paula (23 Jan 2014 às 11:24)

Boas!
Manhã de chuva miudinha 
De momento não chove mas o céu encontra-se totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

Céu bastante encoberto, mas apenas com chuviscos esporádicos por Matosinhos.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Jan 2014 às 13:02)

Bom dia eu sei que não faço parte do tópico desta região mas por acaso aqui na minha zona está a ser uma manhã muito agradável praticamente sem nuvens e vento fraco.
Já ontem foi completamente diferente pois foi um dia de alguns períodos de chuva/aguaceiros e vento por vezes forte.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2014 às 13:25)

Boa tarde , 

Por aqui dia nublado com alguns chuviscos .

Tatual : 12 °C


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com 9,8ºC ; Hr:87% e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

Boas,

dia com bastante nebulosidade pela manhã e também algum chuvisco. Mínima de *3,5ºC*


Pela tarde o sol apareceu, mas mesmo assim não chegou para disfarçar o frio ainda instalado. 


Tatual: 10,2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2014 às 20:03)

Boa noite.

O sol apareceu durante a tarde, depois de uma manhã muito cinzenta, com chuva fraca.
O acumulado de hoje é de 1,3 mm.
Agora temos uma noite mais fresca que o habitual, mas ainda assim bem suportável.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de ONO.

*Tatual: 8,6ºC
Hr: 88%​*
----
Mas que bela imagem:







Trata-se do "skypunch" - murro do céu
Fonte: 
Reed Timmer: Meteorologist and Extreme Storm Chaser


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2014 às 07:53)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e temperatura idêntica à da manhã de ontem...actuais *7,6ºc* e *87%* de humidade relativa (minima de *5,5ºc* de madrugada)!


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Bastante neblina/nuvens para uma temperatura de 8,2º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

O céu ainda se encontra muito nublado depois de uma madrugada e início de manhã com nevoeiro.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 2,4ºC

Tatual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## vinc7e (24 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

Manha bastante nublada também por aqui.
Mas por enquanto sem chuva.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2014 às 11:29)

Mantém-se o céu muito nublado, muito embora se note que por vezes o sol vá fazendo algumas tentativas de rasgar as nuvens 

Actuais *10,3ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Sunrise (24 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Quando se prevê que as temperaturas comecem a subir um pouco para valores mais amenos perto de 19/20ºC?


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

Sunrise disse:


> Quando se prevê que as temperaturas comecem a subir um pouco para valores mais amenos perto de 19/20ºC?



Se quisermos falar em valores consistentes, por uma questão de informação note-se que por exemplo na Serra do Pilar apenas a partir do mês de Abril temos médias da temperatura máxima acima dos 18ºc...por isso parece-me cedo para pensar nesses valores!
Eventualmente poderemos ter em Fevereiro valores de máxima perto dos 20ºc e até acima disso, mas para já até ao final de Janeiro não se avizinham valores dessa ordem!


----------



## Sunrise (24 Jan 2014 às 11:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> Se quisermos falar em valores consistentes, por uma questão de informação note-se que por exemplo na Serra do Pilar apenas a partir do mês de Abril temos médias da temperatura máxima acima dos 18ºc...por isso parece-me cedo para pensar nesses valores!
> Eventualmente poderemos ter em Fevereiro valores de máxima perto dos 20ºc e até acima disso, mas para já até ao final de Janeiro não se avizinham valores dessa ordem!



Exacto! Era aí que queria chegar, pois é muito improvável esses valores no presente mês. Mas segundo a sua experiência o que prevê para Fevereiro?


----------



## Sunrise (24 Jan 2014 às 12:09)

Alguém me pode explicar o porquê da Geopressão ser bastante alta e não se reflectir nas temperaturas como acontece no Verão? Tem apenas a haver com a posição do sol nesta altura do ano?


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2014 às 12:31)

Sunrise disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar o porquê da Geopressão ser bastante alta e não se reflectir nas temperaturas como acontece no Verão? Tem apenas a haver com a posição do sol nesta altura do ano?



Valores de pressão altos são indicadores de bom tempo (céu limpo à partida) e não de temperaturas elevadas...! Relativamente a previsões para Fevereiro prefiro ser cauteloso e fazer previsões semanais no máximo, ir além disso sinceramente é futurologia...


----------



## Sunrise (24 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

Então estarei a fazer confusão com as ISO? Mas normalmente quando a Geopressão ao sol é elevada significa mais quente certo?


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jan 2014 às 12:53)

Sunrise disse:


> Então estarei a fazer confusão com as ISO? Mas normalmente quando a Geopressão ao sol é elevada significa mais quente certo?



Não, significa que tens tempo seco (normalmente céu limpo portanto)...agora em termos de calor ou mais fresco depende de outros factores, o principal será o posicionamento do centro de altas pressões...
Como deves entender, por norma os dias mais frios no inverno costumam ser os de céu limpo!


----------



## Sunrise (24 Jan 2014 às 13:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não, significa que tens tempo seco (normalmente céu limpo portanto)...agora em termos de calor ou mais fresco depende de outros factores, o principal será o posicionamento do centro de altas pressões...
> Como deves entender, por norma os dias mais frios no inverno costumam ser os de céu limpo!



Já estou a perceber, com o tempo vou percebendo melhor o funcionamento, obrigado pela paciência! Não sou meteorologista nem a minha profissão tem algo a haver mas é isto é bastante interessante.


----------



## Paula (24 Jan 2014 às 14:15)

Boas.

Mais um dia de céu encoberto e chuva miudinha 
10.3ºC e muita humidade.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Jan 2014 às 16:09)

Boas!
Hoje o dia segue cinzento, de manhã já chuviscou, mas nada de mais com uma acumulação de *1.2mm*!
Tatual:*8.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*90%*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2014 às 18:35)

Boa noite.

Ora lá temos mais uma "pseudo"-surpresa...já choveu.
Não acumulei ainda mas está tudo molhado.
Já vamos em 21 dias com chuva neste mês, 20 a acumular. É muita fruta.
Quem quer secar o que quer que seja está tramado
É a humidade...
De resto o céu mantêm-se muito nublado e o vento está calmo.

*Tmáx: 11,3ºC

Tatual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 93%​*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2014 às 06:19)

Bom dia, 
Chuva miudinha sem parar...
Vento N/NW


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2014 às 08:21)

Bom dia,

Dia bem cinzento e escuro com chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2014 às 09:56)

Bom dia
Seguimos com chuva miudinha


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2014 às 10:04)

Por aqui o sol vai tentando espreitar por entre as nuvens mas está com alguma dificuldade! 
Mantém-se a chuva fraca.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2014 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Partilho a mesma situação dos meus companheiros do litoral norte, chuva fraca constante que vai acumulando muito lentamente uns milímetros...mesmo assim mais do que esperava!
Por agora parece querer dar um trégua para a tarde, mas amanhã a chuva estará de regresso
Actuais *12,6ºc* e *97%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## supercell (25 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

Dia cinzento... Parece que para a tarde melhora


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2014 às 13:56)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui dia de chuva fraca com *2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

12.6 ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *291,7 mm* acumulados, certamente, e pelas previsões, será para ultrapassar os 300 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2014 às 06:15)

Bom dia,
Chuva miudinha, temperatura amena


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2014 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca com algum nevoeiro pelo Porto.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2014 às 16:33)

Boas

As imagens/animação de satélite (canal visível), Sat24.com está muito interessante. Mostra bem o shear a criar ondas nas nuvens. Baixa velocidade na baixa troposfera e grande velocidade em altitude.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2014 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,

Nevoeiro cerrado e chuva fraca pelo Porto ocidental.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Há cerca de meia hora que a chuva miudinha deu lugar a chuva a sério.

Qual AC qual quê!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2014 às 18:11)

Boa tarde,
Chuva miudinha, nevoeiro cerrado...!
Vento SW


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Por aqui também tem sido esse tempo. Muita humidade no sector quente.
Durante a noite/madrugada irá passar a frente fria. E o vento vai também soprar com mais intensidade a partir de agora e até final da semana, segundo o GFS.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Jan 2014 às 21:09)

Por cá sempre chuva fraca, mas ainda acumulou 7,8mm.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

Boa noite,

Continua a chuva miudinha mas muito persistente. Deve estar a acumular bem.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

Boa noite, 

por aqui *6 mm *acumulados até ao momento, sempre a chover em especial a partir da tarde, chuva fraca e persistente, com um período muito curto de moderada 

11.5 ºc actuais 

Vento W: 22 Km/h

Chove fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Mas que dia farrusco. Húmido, algo ameno, e desagradável para quem pensava num passeio domingueiro.
A chuva foi constante, ora com chuvisco, ora com chuva fraca e por vezes moderada.
Penso que agora começaremos a ter alguns aguaceiros.
O vento aumentou há bocado de intensidade. Sopra agora fraco a  moderado de NO.
O acumulado do dia é de 14,7 mm.

*Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 94%​*

*Boa semana*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

*7.4 mm* acumulados, continua a chuva fraca


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 01:03)

Por agora não chove, mantém-se a humidade sempre acima dos 90% nestes últimos dias...

Actuais *11,2ºc* e *93%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia

A madruga foi de chuvisco por períodos, mantém-se o céu muito nublado, actuais *8,9ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Sunrise (27 Jan 2014 às 08:29)

Irá o AA demorar muito a aparecer para trazer consigo dias solarengos? Este tempo chato e sem graça já dura à demasiado tempo!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 09:18)

Sunrise disse:


> Irá o AA demorar muito a aparecer para trazer consigo dias solarengos? Este tempo chato e sem graça já dura à demasiado tempo!!!



Pelo menos até ao final da 1a semana de Fevereiro a previsão é de manutenção e agravamento no que se refere à precipitação!


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

Esta de volta a chuva fraca, baixou a temperatura nesta última hora...actuais *9,7ºc *e *86%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Jan 2014 às 12:00)

Bom dia,
Regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, vento fraco NO
Temperatura desagradável .


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

Bom dia.

Há bocado tivemos aqui um aguaceiro moderado mas curto.
Está fresco.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de O\NO.
O acumulado de hoje é de 2,0 mm.

*Tatual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 85%​*


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2014 às 13:23)

Aguaceiro intenso por aqui, tempo frio com 9.9 ºc actuais e bastante vento!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

Manhã marcada por chuva fraca intercalada com aguaceiros intensos, frios e acompanhados de vento moderado a forte.


----------



## dlourenco (27 Jan 2014 às 14:31)

Ou a vista muito me engana ou já se vê alguma neve nos cumes dos montes a noroeste aqui de Braga (S.Vicente)  portanto, a cota de neve de ter baixado momentaneamente porque não devem ter mais de 500/600m de altura máx.

EDIT: pelas minhas "contas" deverá ser terras de bouro


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jan 2014 às 14:33)

Boas, 

dia de aguaceiros por aqui, alguns acompanhados de rajadas. 


Acumulados 1,5 mm até ao momento.


*341,4 mm* este mês, quase o dobro da média mensal.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 14:36)

dlourenco disse:


> Ou a vista muito me engana ou já se vê alguma neve nos cumes dos montes a noroeste aqui de Braga (S.Vicente)  portanto, a cota de neve de ter baixado momentaneamente porque não devem ter mais de 500/600m de altura máx.
> 
> EDIT: pelas minhas "contas" deverá ser terras de bouro



600 metros não deverá ser...a cota mínima deve estar agora perto dos 900 metros, abaixo disso dificilmente estará a nevar...muito menos a acumular!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Jan 2014 às 14:41)

MarioCabral disse:


> 600 metros não deverá ser...a cota mínima deve estar agora perto dos 900 metros, abaixo disso dificilmente estará a nevar...muito menos a acumular!



agora que as nuvens se dissiparam tenho a certeza que estão brancos os cumes (apenas o topo)  mais que 600m não deverá ter aquela zona... já há muitos anos que não via isto por aquelas bandas... só se foi uma saraivada forte


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 14:48)

dlourenco disse:


> agora que as nuvens se dissiparam tenho a certeza que estão brancos os cumes (apenas o topo)  mais que 600m não deverá ter aquela zona... já há muitos anos que não via isto por aquelas bandas... só se foi uma saraivada forte



Não será já nos topos do Gerês?Ai sim deverá estar a acumular...


----------



## dlourenco (27 Jan 2014 às 14:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não será já nos topos do Gerês?Ai sim deverá estar a acumular...



não não, é demasiado perto, aquela zona deverá ser Terras de Bouro, mas se houver alguém dessa zona ou da minha que se manifeste


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 14:52)

dlourenco disse:


> não não, é demasiado perto, aquela zona deverá ser Terras de Bouro, mas se houver alguém dessa zona ou da minha que se manifeste



Pois, se assim for as zonas mais altas de Terras de Bouro não deverão ter mais de 600 metros de certeza!


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2014 às 14:58)

MarioCabral disse:


> Pois, se assim for as zonas mais altas de Terras de Bouro não deverão ter mais de 600 metros de certeza!



amigo tas enganado
Santa Isabel do Monte é uma freguesia do concelho de Terras de Bouro com apenas 134 habitantes, distribuidos pelas aldeias de Alecrimes, Campos Abades, Rebordochão, Seara e Ventozelo.

Santa Isabel do Monte é um território de montanha, situado na bordadura do relevo de Santa Isabel, onde encostas abruptas descem sobre o apertado vale da ribeira de Freitas. Esta posição dominante confere-lhe uma clara importância estratégica no controle do trânsito entre os vales dos rios Homem e Cávado. Apresenta uma formação geológica muito afastada no tempo, possivelmente das eras primitivas da Idade da Pedra Polida.

Das várias épocas e, consequentemente, dos povoamentos humanos restam vestígios da sua história, com referência para as tumulações megalíticas, vulgarmente denominadas por mamoas, ou por Covas da Moura, localizadas no sítio dos Candais, no lugar de Campos Abades. Estas estruturas arqueológicas, construídas a partir de terra, cascalho e calhaus de granito, pelas suas similitudes formais com outros exemplares que se encontram nas serras do Noroeste, se atribui a função funerária, com identificação cronológica situada entre os IV.º e III.º milénios a.C.

Apesar do aspecto agreste e aparentemente “natural”, é uma paisagem humanizada já desde os IV.º-III.º milénios a.C, como testemunham diversos vestígios arqueológicos, e que actualmente sustenta vários núcleos populacionais de economia agro-silvo-pastoril tradicional, estabelecidos na Idade Média. As aldeias coroam a mancha agrícola, marcando a separação com a zona de bosque, de vegetação espontânea dominada por carvalhos, para além da qual se estendem os extensos baldios, o “monte” onde se apascenta o gado (cabras, cavalos e vacas).

A matriz encontra-se implantada aos 745 metros de altitude, no topo do pequeno outeiro que domina, por Sudeste, a fértil veiga de Campos Abades. A igreja paroquial de Santa Isabel do Monte, como orago de Santa Isabel, é um templo cristão de pequenas dimensões, com nave e capela-mor rectangulares.


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2014 às 15:00)

aqui tens mais brufe
O restaurante O Abocanhado situa-se na aldeia de Brufe, a cerca de 12 km da sede do concelho, Terras de Bouro, na vertente da Serra Amarela, a uma altitude de aproximadamente 800 m.


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

aldeia de covide
A uma altitude que varia entre os 500 e os 900 metros, a aldeia de Covide situa-se entre os rios Homem e Cávado e encaixada na Serra do Gerês e no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## dlourenco (27 Jan 2014 às 15:05)

Obrigado pela informação pessoal, mas penso que estas elevações que observo para noroeste não tenham altitudes tão grandes até porque é muito raro ver neve lá. Será Terras de Bouro mas não nesses pontos mais altos


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Jan 2014 às 15:06)

Já próximo de Braga, Santo António Mixões da Serra situa-se a 750 metros.


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2014 às 15:07)

The Weatherman disse:


> Já próximo de Braga, Santo António Mixões da Serra situa-se a 750 metros.



correto


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2014 às 15:08)

em montalegre ja neva


----------



## frusko (27 Jan 2014 às 15:15)

fafe
serra da lameira Altitude (m): 851
alto de morgair Altitude: 894 metros
 Os 29 caminheiros iniciaram a caminhada na aldeia de Aboim (685 m de altitude), concelho de Fafe, e percorreram o percurso "PR3 - À Descoberta de Aboim" e mais um percurso adicional até à Lage Branca (879 metros de altitude) com passagem pelo Alto de Morgair (893 metros de altitude), ponto mais elevado de toda a caminhada. 
Esta caminhada iniciou-se junto à Igreja Paroquial de Aboim às 9:30, sem antes se ter tomado um café temperador no café da aldeia. Depois da fotografia da praxe iniciou-se a caminhada até ao Moinho de Vento de Aboim, ex-libris, e depois pela serra acima até à Aldeia de Figueiró do Monte, que se encontra praticamente desabitada e com muitas das suas casas em ruínas.
Estava uma manhã bonita de sol, com algumas nuvens altas e alguma neblina na atmosfera. Do alto da serra a vista só parava longe, a norte a Serra da Cabreira, mais longe ainda a Serra do Gerês mas já de forma indistinta.
De Figueiró do Monte (719 metros de altitude) descemos até ao ponto de mais baixa altitude de toda a caminhada, 557 metros de altitude,  junto à ribeira que atravessamos e que corre no vale que separa as povoações de Barbeita de Baixo e de Cima (onde passamos) e a Aldeia de Mós a 660 metros de altitude,  onde chegamos às 12:30.
etc etc


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 15:28)

Falava mais das zonas próximas da vila e não das aldeias mais próximas do Gerês e da Serra Amarela, claramente com altitudes superiores.
Mas sim, mesmo nas zonas com menos de 900/1000 metros parece-me difícil acumular...


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2014 às 19:46)

Chuva fraca e gélida neste momento.
Temperatura estavel nos 7°C.


----------



## supercell (27 Jan 2014 às 21:58)

Chove a potes!


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

supercell disse:


> Chove a potes!



Aqui nada de nada. Grande sorte que tiveste em levar com a célula


----------



## supercell (27 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

Agora começou se a levantar vento moderado, mas já não chove à algum tempo.


----------



## Maxispot (27 Jan 2014 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

Acompanho o forum faz já algum tempo mas só hoje me registei. Espero contribuir com o que me for possivel e aprender convosco.

Em Matosinhos, há cerca de uma hora, chuva forte com o pluviometro a registar 2,4 mm na ultima hora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2014 às 23:49)

Maxispot disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Acompanho o forum faz já algum tempo mas só hoje me registei. Espero contribuir com o que me for possivel e aprender convosco.
> 
> Em Matosinhos, há cerca de uma hora, chuva forte com o pluviometro a registar 2,4 mm na ultima hora.



bem vindo!

sigo com 7 ºC ceu pouco nublado amanha a esta hora estará bem mais fresco


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jan 2014 às 00:16)

Maxispot disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Acompanho o forum faz já algum tempo mas só hoje me registei. Espero contribuir com o que me for possivel e aprender convosco.
> 
> Em Matosinhos, há cerca de uma hora, chuva forte com o pluviometro a registar 2,4 mm na ultima hora.



Bem-vindo vizinho! Sigo com *9,1ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...Vai chovendo por períodos...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2014 às 00:45)

Boas,

Cai neste momento mais um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2014 às 06:02)

Bom dia, 
Acabou agora mesmo de cair um aguaceiro 
Bastante frio,vento O/NO


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 

por aqui 9.5 ºc actuais ( mínima *7.0 ºc* )

Pressão: 1012.7 hpa ( a descer rapidamente)

*1.8 mm* até ao momento.

Janeiro segue com *305.7 mm* e 24 dias de chuva com precipitação acumulada


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2014 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Chuviscos por Matosinhos, com 10,6º, a prometer uma boa rega!


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2014 às 09:14)

Bom dia.
Guimarães:
Chuva, vento fraco, *8.2º*


----------



## Maxispot (28 Jan 2014 às 09:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bem-vindo vizinho! Sigo com *9,1ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...Vai chovendo por períodos...



Agradeço a receção, e é bom ter aqui vizinhos, como estou no arranque posso pôr questões mais diretas! :-)


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 09:38)

Grande chuvada agora, puxada a vento forte e frio!


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2014 às 09:42)

Seria extraordinário chegar aos 400mm neste mês mas já não dará para isso.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 09:48)

Agreste disse:


> Seria extraordinário chegar aos 400mm neste mês mas já não dará para isso.




Aqui na minha estação não irá dar, só se viesse algum dilúvio até ao fim do mês, no entanto há estações ( como a do Aristocrata em Paços de Ferreira ) que já ultrapassam os 400 mm, segue com 440.2mm  este mês ( segundo os dados do wunderground)

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2

É muita água, está tudo encharcado!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2014 às 09:52)

Vento fraco a moderado quadrante SO/O
Chuva fraca 
Temp. 9ºC 
Humidade: 96%
Pressão: 1006.00 mb


----------



## james (28 Jan 2014 às 10:26)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui dia de autentico diluvio e muito vento tambem . 

Tatual : 12.4° C 
Hr : 98 %
PA : 1011hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2014 às 10:42)

Agreste disse:


> Seria extraordinário chegar aos 400mm neste mês mas já não dará para isso.



Bom dia a todos

Extraordinário não diria, pois já obtive num dezembro, há uns anos, um acumulado de 586 mm.
Chegar a 500mm é possível, embora me pareça que os próximos dias não sejam de precipitação abundante. Mas nada como esperar e fazer as contas às 24h de dia 31...

Quanto ao *total do mês*, este segue com um *acumulado* real de *466,4 mm* e não os 440 mm que o *Snifa* referiu - no dia 6 a saraiva partiu o plástico do pluviómetro e perderam-se dados no wunderground.

Neste momento temos chuva fraca a moderada, puxada a vento moderado de SSO.
O acumulado do dia é de 11,7 mm.
Tempo algo fresco e que pela tarde já deverá ser frio.
Na próxima madrugada deveremos então ter frio em altitude a entrar no NO, com as cotas de neve a descer para valores que acredito rondem os 500-600 mts, embora a acumular acima dos 600 mts. Não me admirava numa ou noutra célula a cota baixar um pouco. 

*Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 96%
Patm: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Vai chovendo bem esta manhã, continua um humidade terrível! Actuais *11,4º*c e *96%* de humidade relativa...
Chove copiosamente neste momento


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 11:13)

Autêntico temporal de chuva e vento neste momento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2014 às 12:39)

Vento moderado de O
Período de aguaceiros fortes


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jan 2014 às 13:10)

Boas,

madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva por aqui que rendeu *9,9 mm* até ao momento, destaque também para o vento moderado a forte. 


Por agora a chuva passou a regime de aguaceiros, mas de momento não chove.


12,3ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 13:37)

Boa tarde! 
Hoje o dia segue muito ventoso, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de meter algum respeito!! O acumulado do dia de hoje já vai nos *28.4mm*!
O mês segue já nos *484.8mm*! (Com caraças tanta água!! Mandava metade para o sul!)
Tatual:*9.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*91%*


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 14:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Quanto ao *total do mês*, este segue com um *acumulado* real de *466,4 mm* e não os 440 mm que o *Snifa* referiu - no dia 6 a saraiva partiu o plástico do pluviómetro e perderam-se dados no wunderground.





Freamunde!Allez disse:


> O mês segue já nos *484.8mm*! (Com caraças tanta água!! Mandava metade para o sul!)



Agora imaginem em quanto irá o acumulado no Gerês.

Não há dados da pluviosidade, mas há dados hídricos.
E se Janeiro de 2013 já tinha tido um índice de hidraulicidade positivo, este mês há um aumento a rondar os 70% em relação a Janeiro de 2013!

Sendo que os armazenamentos das barragens estão praticamente todos > 80%, e até mesmo > 90% como é o caso de barragens grandes como Vilarinho das Furnas, Paradela, Vendas Novas, Alto Lindoso e Cabril.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Jan 2014 às 18:05)

Temperatura a descer. 8,6ºC


----------



## Paula (28 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Boas noites!


Alguns aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, durante a tarde.
O vento também se faz sentir e parece que "corta" 

Apesar do que se fala em relação às cotas de neve, não sei se arrisco uma ida ao Sameiro amanhã de manhã. Nos eventos deste género (entradas de noroeste) o Sameiro não costuma ser contemplado mesmo estando a 560m.


----------



## dgstorm (28 Jan 2014 às 18:21)

Vai ser ali no limite acho eu.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

Tanta chuva que cai neste momento e o radar do ipma não mostra nenhuma célula de precipitação, quero dizer com isto que o radar não é 100% fiável.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

Boa noite.

Neste o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de SO.
O acumulado de hoje é de *24,1 mm*. O *total mensal* é agora de *478,8 mm*.

Parece que eu e o *Freamunde!Allez* estamos a lutar taco a taco para ver quem ganha a taça no final do mês...
Espero é que ninguém se atrase 3 minutos ao entrar no campo para a batalha final!

*Tatual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2014 às 19:39)

Boa noite 
Temperatura a descer dos 9.1*C para 7.3*C, após passagem de chuva forte acompanhada de vento!


----------



## Maxispot (28 Jan 2014 às 19:40)

Continua a pingar em Matosinhos, temperatura nos 9,1 , HR nos 89%, pressão a descer algo rapidamente para os 1004 e acumulado de 13,8.

A tendência será para piorar?


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

Boas, 

por aqui *13 mm* acumulados até ao momento, têm ocorrido aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes

É notória a descida de temperatura, sigo com 8.3 ºc actuais com sensação de frio aumentada devido ao vento.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (28 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

Será que poderá nevar por aqui ?? 

Que me dizem meus colegas de perto


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 20:01)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Será que poderá nevar por aqui ??
> 
> Que me dizem meus colegas de perto



Não me parece, tenho quase 100% de certeza que não...


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 20:02)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Será que poderá nevar por aqui ??
> 
> Que me dizem meus colegas de perto


A que altitude estás? Pelo que sei Lousada está a pouco mais de 300 metros por isso nao me parece, mas quem sabe...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (28 Jan 2014 às 20:03)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não me parece, tenho quase 100% de certeza que não...



Para ser sincero , partilho da mesma opinião mas ..... 

Mas a horas deste evento ainda ninguem tem certezas de nada , isso pode ser um bom fator


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 20:11)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Para ser sincero , partilho da mesma opinião mas .....
> 
> Mas a horas deste evento ainda ninguem tem certezas de nada , isso pode ser um bom fator



Caso aconteça algo, será de madrugada, quando a bolsa de ar frio entra por PT continental, não sei se valerá a pena ficar acordado...
____________________________________
 Aqui fica uma imagem do fim de tarde 






Tatual:*6.7ºC*
Helativa:*95%*
*34.6mm* acumulados


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

Chuva fraca neste momento.
Temperatura a descer, actual 7.8°C


----------



## CptRena (28 Jan 2014 às 20:54)

Tá fresquinho! E o vento moderado a forte aumenta significamente essa sensação 

Na Galicia Norte já temos registos de DEA. A ver se as células também começam a crescer melhor para estes lados


----------



## LousadaMeteo (28 Jan 2014 às 21:15)

O meu pai veio do exterior e disse " Está um frio cortante , a chuva parece neve " 
Agora é aguardar e esperar por uma surpresa


----------



## Paula (28 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> O meu pai veio do exterior e disse " Está um frio cortante , a chuva parece neve "
> Agora é aguardar e esperar por uma surpresa



A minha mãe também mencionou isso ainda agorinha.  
"A chuva é neve". Aqui não será de certeza...
_______

Está realmente fresco lá fora. 
Quando chove não é grande coisa. Espero por algo mais


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 21:35)

Temperatura cai a pique!!! *4.7ºC* atuais!


----------



## LousadaMeteo (28 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

Por aqui , 4,5 ºC 

O céu está mesmo com ar de neve


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

A neve é uma miragem , esperaremos ao menos pela trovoada ehehehe


----------



## LousadaMeteo (28 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> A neve é uma miragem , esperaremos ao menos pela trovoada ehehehe



Não sei se será bem uma miragem


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2014 às 22:44)

Mais um aguaceiro.
A temperatura estagnou nos 7.2°C


----------



## Paelagius (28 Jan 2014 às 23:07)

Que rajada acompanhada de aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2014 às 23:12)

Olhó frio...

Para já ainda calmo, começou agora a chover.
O vento sopra fraco.
O acumulado do dia é agora de 27,4 mm.

*Tatual: 7,5ºC
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Hr: 91%​*
P.S.: (23.19) caiu agora algum granizo mas com curta duração. Tatual: 7,3ºC


----------



## Paelagius (28 Jan 2014 às 23:15)

Aqui, relativamente próximo do mar, estamos habituados a muito vento. não sei precisar a velocidade do vento neste momento mas isto não parece muito normal...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo acompanhado de granizo!


----------



## dlourenco (28 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

A 450m, chove bastante, algum vento e o pior disso é a muita humidade que há.. Acho que será para esquecer a neve. Só se a chuva parar instalar-se algum frio e depois esperar por alguma célula... Estão 5°C mas a sensação é maior :/


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

Temporal instalado! Muita chuva e rajadas fortes


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

Dilúvio, e vento muito forte!


----------



## Falkor (28 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

Rajadas de 49kmh acompanhadas de chuva forte neste momento


----------



## Paula (28 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

Por aqui reina a pasmaceira


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Mas que grande temporal de chuva e vento neste momento!


----------



## frusko (28 Jan 2014 às 23:27)

por FAFE muito vento e chuva


----------



## CptRena (28 Jan 2014 às 23:27)

Belo temporal a entrar pela região do Porto. Uma célula bem larga.


----------



## ogalo (28 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

Por aqui só chuva ....


----------



## LousadaMeteo (28 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

Granizo , chuva e vento assim do nada 

Tá um gelo


----------



## CptRena (28 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

Parece que o braço se vai alongar aqui para a região de Aveiro


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

Temperatura  em queda com 7.3 ºC actuais

*17.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

É...tá frio pa caramba!

*Tatual: 6,7ºC​*
Nota-se nas imagens de satélite que as células com maior potencial entram daqui a poucas horas.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

Esta tempestade está a proporcionar muita chuva e rajadas de vento por vezes fortes. Um contentor do lixo já tombou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

Zona de Gaia atingida por chuva forte com rajadas de vento superiores a 50km/h !
Temperatura está nos 6.8*C


----------



## fishisco (28 Jan 2014 às 23:37)

trovoada aqui


----------



## CptRena (28 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

Que vendaval! Chegou aqui a célula. Vento com rajadas fortes e chuva ainda pouca, mas não será por muito tempo que chega mais.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2014 às 23:45)

Ora bem, que isto está animado! 

Bom, não vou adiantar muito que já está tudo dito! Dia com muita chuvinha para regar os campos que bem precisam de mais água... 

Algumas abertas pela hora do almoço, ainda espreitou o sol.

E agora mesmo, há uns minutinhos apenas, um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado por vento na mesma categoria.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Jan 2014 às 00:00)

Bem, bom serão a todos, eu cá vou descansar, pois não verei nada de novo ! Acabo o dia com aguaceiros fortes e *39.9mm* acumulados!


----------



## dgstorm (29 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Como ela desce.. 6,7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite

Sigo com rajadas de vento fortes e neste momento chove com intensidade.

Desde as 00h já registei 59.5km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Noite de aguaceiros por aqui.


O destaque vai para o frio, 7,2ºC com este vento...ui ui 


Esperava ver uma ou outra trovoada mas pelo satélite parece que o pós-frontal tá um pouco fraquito, mas veremos.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

Aguaceiros intensos e frequentes novamente e com vento a acompanhar. Fui até à janela sentir "a brisa" e está bem fria!


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2014 às 00:41)

Assim caía ela em Castro Laboreiro pelas 23:30:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=635778316469920&set=vb.100001132714053&type=2&theater

Cortesia de Adilio Pereira


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2014 às 00:56)

Tanta farrapada 

Por aqui vai arrefecendo


Estação do EstaçãoSP (5min)

8,6°C
80%
1001hPa


----------



## dlourenco (29 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

Agora sim, o frio já racha  4°C e a descer


----------



## ACampos (29 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

Por aqui está uma ventania desgraçada...


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jan 2014 às 01:56)

Por aqui o vento sopra fraco. 


6,8ºC atuais.


Alguns aguaceiros têm marcado esta madrugada, mas apenas renderam 1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2014 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *4.9 ºc *

Neste momento 5.0 ºc 
*
4.8 mm* acumulados.

Tempo frio com aguaceiros.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2014 às 08:42)

Boas, 

foto que acabei de tirar ( com o telemóvel ) sobre a zona ocidental da Cidade:






Pouco antes de um aguaceiro intenso e gelado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jan 2014 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Desde as 6:00 que não chove, vento N, algumas nuvens e o sol a espreitar.


----------



## Falkor (29 Jan 2014 às 10:45)

Manha fresca mas com bastante sol.

Tatual: 9.8ºC
PA: 990hpa
HR: 60%


----------



## james (29 Jan 2014 às 12:03)

Bom dia, 

Noite marcada por aguaceiros fortes e queda de granizo . 

Hoje de manha dei uma volta pelas redondezas para vir se via alguma neve , a serra de Arga nao tinha acumulacao nem a 800 m , alguns montes mais para o interior com altitudes de 600- 700 m tambem nada , a serra Amarela talvez no topo apenas . . .

Definitivamente o ipma tem que rever o criterio das cotas de neve , andam a anos a semear ilusoes de cotas baixas ou medias de neve e quase nunca se confirma , pelo aqui no Litoral Norte .


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2014 às 12:14)

A serra Amarela tem uma bela camada de neve, bastante mais que no evento de 18/19 de Janeiro.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2014 às 12:31)

vinc7e disse:


> A serra Amarela tem uma bela camada de neve, bastante mais que no evento de 18/19 de Janeiro.



Mas a Serra Amarela tem quase 1400 metros  de altitude , e normal acumular bastante nos pontos mais altos com uma entrada de noroeste . 

Agora as cotas minimas previstas pelo ipma em que poderia nevar penso que foram irrealistas como quase sempre .


----------



## dlourenco (29 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

Na Cabreira a cotas de 800-900m não há nada... Fiasco :/


----------



## diogortrick (29 Jan 2014 às 13:13)

james disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Noite marcada por aguaceiros fortes e queda de granizo .
> 
> ...



Como é obvio em zonas mais expostas ao ar marítimo é muito difícil nevar.
Como conselho, quando houver eventos destes, vai junto ao parque de campismo de travanca, na estrada que vai dos arcos de Valdevez para o soajo. É quase sempre neve garantida.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2014 às 13:14)

james disse:


> Mas a Serra Amarela tem quase 1400 metros  de altitude , e normal acumular bastante nos pontos mais altos com uma entrada de noroeste .
> 
> Agora as cotas minimas previstas pelo ipma em que poderia nevar penso que foram irrealistas como quase sempre .



As cotas que se lançaram no IPMA foram sensivelmente as mesmas que nós fomos falando por aqui, e que estavam também tabeladas nos modelos. A falhar, falharam todos. Foi falado no seguimento das previsões precisamente a imprevisibilidade do tipo de evento em questão, no núcleo frio a 500hPa, da convecção associada que poderia baralhar as cotas, e da localização e extensão desse nucleo frio. Não é por acaso que enquanto se relatam fiascos por aqui, Loriga por exemplo a 700m acordou branca, o que significa uma cota de neve nessa ordem e certamente precipitação sob a forma de neve a cotas até inferiores. Dentro da imprevisibilidade eu até diria que o IPMA acertou mais que eu e outros colegas aqui do fórum.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

Corrijam - me se estiver enganado , mas em eventos destes penso que as cotas de neve sao sempre mais baixas no interior que no litoral .

Eu ja fiz uma vez , por motivos profissionais , uma viagem apos um evento semelhante a este na A7 ate Vila Pouca de Aguiar e depois na N206 ate Braganca ,  as cotas de neve no Minho rondavam os 900 m e em Tras - os - Montes os 300 - 400 m . Percebi claramente a dicotomia litoral  / Interior em entradas deste genero . 

Por que razao o ipma , em entradas destas , nao diferencia tambem as cotas entre litoral e interior ?


----------



## dlourenco (29 Jan 2014 às 13:54)

Afinal ainda de vislumbra alguma neve a 800m na Cabreira


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

james disse:


> Corrijam - me se estiver enganado , mas em eventos destes penso que as cotas de neve sao sempre mais baixas no interior que no litoral .
> 
> Eu ja fiz uma vez , por motivos profissionais , uma viagem apos um evento semelhante a este na A7 ate Vila Pouca de Aguiar e depois na N206 ate Braganca ,  as cotas de neve no Minho rondavam os 900 m e em Tras - os - Montes os 300 - 400 m . Percebi claramente a dicotomia litoral  / Interior em entradas deste genero .
> 
> Por que razao o ipma , em entradas destas , nao diferencia tambem as cotas entre litoral e interior ?



As coisas não são assim tão lineares... Basta recordar as entradas frias que resultaram em cotas baixas no Minho há uns anos atrás, entre outros episódios que não irei comparar por respeitarem a sinópticas diferentes. Neste caso, bastava uma deslocação mais para Oeste do núcleo frio para a relação de cotas interior/litoral não ser tão notória


----------



## supercell (29 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

Sol e aguaceiros agora com menos frequência mas com algumas boas células no oceano..


----------



## Paula (29 Jan 2014 às 16:05)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 14H, com algum granizo à mistura.
Neste momento o sol espreita por entre nuvens bem escuras.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

celula vinda de este traz aguaceiros e bastante frio  7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2014 às 18:27)

Boa tarde.

Esta madrugada a temperatura e a elevada humidade não permitiram neve a cotas médias no nosso canto. O ponto de orvalho esteve sempre positivo.
Foi uma típica entrada de NO, atlântica.
De resto, tem sido um dia calmo, com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco a moderado, de curta duração.
Tempo algo fresco...
O acumulado do dia é de 6,3 mm.

*Tatual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 80%*


----------



## dlourenco (29 Jan 2014 às 18:30)

Fiasco este evento a cotas médias-baixas aqui no Minho (tirando os sítios do costume...

Durante a tarde fui à Cabreira mas começou a chover e a pouca neve que restava ía derretendo. No Gerês sim, uma boa acumulação. Estava uma paisagem fantástica 

Agora é aguardar por o mês que vem por outro dia assim


----------



## Johnny (29 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Hoje andei por Vieira do Minho, e assisti a mais um dia de neve, quer na serra da Cabreira, quer na serra do Gerês/Barroso... mas a cotas de neve, ficaram muito aquém do esperado... fotos no sítio do costume...


----------



## Paula (29 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

Boa noite.

Bastante frio lá fora.  Os aguaceiros pararam desde o meio da tarde.


----------



## boneli (29 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Boa noite..neste momento encontro-me em Castro Laboreiro e aqui a paisagem é linda!! A aldeia com neve. Apanhei neve antes do parque de campismo de Lamas até aqui. Não sei qual é temperatura mas deve rondar os 0, pois ainda apanhei uns farrapos e a neve não derrete.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

Dia de ontem (29) desde as 6:00h da manha que a chuva desapareceu, dando lugar a céu pouco nublado com vento moderado e desagradável do quadrante N.
De momento sem chuva, temperatura desagradável


----------



## CptRena (30 Jan 2014 às 03:10)

Às 0012Z a Davis do CESAMet (UA) registava estes valores engraçados 







 CESAMet

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Agora está bem . A EMA do Estação SP regista:

6,9°C
82%
N @ 6km/h
1014hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2014 às 03:26)

Está frio sim senhor, 4.9ºC atuais e 92% de humidade. 


Típico depois de um pós-frontal.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2014 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *3.3 ºc *

Neste momento 4.2 ºc 

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## karkov (30 Jan 2014 às 08:48)

Por terras de Póvoa de Lanhoso vai caindo uma chuvinha com o termômetro do carro a oscilar entre 1 e 2°C


----------



## DMartins (30 Jan 2014 às 09:14)

Bom dia.
Vai chovendo por Guimarães com *3.4º*


----------



## james (30 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia , 

Dia e noite marcados por aguaceiros e com alguma intensidade . 

Precipitacao acima do que eu estava a espera .


----------



## PauloSR (30 Jan 2014 às 12:58)

karkov disse:


> Por terras de Póvoa de Lanhoso vai caindo uma chuvinha com o termômetro do carro a oscilar entre 1 e 2°C



De facto, realço que o inicio de manhã foi bem gélido!

Hoje tive que me deslocar a Braga pelas 6h da manhã e o frio fazia-se sentir de forma incomodativa...


----------



## darque_viana (30 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, depois de uma manhã nublada, instalou-se por volta das 15h o nevoeiro e a chuva miudinha, que não aparece nos radares mas parece querer ficar


----------



## Bracaro (30 Jan 2014 às 16:16)

Creio não errar se disser que desde o princípio do ano ainda não houve um dia sem chuva em Braga.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Bracaro disse:


> Creio não errar se disser que desde o princípio do ano ainda não houve um dia sem chuva em Braga.



Olá Bracaro, segundo os dados da minha estação este mês teve 26 dias de chuva até ao momento, embora os 4 dias com ausência desta não tenham sido muito soalheiros, daí essa tua impressão.  


E por falar em chuva neste momento esta cai de forma fraca, já deu para acumular 2,1 mm. 


Tatual: 10,0ºC
Humidade: 93%
Pressão: 1013,7 hpa


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2014 às 20:41)

Muita chuva pelo Porto neste momento, já chove sem interrupções desde o fim da tarde


----------



## CptRena (30 Jan 2014 às 21:09)

Por aqui também foi um dia cinzento. Até agora acumulou 3,3mm


----------



## darque_viana (30 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

Por cá a chuva foi aumentando progressivamente ao longo da tarde e continua com intensidade agora; está uma grande mancha no radar. Certamente mais uns mm para acabar o mês 

O vento também se faz sentir bem, o que torna bastante desagradável uma ida à rua.


----------



## supercell (30 Jan 2014 às 21:27)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros, mas foi mais o sol que a chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2014 às 21:41)

Que chuvada agora mesmo!


----------



## boneli (30 Jan 2014 às 23:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que chuvada agora mesmo!




Parece impossível....está a chover...


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

boneli disse:


> Parece impossível....está a chover...



Mesmo! é pena agora estar apenas a chuviscar, parece que ainda não é desta que a seca se vai! 


9,5ºC atuais.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2014 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado foi de *8.6 mm*

hoje sigo com *1 mm* até ao momento.

Já são 27 dias de precipitação neste mês.

10.6 ºc actuais.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia,
Chuva miudinha, nevoeiro cerrado, temperatura amena.


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia.
Chuvinha da boa....venha ela.
Segundo a estação da escola D.Maria que é a que está mais perto de minha casa estão 10.5º e 1.5 mm.

Já agora o acumulado deste mês é de 315 mm.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2014 às 13:23)

Boas, 

continua este tempo chuvoso, chuva persistente que dura há várias horas com muito nevoeiro a acompanhar.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2014 às 19:13)

Boa noite.

Persiste a chuva fraca a moderada.
Tempo húmido, relativamente fresco.
O acumulado de hoje é de *12,7 mm*.
O acumulado do mês já *ultrapassou a barreira dos 500mm*...

*Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Persiste a chuva fraca a moderada.
> Tempo húmido, relativamente fresco.
> ...



*500mm??*  

Há zonas do País em que não cai essa precipitação num ano...  Muita chuva de facto!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Boas, 

por aqui até ao momento *6.4 mm*.

o mês segue com *342.3 mm* acumulados, e ainda faltam umas horas para acabar

Muita água de facto tem caído por estas terras neste mês, excelente acumulado *Aristocrata*!

Para quem não sabe, 500 mm correspondem a 500 litros de água por metro quadrado, ou seja, numa extensão com 2 metros quadrados ( por exemplo) já se acumulam 1000 litros de água, e assim sucessivamente, é muita "fruta!"


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (31 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Boas!
O dia foi de chuva fraca/chuvisco, daqueles dias típicos de muito nevoeiro e muita humidade no ar! 
O acumulado do mês aqui também já passou os 500mm, seguindo nos *529.6mm*!
Hoje acumulou *16,5mm*.
Tatual:*9.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*97%*


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

MSantos disse:


> *500mm??*
> 
> Há zonas do País em que não cai essa precipitação num ano...  Muita chuva de facto!



Por acaso tenho pensado nisso...
É muita água mas esta zona é mesmo assim. E há mais zonas assim. Os concelhos da franja interior do litoral norte sao propícios a chuvas abundantes.

Desde 1 de outubro já tenho um acumulado superior a 1300 mm.
E mesmo o mês de setembro foi já húmido, com mais de 180 mm de acumulado.
É claro que a "fonte pode secar" entretanto e por isso a "média" ainda não é uma certeza absoluta, mas está muito bem encaminhada.
E a avaliar pelo GFS, nos próximos dias o acumulado poderá subir perto de 200 mm.



Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boas!
> O acumulado do mês aqui também já passou os 500mm, seguindo nos *529.6mm*!


Ó Freamunde!Allez, até à meia noite ainda posso-te ultrapassar.
*Para quem nao saiba, eu vivo na zona Oeste do concelho de Paços de Ferreira e o Freamunde!Allez vive na zona Este deste concelho.*

Está provado que há uma constancia enorme na precipitação dentro deste planalto...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

Eu não tenho dúvidas que certos locais do Gerês devem ter acumulado este mês uns 600 ou mais milímetros, pena não haver estações nessas zonas..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (31 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ó Freamunde!Allez, até à meia noite ainda posso-te ultrapassar.



 Pode ser que sim pode ser que não, se for preciso vou regar o pluviómetro  
Sem dúvida que este mês superou (pelo menos as minhas, e claro aqui no Minho/Douro Litoral) as expectativas em relação à quantidade de precipitação! É mesmo muita  !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

500 mm num mês, aqui nem num ano.  

Um dia ainda vou ter 500 mm mas é num dia, fica um MCS estacionado aqui, vocês vão ver. 

Realmente, o contraste de 600/700 kms é surpreendente, aqui nem aos 50 mm. O São Pedro não gosta mesmo do sul. 

Tirando a brincadeira, mas é de facto surpreendente ter mais de 500 mm num mês e já vão com 1300 mm, isso não chove aqui em 3/4 anos. O Minho é um penico de Portugal.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2014 às 21:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *O Minho* é um penico de Portugal.



Perdão...mas *MINHO?!*
Não senhor, aqui é Douro Litoral e não Minho...

As imagens de satélite mostram a frente a "aprochegar-se" ao NO e parece que trará muita chuva. Aguardemos...


----------



## ogalo (31 Jan 2014 às 21:50)

Boa noite
Por aqui já chove bem . 
Sigo com 11.5 ºC


----------



## Paula (31 Jan 2014 às 21:56)

Tem chovido mesmo bem 
Pela manhã era mesmo só chuvisco, mas agora tem ganho mais intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

Boas,

Chove bem por aqui há já algum tempo, *10 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## darque_viana (31 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

Por aqui começou agora a chover com mais intensidade. O vento bem estava a puxar. 
Fala-se no Douro Litoral e Minho mas, pelo que tenho visto ultimamente, parece-me que a Galiza ainda leva com mais chuva em cima 






Esta é de agora! São mais uns mm para acabar o dia e o mês em beleza


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2014 às 22:54)

Boa noite,

Chove sem parar há horas no Porto. Chuva miudinha, acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Quase quase a acabar o mês...
Por aqui mantêm-se a chuva, agora puxada a vento moderado de SSO.

O acumulado é agora de 22,1 mm.
O total mensal é agora de 530,4 mm e o acumulado do ano hidrológico de 1339,3 mm.


Bom fim de semana e boas emoções meteorológicas. *Cuidado junto ao mar*...


----------



## ampa62 (31 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

Boa noite. Por aqui por Covas chove que se farta. 12.9ºC 98% HR e 995 Mb. Vai ser uma linda noite de vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2014 às 23:54)

Boas noites,

por aqui a frente já se faz sentir, chove moderadamente e com algum vento a acompanhar. 

São os últimos cartuchos deste mês que foi muito chuvoso, incríveis os valores por aqui referidos, é muita água. 


*10 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

Chove com mais força agora!  O nevoeiro também está de volta.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

E agora arrefeceu 0.6ºC em pouco tempo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Fev 2014 às 00:03)

Boa noite,
Chuva forte acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Muita chuva por aqui e da grossa, puxada a vento com rajadas

Já com* 1.3 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas


----------



## ampa62 (1 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

*Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*

Já vamos em 10,9ºC e sempre a chover


----------



## james (1 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Boa noite . 

Muita chuva e vento por aqui .


----------



## Tufao André (1 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Mas como é possível haver uma diferença tao grande de precipitação entre o Porto e Paços de Ferreira, q ate são locais relativamente próximos? :O


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Fev 2014 às 12:49)

Tufao André disse:


> Mas como é possível haver uma diferença tao grande de precipitação entre o Porto e Paços de Ferreira, q ate são locais relativamente próximos? :O



Boa tarde, este tópico é de Janeiro, mas relativamente à tua pergunta, o conselho de Paços de Ferreira, ainda fica a uns 30Km do Porto. Temos de ter em conta a situação orográfica em que se encontra o conselho, pois parece-me que esse é um dos motivos para que aqui a quantidade de precipitação seja superior à do Porto, por exemplo..mas como não sou muito entendido nesta matéria não te consigo dar uma explicação óbvia!


----------

